# TUG Member Banner travels the world! (photos)



## TUGBrian

The TUG Banner is provided free of charge to any TUG member who wishes to take it on Vacation to snap a picture during their Stay!

The banner has been with more than 100 members on their vacations and we share them here on this thread as a wonderful memory of your TUG family vacation!
*
here is a link to the TUG banner photo history page:*

http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html



Tug Banner Rules if you want to take it on vacation with you!

1. you must sign the banner with your name (or tug login), put the location/resort you are at...and put a date on it(ill send a sharpie in the box).

2. you must take a photo of the banner at some location you visit during your vacation.  I will leave the photo "background" up to you....be it the resort logo...a beautiful sunset on the beach....or a shot with a "timeshare billboard" in the background =)

it is optional if you want to be in the picture or not...I will also leave that up to you but I would certainly hope that at least some of you would include yourselves!  I wish the banner would have shown up before my trip to orlando over the weekend or I would have kicked things off personally!

Its only about 3' wide...should easily be able to be held by one person or propped up wherever you wish!

3. you must mail the banner to the next person in line (Timeshare Von is currently maintaining the list)...or mail it back to me at the TUG office and ill send it on to the next person.

To get your name on the list to take the banner, simply post a reply in this thread with the approximate vacation time and location you are visiting to see if we can get the banner to you in time!


----------



## tomandrobin

I am going to Vero Beach, Florida May 23-26 and I am going Harborside Resort, Bahamas on June 14-21. I would be happy to the banner along on either or both trips! 

Tom


----------



## TUGBrian

sounds good to me...shoot me an email:  tug@tug2.net and ill get it mailed out to you!

you can keep it for both trips if we dont find another person to get it to before mid june!


----------



## swift

This will be fun to see where it goes. Are we suppose to mail it back to you to be mailed to the next person in line or will you supply the address of the next person it is to be mailed to? I don't leave until July 3rd. If you will have a list going you can add me for that week.


----------



## TUGBrian

ill start a list in the first post here....but you can have the choice of either mailing it back to me...or if we have someone lined up already you can mail it on to them.

depending on how much postage is (ill find out when i ship it first) perhaps ill toss in some free membership extensions for those who participate and come through with pictures!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...added the list...we will probably need to make sure we schedule some gaps in between transfers to allow time for mail travel (I dont expect you guys to send this stuff overnight or anything).

it will really be up to the person who is next in the list if they want to get it before they leave...or depending on their destination can perhaps get it at the resort while on vacation!


----------



## Makai Guy

OK, put us down for Aug 22-29, Apple Valley, Howard, OH.


----------



## TUGBrian

gotcha down Doug!  not quite sure how to organize the entries yet...so the numbers are going to be off till they fill up more!


----------



## swift

More info for ya:

We will be in Tahoe from 7/3 - 7/12. http://www.tahoevillagecondostimeshare.com/


----------



## TUGBrian

updated!  thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

Looking for someone going on vacation for the 1st week in june if possible!

May 30th - June 8th timeframe...anyone anyone?


----------



## IreneLF

Smugglers Notch 7/19 -8/2


----------



## jesuis1837

Would like to participate if possible! 

We will be in Aruba, June 28th-July 5th


----------



## Black Diamond

*Port Clinton, Ohio & Sheidan Illinois weeks*

Port Clinton, Ohio@ Clinton Reef Club= June 14 to 20
Sheridan Illinois@Sliver Leaf Fox River= June 21 to 27




Let me have it and I'll get the word out!!!


----------



## thinze3

TUG Improvements! said:


> Looking for someone going on vacation for the 1st week in june if possible!
> 
> May 30th - June 8th timeframe...anyone anyone?




I'll do it!
We'll be at Silverleaf's Seaside Resort in Galveston. Checking in on 5/30 and out on 6/06.


----------



## TUGBrian

jesuis1837 said:


> Would like to participate if possible!
> 
> We will be in Aruba, June 28th-July 5th



not sure about this one jesuis1837....as you will be out of the country and that means swift would not get the banner for their week!

will keep it on the radar though!


----------



## TUGBrian

Black Diamond said:


> Port Clinton, Ohio@ Clinton Reef Club= June 14 to 20
> Sheridan Illinois@Sliver Leaf Fox River= June 21 to 27
> 
> 
> Let me have it and I'll get the word out!!!



if you want to do the latter silverleaf resort...then tom and robin can take it to the bahamas and ship it to you for your 2nd week?


----------



## TUGBrian

ok list is updated...some of these are back to back weeks so perhaps some of you will need to mail the banner WHILE on vacation...(us only obviously) or have to mail it to the next banner holder at their resort and such.

this is going to be more difficult to coordinate than I originally anticipated =)


----------



## TUGBrian

wonder if I should get 2 banners if this gets so popular we have duplicates.

hrmmmm


----------



## debraxh

Sounds like fun! We'll be at Mountain Retreat the week beginning Aug 2 -- if you need someone for that timeframe I'd be happy to do it.


----------



## TUGBrian

its a first come first serve option...ill put you in that slot Debrah!


----------



## jesuis1837

the idea of 2 banners is GREAT!  Why not giving 2-3 weeks(or once a month?) delays from the banner outisde US and let the other (first banner) within a regular delay?  This way the banner outisde US will have plenty of time to reach those TUGGERS!


----------



## bonniedwan

I will be at HGVC at SeaWorld in Orlando, Florida June 8-15. If you need someone for that week........I would love to volunteer for it. Let me know.  

Thanks, :whoopie: 
Bonnie


----------



## TUGBrian

This would be for TUG members only bonnie...unless your guest label is just for lack of adding your member code!

let me know!


----------



## The Conch Man

Guests are not part of this banner program!! Bummer!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

well its a TUG banner....not a TUGBBS banner.

I didnt think that would be an unreasonable restriction.


----------



## TUGBrian

on that note...im having another one made just like the first one so we can get the overlapping people now!

will update the list once the banner is done!


----------



## susieq

Will be in St. George UT the week of July 12 - 19 this year.  Sounds like fun!


----------



## DaveNV

Not sure if this can fit into your tight schedule, but I'll be in Las Vegas (Wyndham Grand Desert) 5/25 to 6/1, then backing it up with San Diego (Coronado Beach Resort) 6/1 to 6/8.  I'd be happy to do what you'd like, if it works for you.  Let me know.

And if it's still going on then, I'll be in Sedona (Arroyo Roble Resort) October 11-18, and in Hawaii (Kauai Beach Resort) November 22-29.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

susieq said:


> Will be in St. George UT the week of July 12 - 19 this year.  Sounds like fun!



got you in...may have to work scheduling around banner 2 for those weeks...we shall see how the mailing works out and such!


----------



## TUGBrian

BMWguynw said:


> Not sure if this can fit into your tight schedule, but I'll be in Las Vegas (Wyndham Grand Desert) 5/25 to 6/1, then backing it up with San Diego (Coronado Beach Resort) 6/1 to 6/8.  I'd be happy to do what you'd like, if it works for you.  Let me know.
> 
> And if it's still going on then, I'll be in Sedona (Arroyo Roble Resort) October 11-18, and in Hawaii (Kauai Beach Resort) November 22-29.
> 
> Dave



if the other banner gets done in enough time ill start it off with you...have to play that by year for your 5/25 start date.

worst case I can mail the banner to you at coronado during 6/1 to kick off banner 2


----------



## TUGBrian

also for those of you hosting TUG regional meetings/events...please let me know so we can get you on the list to get the banner to!


----------



## Hophop4

We would like to take the TUG Banner to South Padre Island, TEXAS on September 5th will be at the Royale Beach and Tennis Club.  Another TUG Couple (Happytravels) will be there also.  We both can sign the banner.


----------



## TUGBrian

Hophop4 said:


> We would like to take the TUG Banner to South Padre Island, TEXAS on September 5th will be at the Royale Beach and Tennis Club.  Another TUG Couple (Happytravels) will be there also.  We both can sign the banner.



got ya down!


----------



## luv2vacation

I will be at HGVC International Drive starting June 27, Royal Dunes (HHI) starting July 26, and Manor Club (Williamsburg) starting August 24.

I'd be up for any (or all) of those that you would like to include.


----------



## In The Pink

How fun, but Dadgum it, I just got home from Ruidoso, NM!


----------



## TUGBrian

luv2vacation said:


> I will be at HGVC International Drive starting June 27, Royal Dunes (HHI) starting July 26, and Manor Club (Williamsburg) starting August 24.
> 
> I'd be up for any (or all) of those that you would like to include.



got you up there for banner 1 twice...and banner 2 once (given an overlap)

also...banner 1 shipped out today...UPS said it would be delivered to TomandRobin on thursday!  

It was $10 to ship ups ground from florida to the northeast fyi.


----------



## TUGBrian

In The Pink said:


> How fun, but Dadgum it, I just got home from Ruidoso, NM!



Well hopefully you will go on vacation again soon!


----------



## Black Diamond

*2 more vacation times*

We will be at:

Apple Valley August 29 to September 5th 2008

Massanutten December 13 to 20 2008


Another chance to spread the word of TUG.


----------



## KevJan

We'll be checking in at Massanutten on June 7.  Would love to participate!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok kev...got you on the list...will have to see what sort of turnaround time we can get on the banner from you...to perhaps get to tomandrobin before they leave for atlantis!


----------



## KevJan

I guess I should have just edited my last reply.  Anyway, our other planned vacations for this summer are Jackson Hole, Wyoming with a check-in date of July 24 and Smugglers Notch on September 13.  How long did you want to pass the banner around?


----------



## TUGBrian

going to pass it around forever as far as i am concerned...or until it fills up with signatures then ill mount it here in my office and have a new one made etc.

also please PM or email me with your contact information so that I can pass it on to THINZE who will be sending the banner to you!


----------



## KevJan

You have a PM.  As long as you're going to keep passing it around, we have a _plannedvacation to Branson on November 14.  We usually sneak a few additional trips in besides the planned ones.  I'll let you know about those when they happen.  Thanks!_


----------



## TUGBrian

got you down for your branson trip Kev!


----------



## TUGBrian

new updates...even more fun!

Looks like the old man himself is going to kick off banner 2 in orlando!

Im going to implement two new "yearly" contests for this.  The prize for the contests is a lifetime TUG membership.

1. Best photo of the year with the banner

This will be voted on by all members...and there are no restrictions on the picture at all...they just must contain the TUG banner in the picture.  The rest is up to you.

2. Most people participating in the photo

For those of you with the ability to gather a crowd at the resort pool or reception or wherever for a photo op...the person at the end of the year who gets the most people to pose for a photo with the banner will also win.

(edit..since I know many of you are creative...a shot of the banner with a background at an airport/sporting event/conference/etc etc does not count...the people must actually be participating in the banner photo)

Good luck!


----------



## TUGBrian

current status and schedule updated as of 5/23/08!


----------



## swift

Is there a limit to how many times you can enter?




TUGBrian said:


> new updates...even more fun!
> 
> Looks like the old man himself is going to kick off banner 2 in orlando!
> 
> Im going to implement two new "yearly" contests for this.  The prize for the contests is a lifetime TUG membership.
> 
> 1. Best photo of the year with the banner
> 
> This will be voted on by all members...and there are no restrictions on the picture at all...they just must contain the TUG banner in the picture.  The rest is up to you.
> 
> 2. Most people participating in the photo
> 
> For those of you with the ability to gather a crowd at the resort pool or reception or wherever for a photo op...the person at the end of the year who gets the most people to pose for a photo with the banner will also win.
> 
> (edit..since I know many of you are creative...a shot of the banner with a background at an airport/sporting event/conference/etc etc does not count...the people must actually be participating in the banner photo)
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## TUGBrian

I dont see why a limit would be necessary at the current time...feel free!


----------



## TUGBrian

Just a tip we figured out with banner 2.

USPS has a flat rate envelope about the size of a piece of paper but thicker...you can fold the banner up into that size and slide it into the envelope with ease (its one of those tear proof envelopes vs paper) and shipping is under 5 dollars for anywhere in the usa.

should make shipping/delivery much easier for everyone!


----------



## TUGBrian

Got the first photo from Banner 1 in email today...just wating on confirmation that Tomnrobin are ok with me posting it on the web (im sure its not an issue...but its always polite to make sure!)

Fantastic shot in front of the Disney Vero Beach resort sign!


----------



## TUGBrian

Banner 1 Photo 1 - TomnRobin 5/25/2008 Disney Vero Beach Club!


----------



## swift

Nice picture Tom.  

  Are there hooks or eyelets to hang it with?


----------



## TUGBrian

no...but im sure i can go down to harbor freight and get a gromet or two to attach if necessary.


----------



## thinze3

*I'm next!*

Great job Tom.

According to Fedex I should receive the banner tomorrow. 



_*Added 05/30/08:
Banner in possession!*_

.


----------



## TUGBrian

I will forward on the shipping info for the next member to you via PM thinze!


----------



## abbekit

*How about photos from Canada?*

We'll be at Club Intrawest in Vancouver 9/28 and Banff Rocky Mountain Resort 10/2.  Be happy to take it for two weeks if that doesn't mess up the scheduling.


----------



## TUGBrian

we will just have to be wary of shipping time as itll be going to canada which really increases the cost for normal time shipping...vs suffering the delay of 6 to 10 days delivery time using normal priced mail options.

We already had to skip over the tug canada get together as there was not enough time to ship the banner to them 

ill add you to the schedule tomorrow!


----------



## abbekit

TUGBrian said:


> we will just have to be wary of shipping time as itll be going to canada which really increases the cost for normal time shipping...vs suffering the delay of 6 to 10 days delivery time using normal priced mail options.
> 
> We already had to skip over the tug canada get together as there was not enough time to ship the banner to them
> 
> ill add you to the schedule tomorrow!



I live in TEXAS, I'm going to take it with me to Canada when I go there for vacation.  If it's okay, I'll wait and ship it back to you (or whoever is next on the list) after I return home,


----------



## TUGBrian

ah...so you would need it the entire week.

we would have to ensure there is noone that needs the banner at their resort the week before...or the week after you to cover shipping times...but other than that i dont see an issue!


----------



## TUGBrian

gotcha down!


----------



## abbekit

TUGBrian said:


> ah...so you would need it the entire week.
> 
> we would have to ensure there is noone that needs the banner at their resort the week before...or the week after you to cover shipping times...but other than that i dont see an issue!



We'll be gone two weeks.  One week in Vancouver and the second week in Banff.  You'd get a 2-fer on the photos but I would need to keep the banner longer in order to do this.


----------



## TUGBrian

I alotted some time in there for shipping...you are all set for banner 2 in canada.


----------



## clsmit

We'll be at Harborside/Atlantis (that place in the Bahamas with all the waterslides  )Aug 15-22 and at Sheraton Vistana in Orlando Nov 22-29. We can do either or both!


----------



## TUGBrian

got ya down for the sheraton no problem...will mark the assuming you mean atlantis for the other...will mark that as tentative due to shipping constraints.


----------



## TUGBrian

Pic of banner from Silverleaf Seaside Resort in Galveston TX!  Thanks Thinze3!


----------



## laxmom

Add us to Banner 2 if you have space.  We will be traveling to Disney's Old Key West July 20th thru 27th.


----------



## TUGBrian

laxmom said:


> Add us to Banner 2 if you have space.  We will be traveling to Disney's Old Key West July 20th thru 27th.



got ya down!


----------



## TUGBrian

and the pic you have all been waiting for....the one...the only...Bill Rogers.

Pic of my father and mother, my godparents, and parents best friends at the Marriott in Orlando Florida!


----------



## abbekit

TUGBrian said:


> and the pic you have all been waiting for....the one...the only...Bill Rogers.
> 
> Pic of my father and mother, my godparents, and parents best friends at the Marriott in Orlando Florida!
> 
> \



Good looking parents   Thanks Bill and Brian for the great website!!


----------



## Fern Modena

For those of you who aren't sure, Bill Rogers is fourth from the left in the picture.  I had the pleasure of meeting him some years back.

Fern


----------



## KauaiMark

*Who'a who?*



TUGBrian said:


> and the pic you have all been waiting for....the one...the only...Bill Rogers.
> 
> Pic of my father and mother, my godparents, and parents best friends at the Marriott in Orlando Florida!



So which one of those mugs is Ole' Bill?


----------



## Fern Modena

Mark,
Fourth from the left...the one with the Southern accent


----------



## TUGBrian

yes...he is the one holding the banner blocking the "H" in cypress harbor with his melon =)


----------



## Black Diamond

*Black Diamond has banner now for next week*

:whoopie: I will get a picture of week June 14 to 20 in Port Clinton, Ohio, then week June 20 to 27 at Silver Leaf Fox Run, Illinois. 

 Will send immediately to  luv2vacation - HGVC Orlando before 6/27/2008.

This will work GREAT!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

Latest pic of the banner.

This is BMWguyNW on the top of the coronado Beach Resort in San Diego California!  June 2008!


----------



## pammex

I would love to be part of this, mostly Mexico travels but hubby goes back and forth to states after each vacation, and have mailing addrss in states...

Here is my schedule if I can be a part of it all..sounds fun.  

July 10-18 Playa Del Sol Costa Sur Puerto Vallarta Mexico
July 18-25, 2008 Velas Vallarta Puerto Vallarta Mexico
Sept. 22-Oct. 6, 2008 Royal Villas Mazatlan Mexico
Nov. 13-20, 2008 Playa Del Sol Costa Sur Puerto Vallarta 
Jan 2-9, 2009 Velas Vallarta Puerto Vallarta Mexico
Jan 9-13 Casa Velas Puerto Vallarta
Feb 28-March 7, 2009 Vallarta Palace Nuevo Vallarta
March 7-14, 2009 Marina de Oro Puerto Vallarta
May 16-23 Pending Acapulco Mexico 
May 23, 2009 Pacifica Aqua Ixtapa Mexico
July 18, 2009 Paradise Village Nuevo Vallarta
July 25-Aug1, 2009 Pending Puerto Vallarta or surrounding area


----------



## TUGBrian

wow thats a mighty big list!

ill sort out the dates that are open for you tomorrow!


----------



## swift

Wow!!!  Do you fulltime timeshare?


----------



## TUGBrian

KevJan in Massanutten!


----------



## pammex

:whoopie: No not full time, but I am laughing so hard at the responses.. 

Actually works out to be about 8-12 weeks of vacation/timeshare per year, but note all are within driving distance of my home in Mexico, but hubby flies back and forth, so still have to deal with flight increases etc..sometimes I just go with my mom or a friend.  

Guess I should say yea to full time timesharing since when not vacationing, most of time spent on timeshare or vacation sites  

I have 2 addictions....vacationing and owning timeshares, which means you have to vacation...LOL....plus we give away to sons and or friends at least a few a year, have even rented a few at great deals to not so close friends, and given some free weeks to workers of my hubby!  

Nah..you are all right, I must have a problem/addiction...it is a long list  

Happy Vacations!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

added a few of your weeks pammex!  if noone takes the slots in and around your week you can keep it for your entire run through mexico =)


----------



## pammex

Okay, sounds good to me...would love to do it...when would this start or what weeks did you put me in for...etc...just checking to be sure to tell hubby in states to be on lookout for it and to bring it here...

Any Tugger who will be in area of Mexico I am at same time, can hook up with me and sign and take photo with the banner as well...even if at different resort, just in same area.....Oh this will be very fun!!!

Thanks for letting me in on this!!


----------



## pammex

Oh the banner can also do Lake Chapala Mexico as I have home there and am there 99.99% of my time, well except for the vacations of course!!!!  LOL.

Lake Chapala is a tourist area as well for many Americans and canadians....

Want me to take it to a timeshare presentation???  Only kidding!!!!!


----------



## CarolF

pammex said:


> Want me to take it to a timeshare presentation???




:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## swift

pammex said:


> Want me to take it to a timeshare presentation???  Only kidding!!!!!



:hysterical: :rofl: I love it!!!


----------



## swift

pammex said:


> Okay, sounds good to me...would love to do it...when would this start or what weeks did you put me in for...etc...just checking to be sure to tell hubby in states to be on lookout for it and to bring it here...



If you go to page 1 of this thread you can see the on going week assignments. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=523185&postcount=1

Hmmm... this is getting so popular that maybe that post should be a sticky--what do you think Brian?


----------



## TUGBrian

pammex said:


> Okay, sounds good to me...would love to do it...when would this start or what weeks did you put me in for...etc...just checking to be sure to tell hubby in states to be on lookout for it and to bring it here...
> 
> Any Tugger who will be in area of Mexico I am at same time, can hook up with me and sign and take photo with the banner as well...even if at different resort, just in same area.....Oh this will be very fun!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me in on this!!



you can look at the first post in the thread for the schedule of both banners and see when you are due up in the rotation!

Ill also be making a dedicated webpage for display of the pictures and status etc....just havent had time to do it with the release of the timeshare marketplace recently!


----------



## TUGBrian

pammex said:


> Oh the banner can also do Lake Chapala Mexico as I have home there and am there 99.99% of my time, well except for the vacations of course!!!!  LOL.
> 
> Lake Chapala is a tourist area as well for many Americans and canadians....
> 
> Want me to take it to a timeshare presentation???  Only kidding!!!!!



ok that got a laugh =)


----------



## TUGBrian

swift said:


> If you go to page 1 of this thread you can see the on going week assignments. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=523185&postcount=1
> 
> Hmmm... this is getting so popular that maybe that post should be a sticky--what do you think Brian?



have to see how many current stickys we have already up there...i hate it when you get a ton of those built up...kinda eliminates the purpose of having a sticky!


----------



## Hophop4

pammex said:


> Want me to take it to a timeshare presentation???  Only kidding!!!!!





When you take it to the presentation, maybe you can have the group of SalesReps hold the banner up so you can take a pic.    :hysterical:


----------



## pammex

Hophop4 said:


> When you take it to the presentation, maybe you can have the group of SalesReps hold the banner up so you can take a pic.    :hysterical:



:hysterical:    great idea!!!  Do I win if I take it to a timeshare presentation and get all the sales people in on pic!!!  :hysterical: :hysterical: Least we are all getting a laugh out of this, laughing good for the soul and health!!!

TugBrian:  ah yes okay I see it, the weeks I am down for...great.  This is going to be fun and now a contest...cool.  

Great pics thus far, boy I am going to have to be creative with my pics now and hey maybe I can squeeze in a few more vacations...no....only kidding...


----------



## pammex

TugBrian...just want to thank you for your time and effort on this which appears to be a whole lot of work....no vacations for you, this may be very time consuming.....I commend you efforts and appreciate them...way to go.

I think this is the greatest idea for us Tuggers......very creative thinking.

Good job!!


----------



## Black Diamond

*TUG Banner at Port Clinton, Ohio*

3 of the 4 members of the family at the Clinton Reef Club at Port Clinton, Ohio.

[IMGL]http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=478&stc=1&d=1214007387
[/IMGL]


----------



## TUGBrian

awesome pic!!


----------



## pammex

TUGBrian said:


> awesome pic!!





Well I just had someone PM who is going to be in PV & NV same time as me in Nov...so we are going to hook up with the banner and they can get their pics at their resort also.....

I told them to PM me closer to time and we can make arrangements to hook up etc....I also printer their PM and put with my reservation so I do not forget, could happen since I have 4 weeks of vacation before that Nov. one and I am not even sure who I am taking on the Nov. one yet, maybe mom, maybe a friend, who knows, but hubby won't be here, so it goes.  

This is great we are working the banner already in Mexico, well at least planning...LOL


----------



## pammex

I just went back to the first page to recheck the week assignments and noticed it says weeks in bold are confirmed....am I supposed to do something to confirm my weeks, or just wait and they get confirmed as time goes by??/


----------



## TUGBrian

no..i just kinda fell behind in "bolding" the other ones...sorry!


----------



## swift

Hey Brian--- These weeks are on top of each other :

 4. Black Diamond - Silver Leaf Fox Run / Illinois - 6/21/2008 
5. luv2vacation - hgvc orlando - 6/27/2008
6. Swift - Tahoe Village / Lake Tahoe - 7/3/2008
7. SusieQ - St George Utah - 7/12/2008
8. IreneLF - Smugglers Notch - 7/19/2008
9. luv2vacation - royal dunes /hilton head - 7/26/2008

When we receive the banner are we given the full name and address of the timeshare where the next person in line is staying at? How is this working?


----------



## TUGBrian

soon as the person gets the banner and takes the pic...its off to the next person.

if there isnt enough gap...the banner will be mailed to the resort the person is staying at (happened once or twice already)

I dont think anyone has actually kept the banner the "entire week"


----------



## swift

TUGBrian said:


> soon as the person gets the banner and takes the pic...its off to the next person.
> 
> if there isnt enough gap...the banner will be mailed to the resort the person is staying at (happened once or twice already)



Yes, but is the next address included with the banner? How is this info obtained or is it mailed back to TUG to be mailed to the next person. That would cost TUG a lot in postage that way wouldn't it?


----------



## TUGBrian

i have been pm'ing / emailing the next persons contact info to the individuals with the banner.

the banner has yet to come back...postage should be under 5 bucks...but for those members who had to spend more than 10 or so dollars I have been granting membership extensions.


----------



## taffy19

Great photo and wonderful web site too as it is helpful and informative. The banner is a clever idea and should make some people wonder what it is all about.  

When we sat on the plane back from Mexico, I talked to a couple who almost bought at the Mayan Palace but were smart enough to walk away and tell them that they had to think it over. They really liked the resort so I told them about the re-sales that are available and gave them the name of TUG full out and asked them to Google it. I wished it would have been www.tug.com so I would have remembered the link.  Would it work? I will try right now.  I wonder if they have had a chance to stop by here? At least, they didn't get burned.


----------



## TUGBrian

tug2.net is relatively easy to remember no?

tug2.com will also take them to the homepage as well.


----------



## taffy19

TUGBrian said:


> tug2.net is relatively easy to remember no?
> 
> tug2.com will also take them to the homepage as well.


Yes, it is IF you pay attention to what the URL address is.  The word "TUG" is in my "link" bar and that's what I click on when I want to go to this forum.  I will try to remember.   

www.tugbbs.com is easy to remember too now I paid attention.


----------



## pammex

TUGBrian said:


> no..i just kinda fell behind in "bolding" the other ones...sorry!



No problem...just wanted to make sure I was not supposed to do something...NO "sorry " necessary!

You fell behind...I wonder why?  This must be very time consuming...If there is any way I can help via computer when I am not on vacation, just email me or PM me or post, I'd be happy to help...I spend too much time on computer reading about vacations anyway...LOL


----------



## pammex

iconnections said:


> Yes, it is IF you pay attention to what the URL address is.  The word "TUG" is in my "link" bar and that's what I click on when I want to go to this forum.  I will try to remember.
> 
> www.tugbbs.com is easy to remember too now I paid attention.



I must not pay attention either, as I have told many people on vacation and just said TUG, but now I have paid attention, so tug2.net....I think I'll remember now...I think we all bookmark sites and such so do not pay attention....so you are no the only one iconnections.....


----------



## TUGBrian

drat....well we have had our first hiccup.

it appears that the banner did not arrive at luv2vacations home before they left for vacation...and sadly they wont return in time to ship the banner to swft in time either I dont believe.

I think we will need to implement a "week gap" inbetween the banner usage dates to avoid this in the future.

Ill have to go back through and see what we can do...this really is disappointing


----------



## pammex

Oh this is disappointing....is anyone checking luv2cacations mail, amybe they could do a favor and send it on for them...just a thought....

Looks like you may have to do a week gap.....

or another suggestion, a third emergency banner, I know not ideal but just a suggestion

Sorry this has happened...


----------



## TUGBrian

sadly their mail is being held at the post office while they are gone...and the PO wont release mail except to the homeowners.

I think probably implementing a week gap between shipments would work out best...that way noone feels rushed to get to the post office etc...and or has to fork out anything more than a few dollars to mail the banner using regular methods.


----------



## Black Diamond

*Black Diamond at Silverleaf Fox River, ILL*

This is right in front of the "Sales Desk" for their Fox River Resort.

I was brave enough to ask one of the receptionists to take one of the photos with four of us.









[IMGL]http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=483&stc=1&d=1215120983[/IMGL]


----------



## TUGBrian

fabulous picture!

I have another one of the other banner ill be posting shortly as well!

(been a very busy and interesting day at TUG)


----------



## pammex

Great pic black diamond thanks....way to go....


----------



## RDB

Too bad I didn’t have a TUG banner to put on the van at all the places we visited on Trip West. Many eyes would have seen that.

Of course there wouldn’t be resorts for taking the photos. I’d do it for spreading the word only. Lord knows I’m talked it up a lot as I’ve traveled.

I’ll let you know when I get ready for another cross country. Do you suppose there are restrictions imposed by parks?

What cost would I incur for having a banner made to keep, moving it along every day or two, for two months?


----------



## TUGBrian

first banner was 100+ as there was a bit of work required to get the image and everything initially set.

the other banners are about $50 each.

I may have an option to get an even cheaper solution but it would be a screen printed banner vs a vinyl one (like we have there)...so im not quite sure how it will hold up.

We can certainly discuss it when the time comes!


----------



## TUGBrian

and here is jesuis1837 from aruba!  arent we all jealous!!


----------



## beanb41

Brian
What is the size of the banner. It looks to be about 1 metre x 600mm.


----------



## TUGBrian

its about 3x4 approx


----------



## swift

Sorry I missed the banner but I know these things happen.   Hope things get turned around and it gets back on track again.


----------



## TUGBrian

im really sorry Theresa...will do everything to get it to you on your next trip!


----------



## susieq

This was taken the Day after Check in, from the Deck of Villa #12


----------



## TUGBrian

thats fabulous!


----------



## abbekit

susieq said:


> This was taken the Day after Check in, from the Deck of Villa #12




Villa 12 at what resort?  Looks nice.


----------



## Makai Guy

abbekit said:


> Villa 12 at what resort?  Looks nice.



Per this post, it's in St. George Utah.  Doen't say which resort.


----------



## grest

It's the ORE St George, which has just changed names...can't remember what it is right now, but we were there the week before susie.
Connie


----------



## susieq

abbekit said:


> Villa 12 at what resort?  Looks nice.





grest said:


> It's the ORE St George, which has just changed names...can't remember what it is right now, but we were there the week before susie.
> Connie





It's Villas at Southgate, in St. George, UT.  Fabulous area, huh Connie!!  Wish We were back there ...........

Sue


----------



## TUGBrian

finally found some time to throw up a page for this for easier viewing!

http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html 

(black diamond...id like to get some larger photos if you have them since you attached yours here...shoot me an email please!)


----------



## TUGBrian

also ive updated the list...and its become apparent that its just as easy for people in line for the banner to pm/email the individuals ahead or behind them in line to ensure proper shipping addreses and times etc.

Since im just relaying the information between you...you can cut out the middleman just in case im slow! =)


----------



## abbekit

Great page!

Looking forward to my turn.   




TUGBrian said:


> finally found some time to throw up a page for this for easier viewing!
> 
> http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html


----------



## grest

susieq said:


> It's Villas at Southgate, in St. George, UT.  Fabulous area, huh Connie!!  Wish We were back there ...........
> 
> Sue



You bet!  We will definitely be back.
Connie


----------



## Karen G

*Can we take the banner to Cabo?*

We'll be going to Cabo San Lucas in August--leaving on August 11. We'd love to take the banner down for a photo op if we can be worked into the schedule.

Karen G


----------



## TUGBrian

it would depend on when you get back and such....its a tight fit between Debraxh who has it the week of 8/2...and the one and only makai guy who is taking it on 8/22

while there is a week gap in there...id hate to have one or both of you miss out due to shipping issues (like we had earlier)


----------



## Karen G

I could ship it back on Aug. 19--Fedex could get it there overnight, I think. But, there might be a problem of me getting it before we leave early on Aug. 11.  I'd have to get it by that Saturday before we go and that would be difficult, I'll bet.  Maybe next time.


----------



## TUGBrian

i spose if you want to pay fedex overnight shipping to get it to doug...thats fine by me...but that seems to be quite an expensive solution to get the banner!


----------



## Karen G

Brian, we must have been typing at the same time.  Given the short time span between already-scheduled banner usages, I'll pass on this trip and hope to take the banner on another trip! Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

ill be sure to get you in on your next trip!


----------



## DaveNV

Brian, we're at Arroyo Roble Resort in Sedona for a week starting October 11, and then at Kauai Beach Villas for a week starting November 22.  Would be happy to take Banner 1 to either place, or both.  Since we already signed Banner 2, it'd be cool to be on both of them.  

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

banner page updated to include black diamonds pictures!

cant wait to add more!


----------



## TUGBrian

BMWguynw said:


> Brian, we're at Arroyo Roble Resort in Sedona for a week starting October 11, and then at Kauai Beach Villas for a week starting November 22.  Would be happy to take Banner 1 to either place, or both.  Since we already signed Banner 2, it'd be cool to be on both of them.
> 
> Dave



got you in the rotation...the 11/22 banner might be a tight squeeze...but you look ok for the 10/11 trip to sedona!


----------



## susieq

TUGBrian said:


> finally found some time to throw up a page for this for easier viewing!
> 
> http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html
> 
> (black diamond...id like to get some larger photos if you have them since you attached yours here...shoot me an email please!)




Did a really good job putting those all together!! Looks Good!  

Sue


----------



## clsmit

OK LAXmom! Where's your pic? I have the banner so I know you went to Orlando with it!


----------



## laxmom

I'm trying to figure out where to post it!!


----------



## TUGBrian

email it to tug@tug2.net and ill host it for you.


----------



## laxmom

It is in cyberspace as we speak...or type!


----------



## TUGBrian

doing a backup at the moment..so ill get it later tonight and get it up for you!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...here we go!  wonderful picture!


----------



## TUGBrian

can use this link yourself if you wish

http://tug2.net/tugbanner/laxmomdisneyoldkeywest.jpg


----------



## Hophop4

TUGBrian said:


> finally found some time to throw up a page for this for easier viewing!
> 
> http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html
> 
> (black diamond...id like to get some larger photos if you have them since you attached yours here...shoot me an email please!)






Brian,

Is there a way to get to this photo link without having to scroll thru all the posts to find it?

Also on TUG main page there's a link  TUB Banner Photos  but the link takes you to the wrong post.


----------



## TUGBrian

the banner page link is in the first post in this thread for easier access.

ill fix the homepage issue.


----------



## Hophop4

I know the link is on the top but i was talking about the photos only link.


----------



## TUGBrian

?  the link to the new page I created is in the first post on this thread.


----------



## debraxh

*We're back...*

...and here's our picture:






The banner will be on its way to Doug tomorrow.


----------



## Corky

I'm late seeing this post but I'll be checking in to Oak 'n Spruce in Lee, Ma on Friday, Aug. 15 for a week's stay.

If not now, I often get bonus time there off season.


----------



## budgetbob

*TUG Member Banner travels the world!*

We will be at Silverleaf's, "Villages" in Texas beginning October 10. We could take "Banner #2" if it's still available

Also will be at, "The Ridge on Lake Granbury", in Texas starting September 20.


----------



## TUGBrian

fantastic pic!  ill be updating the page and adding new slots tomorrow evening!


----------



## TUGBrian

go your 10/10 trip listed there bob!  looks like both banners are spoken for that week in sept.

will be updating the photo page here shortly!


----------



## TUGBrian

banner photo page updated!

love these pics!  makes me want to go on vacation =)


----------



## clsmit

*The banner at Harborside, Atlantis, the Bahamas*

Kind of a Flat Stanley thing going on here. The DD is the model.


----------



## clsmit

*Two More at Harborside, Atlantis*





This one is clsmit and SNAVicki. Maybe a category for most TUGGERs in a banner pic?


----------



## TUGBrian

what great pictures!  which one would you prefer using for the main picture page and ill update it!


----------



## grest

At some point is there a way to just post the photos somewhere, separating them from the offers to participate?
Connie


----------



## Victoria

Our fun holiday
Westin Mission Hills                           December 13 - 20, 2008
Marriott's Newport Coast Villas            January 4 - 11, 2009
Marriott's Desert Springs Villas II         January 11 - 18


----------



## Makai Guy

grest said:


> At some point is there a way to just post the photos somewhere, separating them from the offers to participate?
> Connie



http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html

(Link in first post of this thread)


----------



## rsnash

This is a great community building venture! We'd love to participate. Below are our upcoming trips. Our trip to Puerto Rico would fit into either banner's schedule, as current in post 1. 

*Oct 25 - Nov 1, 2008 Puerto Rico* (Club Cabo De Palmas, Humacao)
*Jan 11 - 18, 2009: Orlando, FL* (Marriott Cypress Harbour*)
*May 2009* (exact date tbd) - *Nassau Bahamas* (Atlantis + another hotel, probably not actually staying at a time share for this trip, we won a trip to The Cove, Atlantis, does the photo have to include the timeshare sign?)

* I noticed Cypress Harbour sign has already been pictured, I'd try to get another view. 

I love the idea of getting timeshare sales people in the photos. I think there should be another prize category for best implementation of sales people!


----------



## clsmit

TUGBrian said:


> what great pictures!  which one would you prefer using for the main picture page and ill update it!



How about the one of the DD next to the small Harborside sign -- thanks!!


----------



## TUGBrian

will do...ill get that updated along with the other schedules this weekend!


----------



## grest

Makai Guy said:


> http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html
> 
> (Link in first post of this thread)



Thank you, she said, sheepishly 
Connie


----------



## TUGBrian

Victoria said:


> Our fun holiday
> Westin Mission Hills                           December 13 - 20, 2008
> Marriott's Newport Coast Villas            January 4 - 11, 2009
> Marriott's Desert Springs Villas II         January 11 - 18



got you in for a 4 week stretch with banner 2!


----------



## TUGBrian

rsnash said:


> This is a great community building venture! We'd love to participate. Below are our upcoming trips. Our trip to Puerto Rico would fit into either banner's schedule, as current in post 1.
> 
> *Oct 25 - Nov 1, 2008 Puerto Rico* (Club Cabo De Palmas, Humacao)
> *Jan 11 - 18, 2009: Orlando, FL* (Marriott Cypress Harbour*)
> *May 2009* (exact date tbd) - *Nassau Bahamas* (Atlantis + another hotel, probably not actually staying at a time share for this trip, we won a trip to The Cove, Atlantis, does the photo have to include the timeshare sign?)
> 
> * I noticed Cypress Harbour sign has already been pictured, I'd try to get another view.
> 
> I love the idea of getting timeshare sales people in the photos. I think there should be another prize category for best implementation of sales people!



Got you in for banner 1 in your october trip!

Jan 11 is already booked for both banners in 09 

Let me know about your trip in march...will get you in on that one.  and no the banner does not have to contain the resort sign if you dont want to.  a fabulous background scenerey on vacation is fine!


----------



## TUGBrian

banner page is updated with clsmit photo!  TUGGERs are the best!


----------



## Victoria

Here is our dream holiday schedule - - -
December 13 - 20, 2008      Westin Mission Hills Resort
January 4 - 11, 2009           Marriott's Newport Coast Villas
January 11 - 18, 2009         Marriott's Desert Springs Villas


----------



## TUGBrian

pretty sure I already have you down Victoria


----------



## luv2vacation

Hi Brian -

Received Banner 2 at Manor Club (Thanks clsmt!)  Took pictures, which I'll send to you after I download to my laptop, and mailed out to Blackdiamond's resort.  Banner should be waiting for him when he gets there.  I also sent him an e-mail to let him know.

Also wanted to say that I'll be back at Hilton Head, Island Links this time, from December 28 - January 4.  If you can fit me in, I'd like to try to get some pics in HH.  I never did get it at Royal Dunes because I switched my week there from July to August.  I could take pics at both resorts while I have it, they're right down the street from each other.  I could also mail _from_ HH _early in the week_ to the next person's resort, so shipping would not be a problem.

Hubby thinks I'm nuts, especially as shipping adds up, but I think it's FUN!!!


----------



## pammex

black diamond and Brain:  Hubby has banner 2 in his possession in Mass.  Will be bringing to Mexico soon.

Thanks!  Can't wait to see the banner and get our photos with it...then we have had a change of resorts due to terrible experience previously at one listed so for the Playa Del Sol Costa Sur we have been changed to Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta 11/14 for a week.  

Clsmit can you PM me where to send the banner on to you after that, as time frame looks a tiny bit tight, considering from mexico to orlando, so will DHL or fedex it I guess.  Mail very iffy from Mexico, do not want to chance it LOL.


----------



## TUGBrian

if shipping time is short you can mail it to them at their resort vs trying to catch them at home prior to leaving.  this has worked in the past.


----------



## pammex

Thanks Brian, We have worked it out.....I am going to ship it to their resort via DHL from Puerto Vallarta.  

I would mail it, but knowing the mail in Mexico, it is very unreliable and slow, I mean like snail slow, so I have the addresses for DHL in PV and I have the address for resort they are staying at in Orlando and I'll get it there overnight or such.


----------



## TUGBrian

luv2vacation said:


> Hi Brian -
> 
> Received Banner 2 at Manor Club (Thanks clsmt!)  Took pictures, which I'll send to you after I download to my laptop, and mailed out to Blackdiamond's resort.  Banner should be waiting for him when he gets there.  I also sent him an e-mail to let him know.
> 
> Also wanted to say that I'll be back at Hilton Head, Island Links this time, from December 28 - January 4.  If you can fit me in, I'd like to try to get some pics in HH.  I never did get it at Royal Dunes because I switched my week there from July to August.  I could take pics at both resorts while I have it, they're right down the street from each other.  I could also mail _from_ HH _early in the week_ to the next person's resort, so shipping would not be a problem.
> 
> Hubby thinks I'm nuts, especially as shipping adds up, but I think it's FUN!!!




boo...that week 52/1 is booked up solid...I dont see any space at all in there to get it to you in hilton head.  looks like its doing some international travel in that time!

after january looks open for both though!


----------



## luv2vacation

Brian - what about banner 2?  If Victoria doesn't mind shipping it twice, she could send it to me after the Westin trip,  I'll take my pictures on Monday, the 29th, then promise to ship it directly to Newport Coast on Tuesday.  It will get there before her.  (Marriott is great about holding your mail for you.  That's how I got the banner at Manor Club.)  This will be a relaxation trip to HH for us and the post office is close to Island Links, so absolutely not a problem to do.  All depends on how Victoria feels about it.  (AND you, of course!)


----------



## TUGBrian

that will really be up to her IMO.

also ive updated the banner page with the all of the latest pictures I have.  so if you arent on there, I dont have your banner pic!


----------



## Hophop4

*Royale Beach and Tennis Club, South Padre Island, TX*

We just got back from South Padre Island a day early.  Had to get back before the hurricane comes in.  Will try to post the TUG pic here:










Mr & Mrs Hophop4 and Mr & Mrs HappyTravels  9-10-08


----------



## Hophop4

*Here's another pic of the guys holding the TUG Banner*


----------



## pammex

Just thought I would let you all know the banner is in Mazatlan with me at Royal Villas.  

Then thought I would give you all a nice chuckle.  We took picture with banner and timeshare salesmen, staff in timeshare office.  ( told you I would do iyt heehe)  I had to get up at 7:30 am to do this.....I do not do mornings on vacation LOL.  The salesman were very accomodating...I told them I was in a contest and they could help me win!!!  LOL.


Now I am trying to think of something creative to do with banner and another pic.......

What do you think....Yes, I am trying to win the lifetime membership.  
Having a great time in Mazatlan and the weather is hot, sunny and humid, but we are loving it..........

Happy vacations to all.....

Oh forgot to mention, we drove from one part of Mexico to Mazatlan and followed a military caravan......are you ready...yes I took picture in rest area of them, as we ate our lunch and then I said what the heck I asked in my horrid spanish if I could take pic with them and banner.....my husband said I am crazy ( locita), anyway boo hoo, they said NO!!!  Well nothig ventured, nothing gained!!!!

Happy vacations all.   :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

thats quite funny...im looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## Hophop4

Hophop4 said:


> When you take it to the presentation, maybe you can have the group of SalesReps hold the banner up so you can take a pic.    :hysterical:





Do I get any credit for coming up with the idea???  Can't wait to see that pic.
Have fun!!


----------



## taffy19

*I love this picture but what does the banner say in the four corners?*


----------



## clsmit

The banner has the signatures of the people who have had it, plus the location and date of the signing. Thus proof that it travels the world.

And those of you paying attention will notice that banner 1 has a black pen and banner 2 has a maroon/fuscia pen.


----------



## pammex

Hophop4 said:


> Do I get any credit for coming up with the idea???  Can't wait to see that pic.
> Have fun!!




OKay I'll give you the credit for the idea how is that congrats!!!!       but I was crazy enough to ask????LOL   This is what happens to you when you live 99.9% of your time in Mexico .......:hysterical:


----------



## pammex

I'll get pics on here as soon as I figure out how and have time, vacationing takes alot of time LOL.....plus I am on new unfamiliar laptop...with a keyboard I hate....nice laptop though pink and Sony Vaio....hasta pronto de Mazatlan!!!!

The wether here is hot, suny and oh so wonderful.......ocean is like bath water...We have a spare bedroom as parents at last minute could not go...so hop a plane and join us...LOL.


----------



## Makai Guy

pammex said:


> I'll get pics on here as soon as I figure out how



Attach 'em to an email and send to Brian at tug@tug2.net.  He'll add 'em to the page at http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html .


----------



## TUGBrian

page is updated with 2 new pictures!

this should include every picture that I have recieved, if you do not see yours up there please email it to me at tug@tug2.net!


----------



## susieq

Lookin' Good!!  Lot of people and places involved there ... Nice to re-live the memories too!  Good idea you had there ~ Thanks for the time and patience putting it together!  

Sue


----------



## clsmit

*Where are the Banner 2 Pics?*

The Banner 1 people seem to be getting their pics in faster than the Banner 2 people. Is it the lovely pink marker that's keeping them from sending them in? Or are we just traveling so much we don't have time to upload a pic? I want to see where it's gone since I sent it away!  (waving goodby to the banner as it was mailed to its next destination)


----------



## rsnash

Hey Brian, I notice my line for Banner 1 is still not in bold (i.e. not confirmed), but fyi, the person with the banner before me has my address, and I now have the address of the person after me, so I'm all set.


----------



## TUGBrian

Ive been slacking on the bold vs unbold...as long as you guys go in order =)

on that note...ive just updated the banner page with a new picture.  BlackDiamond and family are Timeshare machines!  I am jealous!!!

http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html


----------



## pammex

clsmit said:


> The Banner 1 people seem to be getting their pics in faster than the Banner 2 people. Is it the lovely pink marker that's keeping them from sending them in? Or are we just traveling so much we don't have time to upload a pic? I want to see where it's gone since I sent it away!  (waving goodby to the banner as it was mailed to its next destination)



GUILTY!  So sorry but vacation was two weeks , then 8 days of problems upon return ( house problems, electrical and plumbing), serious illness of teen ( rotovirus and dehydration) ( sick dogs), you name it it occurred,  and inability for whatever reason to upload while away.  New laptop!!! ( and I think defective SD card, and lack of computer savvy skills...but teen has saved my pics so they are coming..hehe manana...)

Anyway finally I have many Banner pics in desktop, and will get them off to brian I hope tomorrow night....

Then the banner departs with me again to Nuevo Vallarta Nov. 14....

Banner is well and in good hands....and pink marker is fine too!!!


----------



## Hophop4

pammex said:


> Anyway finally I have many Banner pics in desktop, and will get them off to brian I hope tomorrow night....




Yes!! Everyone is anxious to see that pic with all the sales reps!!


----------



## abbekit

*Club Intrawest Vancouver*

We were on the 28th floor so it was hard to get a close up photo.  Here are several views:





In front of the Sheraton Wall Centre, Club Intrawest floors are near the top middle of the building (just below where the color of the glass changes).





TUGS banner from the window of room 2855.





View from inside the room overlooking the city.

More photos of the Club Intrawest are in my link below.


----------



## TUGBrian

wow...now thats an impressive photo!


----------



## abbekit

Hard to get a photo from 28 floors below.  DH had to stand across the street.  I'll e-mail you a photo for the actual banner photo page.


----------



## pammex

Great picture!!!


----------



## pammex

Okay I am trying to send my pics to tug@tug2.net but it is raining again in Mexico so my email will not go out.....this has been the longest and most rain we have had in ten years!!!!

Anyway I'll get them out asap....hopefully tonight....the timeshare guys were so cool about the pics.....of course they tried to get us to buy or upgrade but we did not as we already have too many timeshares and most big units....but they were sure fun taking pics with and accomodating LOL.  

One pic is with my husband next to me and one with Pancho ( not his true name from timeshare sales dept).  Nice group of timeshare people...they knew of TUG.  Also sent pics with some people we met, who now know all about TUG!!!


----------



## travelnut

A fun idea!!  However , itsn't mailing the banner cheating?  I expected that it would be a hand off like an Olympic relay, with Tuggers directly exchanging it in person, or leaving it at a resort for incoming Tugger to collect.  This would lengthen the time between moves, but spare the expense of postage and the problem of timing the mailings to arrive before departure.

We'll be at Lawai Beach Resort and Pono Kai on Kauai from Nov 18 thru Dec 4 and would be happy to pick up the banner, or get it in the mail and carry it across the Pacific.


----------



## rsnash

If you leave it at the resort you are staying at for the next TUGger to collect, then how will it end up at other resorts? Then it would be the "Lawai Beach Resort" TUG banner, or at most the "Kauai" TUG banner, and it would never get to other islands/states/countries. The couple dollars of postage and a run to the PO is a lot less costly than the TUGger literally carrying it to another resort.


----------



## pammex

I have submitted my pics with banner I think successfully to Brian.  I assume when he has time he will post them on here.  

I sent quite a few, some with waiters, some with friends we introduced to TUG, some on our balcony and of course some with the timeshare salespeople.

The banner is already packed for next trip Nov. 14 to Mayan Palace in Nuevo Vallarta, then it will be fedexed or DHL to resort of next person so there is no problem with short timeframe and two countries.  

Happy Vacations with the TUG Banner!!!


----------



## gores95

See my signature below for 2009 trips.  Just got back from Marriott Frenchman's Cove as well.  I could have brought the banner to visit its first Hurricane....Omar!!!


----------



## DaveNV

Brian, I know you're busy, but it's time to update the Banner 1 settings on the first page of this thread.  As you know, I did not receive the banner at Arroyo Roble due to shipping time limitations from the previous person.  As far as I know, they've sent it on to the next person in line after me instead.

Dave


----------



## rsnash

I currently have banner 1 in my suitcase ready for it's trip to Puerto Rico.


----------



## TUGBrian

updating the picture page and the lists are on my todo list this week!


----------



## TUGBrian

photo page is updated with 3 new pictures!  thanks again!  (now on to the schedule list)


----------



## TUGBrian

gores95 said:


> See my signature below for 2009 trips.  Just got back from Marriott Frenchman's Cove as well.  I could have brought the banner to visit its first Hurricane....Omar!!!



let me know if you get that 4/09 vacation and ill put you down!

sadly 1/09 is pretty booked...what week is it?


----------



## gores95

TUGBrian said:


> let me know if you get that 4/09 vacation and ill put you down!
> 
> sadly 1/09 is pretty booked...what week is it?



Jan 17-24.


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like the banner will be in mexico that previous week, we will have to see when pammex is due to arrive back in the states after that to determine if its reasonable to get it to you by the 17th!


----------



## pammex

TUGBrian said:


> looks like the banner will be in mexico that previous week, we will have to see when pammex is due to arrive back in the states after that to determine if its reasonable to get it to you by the 17th!



Pammex stays in Mexico almost all the time but hubby goes back and forth....will not be possible to get banner to states by 17th.....unless I fedex it and that is very expensive here 480 pesos.....sorry.

I am fedexing the banner I have from NV, so do not want to have to keep fedexing......hubby will probably return to states around the 22nd of Jan.  

Then he returns in Feb. near the end when we will go to PV/NV again but to Vallarta Palace & Marina de Oro......so could send back with hubby and maybe get back in Mexico for that trip if possible.


----------



## pammex

Thanks for putting the pics up Brian.....

The salesman were really good sports.....and they were aware of TUG!!!  

The banner is off to Nuevo Vallarta in just 18 days, then will be fedexed to cslmit's resort.....


----------



## TUGBrian

no worries...if its too close we can just get him on his 2nd trip! =)

Royal Resorts has always been a very good supporter of TUG, they are good people!


----------



## rsnash

The banner had a nice time in Puerto Rico. I'll be posting some pictures soon and sending it off to its next vacation tomorrow.


----------



## rsnash

Brian, I sent you the pics in an email. There's also one if it in my Trip Report in the Caribbean forum.


----------



## TUGBrian

i dont see an email from you today?  did you send it to tug@tug2.net ?


----------



## rsnash

Yes, but my email is not the same as my user name. I'll PM you now.


----------



## rsnash

The TUG Banner had a fabulous time in Puerto Rico. Here it is lounging by the pool: 




Click the photo for more pics of the banner and Club Cala de Palmas


----------



## susieq

What a Fabulous picture!!
Bet he had a Great Vacation!!
(nose looks a bit swollen & burnt tho....)​


----------



## pammex

Boy this banner is fun huh?  Brian you are doing a great job with the work this must create, thanks!!


----------



## TUGBrian

It really is fun to see all the pictures...I hope it continues on forever!  I get to live my vacations through you guys as I dont get to take vacations anymore!


----------



## pammex

Brian....no more vacations why????   work???  this site?????

Life is short..take a vacation, you deserve it....I'll even give you one of mine.


----------



## TUGBrian

just dont have the time...while its possible to go on vacation...the workload that would pile up (even with a laptop) would be more of a nightmare than the vacation would alleviate =)

besides...i used to travel almost 45 weeks a year...so being at home is a vacation for me!


----------



## pammex

TUGBrian said:


> just dont have the time...while its possible to go on vacation...the workload that would pile up (even with a laptop) would be more of a nightmare than the vacation would alleviate =)
> 
> besides...i used to travel almost 45 weeks a year...so being at home is a vacation for me!



okay if being home is vacation for you then that is good....I felt bad....but if you traveled 45 weeks a year then you are right stay home LOL.  

If you come to a point where " don't have time" and need to get away occurs, the you do it....we all know the don't have time philosophy and well tomorrow may never come.  

I schedule so many vacations as otherwise my DH would never have time and just work...so now I just schedule and he has to be there ... 

You are doing a great job with this site Brian.....I love it!!!

P.S.  I sent you my 2009 list of vacations in Mexico....can you add me into anymore of 2009....


----------



## TUGBrian

ill update the list this weekend!


----------



## abbekit

*Banff Rocky Mountain Resort*

Week of October 4th:











More photos of our unit and the resort grounds at this link.

Review will be coming soon!


----------



## TUGBrian

fantastic pictures!

looks like a beautiful day as well!


----------



## abbekit

We were lucky to have beautiful weather much of the week.  Here's another pic a few days later from the condo parking lot area.  We awoke to see snow flurries, after breakfast the sun peaked through. 

One thing I really like about timeshare travel is staying in one place for the entire week.  We have the chance of both good weather and bad weather during a seven day period.

Loved having that fireplace in the unit!


----------



## TUGBrian

banner page updated with the latest photos!


----------



## rsnash

You didn't want to include any of the ones with me in them?


----------



## TUGBrian

oh...I can swap it out if you want...I certainly didnt mean to leave you out!

I just got the impression from your PM that the coconut one was the one you wanted on the site!


----------



## taffy19

rsnash said:


> Brian, I sent you the pics in an email. There's also one if it in my Trip Report in the Caribbean forum.


What a great report with all these pictures too.     Your banner picture looks very nice too and will be posted here by Brian too, I am sure.


----------



## taffy19

abbekit said:


> Week of October 4th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of our unit and the resort grounds at this link.
> 
> Review will be coming soon!


Beautiful pictures and the area too.  When people make these pictures with the TUG banner, do people ask you what it is about?  I would ask, if I were there but I don't mind talking to strangers and I am the curious type.


----------



## rsnash

TUGBrian said:


> oh...I can swap it out if you want...I certainly didnt mean to leave you out!
> 
> I just got the impression from your PM that the coconut one was the one you wanted on the site!



No, that's my favorite. I just thought you'd use more than one, as others had too. But I love the one of it lounging by the pool!


----------



## Karen G

*Is the banner available June 12-19, 2009?*

We just got our trade with RCI for Island Park Village near Yellowstone for June 12-19.  We'd love to take the TUG banner along if it's available.


----------



## pammex

Brian & others....banner has been dropped off at UPS, should leave Mexico tomorrow on its way to Florida....should arrive at Sheraton Vistana Resort friday or at latest monday......so cslmit.....enjoy your vacation and have fun with the banner.

I'll get my pics to Brian......in a few days.....leaving resort Mayan Palace in Nuevo Vallarta Friday morning early to do the long drive back up to 5000 feet above sea level in Lake Chpala.  

Boy a week sure flew.  Think that must be why I like 2 week vacations LOL.  

Oh probably should share in case anyone has to do same from mexico or out of country.....it cost 539 pesos to send banner, quite a hefty fee.  Do not think too many would want to do it too often LOL.  I thought it would be around 300-350 pesos, what a shocker...oh well.


----------



## DaveNV

Brian, I received Banner 1 in the mail today, (Thanks, KevJan!), in plenty of time for its beachfront vacation week on Kauai.  From the list, this appears to be the Banner's first trip to Hawaii.  We fly out Saturday.   

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

ill grant you a membership extension for that pam...thank you!

glad the banners are still off and running! 

also...things have been hectic here recently..so if ive forgotten to post updated pictures and or update the list...please remind me and ill get to it this week!


----------



## abbekit

Thanks Brian!   FYI, my Banff photo (which was posted on the photo page as November) was October 5th (just after the Vancouver week photo). It doesn't matter about the order on the photo page, just didn't want folks to think that the sunny warm weather depicted in the photo was in November.

Loved the Nightline interview!  Don't let the negative e-mails get to you.  Keep up the good work!  Thanks for all you do.


----------



## pammex

TUGBrian said:


> ill grant you a membership extension for that pam...thank you!
> 
> glad the banners are still off and running!
> 
> also...things have been hectic here recently..so if ive forgotten to post updated pictures and or update the list...please remind me and ill get to it this week!



Oh wow, great Brian, thank you.  I love doing the banner so I would do it, sending it via UPS international I mean, but I know some would not and might not be able to afford so wanted to share that.  Guess prices are heading up in Mexico too....

Here is a reminder can you update the list when you have time....LOL.

I have a packed schedule in Mexico for 2009, already send to you a while, long while ago ( can resend if you need)......just want to plan ahead and know when I am going to have banner....I have to coordinate with hubby's back and forth to Mexico and vacations to avoid the UPS if possible.  

By the way the banner is great, it sure draws a lot of attention if you take pics about the resort and not just in your room.  

I have big plans for it in Jan....so hope it gets to me in time.......get my pics up in a few days, packing to leave now....

Thanks again Brian......


----------



## Timeshare Von

We'll be at Wyndham Palm Aire (Ft Lauderdale) 12/27/08 and Wyndham Flagstaff 3/21/09 and would be happy to take part, if either of those dates are convenient.

We also have Hawaii in late August/early September (two weeks) and would be willing to so something then as well.


----------



## TUGBrian

got you on the list for your flagstaff trip Yvonne!


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> got you on the list for your flagstaff trip Yvonne!




Perfect . . . we look forward to it and the New Orleans' trip in June.


----------



## Black Diamond

*2009 Vaction Plans for Black Diamond--On the MOVE!!!!*

 TUG Brian:
:whoopie: Black Diamond is asking for the banner for the following weeks of TS vacations:

Bon Temps-- New Orleans, LA 3/27 to 4/3 2009
-For a Church Mission Trip to do clean up and rebuilding NOLA since Katrina and Ike 

Eagle Village--Tamiment, PA 6/20 to 6/27/2009
and
Land of Canaan Resort--Davis, WV 6/27 to 7/4/2009 


Thanks for the opportunity to get the TUG Banner into another TS as I travel and relax during my school breaks!!


----------



## pammex

Hi all... I have 9 pictures of banner from Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta Nov 14-21, 2008.  

I put them on photobucket, successful upload but am unable to get them on here so I guess I'll have to send to Brian....






[/IMG]


----------



## pammex

No maybe I have it...


----------



## pammex

notice I always get a trash can in my photos boo...I hope I am supposed to be doing this and not just sending to Brian first...


----------



## pammex

Brian, feel free to delete if I have not done this right....


----------



## pammex

Mom with the banner....Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta Mexico


----------



## pammex

On the Grounds of Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta Mexico with awesome weather


----------



## pammex

This seems kind of complicated...maybe I am doing something wrong...oh my..notice the TUG Banner makes a great sunscreen or blanket...


----------



## pammex

Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta Nov. 2008  pammex on grounds with banner again..


----------



## pammex

That is a total of 9 TUG banner photos direct from Mayan Palace Resorts Nuevo Vallarta, Nayarit, Mexico.....Nov 2008


----------



## pammex

Boy...how I wish I was back at the coast....still in Mexico though but in colder part...but only 30 plus more days and off to Puerto Vallarta...yippee!

Happy vacations to all.....show that banner off...everyone asks what it is all about...such fun!!!

Brian if I did this wrong...sorry.  Correct whatever you like, if needed.  I also resent you my 2009 schedule....in Mexico of course....

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!


----------



## pammex

anyone heard from cslmit....I UPS'd the banner to their resort from Mexico and have not heard if they received.  I sent PM's to them.  I tracked the banner on UPS and it arrived at their resort and was signed for.....so just hope thye have it....

Brian do you per chance know??


----------



## TUGBrian

ive not heard from them...but its not uncommon...the only updates I get are when people have returned and send me an email with their pictures!


----------



## pammex

okay Brian thanks for taking the time to respond....I am just concerned as they did say they would pm me when they recived it, but maybe they are just having so much fun on vacation....I hope anyway.


----------



## DaveNV

*Banner 1 back from Thanksgiving in Hawaii!*

Banner 1 had a great time vacationing in Hawaii!  Unfortunately, no other TUG Banners were there to join in the fun, so it had to find its own kind of banner amusements.  Here's a picture of it playing on the beach in front of Kauai Beach Villas.  






Dave


----------



## pammex

BMW guy...great picture...poor banner all alone!  Hope you had a great vacation...

Brian...just wanted to let you know cslmit...have the banner so all is well, just thought I would let you know, they PM'd me....


----------



## pammex

HI Brian,  The new additions you made to Banner 2 for me, all look llike they will work out great thus far..Thank you...They all look like there will be time for banner to be delivered to hubby in Mass.  to bring to Mexico ( that will avoid any Fedex or such for others) and if you can leave say a week or a tad more after each one, he usually returns to states in that time frame on those dates, and he can send on to next person for me, without Fedex, but if it happens that I have to do the Fedex, have no fear I will...the banner must keep moving on and vacationing...LOL.

I have pm'd Black Diamond...maybe they will read on here...as I have no response as yet.  Anyway hubby will be leaving the states early morning Dec. 22 for Mexico, so thus he needs banner before that time or else have to make other arrangements for it to be delivered here in Mexico) ( this is for Banner 1).  Hubby, as long as we get in time for our vacation on Jan 2, but note he leaves US Dec. 22, he will return to US on Jan 18th so he can send banner on to next person, unless there is a change in the TUG schedule and then we will Fedex it.

Thanks again....this is lots of fun and a great idea with the banner and it sure draws a lot of attention which hopefully gets a lot of newcomers.  

Have a nice X-Mas....


----------



## mecllap

Brian -- This is a great, fun idea -- are you thinking about an additional approach to this idea, so more people can be involved?  It's really fun set up as it is, but with the shipping time lags, and so forth, it's kind of limited.  I'm not angling for a year's membership, since I think the TUG fee is very reasonable.  I didn't read this thread in time to offer to take the banner on our upcoming trip to Grand Cayman, staying at two different TS (12/20-1/3), but it would be fun to include photos with it from there.  Would you have any interest in emailing me a pdf or jpeg of the "art" and I could perhaps make a smaller version of it for a few photos?  That defeats the purpose of having it signed by other Tuggers tho.  I'm happy to "advertise" for TUG -- I've found it very helpful and would like to have more folks using it.

Anyway, if taking one to Orlando (Marriott Royal Palms and Saratoga Springs) in June (5-20) would work out, please add me to your list for that time.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

i dont mind posting up the artwork...its nothing terribly complex...let me go dig it up.

(edit also need to add BDs trips)


----------



## TUGBrian

Black Diamond said:


> TUG Brian:
> :whoopie: Black Diamond is asking for the banner for the following weeks of TS vacations:
> 
> Bon Temps-- New Orleans, LA 3/27 to 4/3 2009
> -For a Church Mission Trip to do clean up and rebuilding NOLA since Katrina and Ike
> 
> Eagle Village--Tamiment, PA 6/20 to 6/27/2009
> and
> Land of Canaan Resort--Davis, WV 6/27 to 7/4/2009
> 
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to get the TUG Banner into another TS as I travel and relax during my school breaks!!




added these dates for you!


----------



## clsmit

I didn't have my laptop with me so communicating with pammex was only when I could get to the (pay) PCs in the business center at Sheraton Vistana Villages. Sorry Pam! As you know from my PM I got the banner just fine. It had a lovely time in Orlando and will be on its way to Southern California very soon!


----------



## pammex

no problem, was just concerned as things can go astray in Mexico as they say and wanted to be sure you had it...and it was not lost at resort or such...

happy to hear you had a great time in Orlando!!!


----------



## rsnash

We have two upcoming trips that one banner or the other might like to come along on...

We just planned a trip (short notice) to Freeport (Ocean Reef Resort) Bahamas, leaving on 12/19. Neither banner has been there, so they are both welcome to come along if you think the shipping will work out for the previous and next guardians. It might be a little tight on for Banner 1, but I could receive Banner 2 from and send it back to Victoria at her resort in CA. Let me know.

Also, May 16-20 staying at Atlantis (but not Harborside), then possibly moving on to a TS if I can find a last minute bonus rental or getaway cheaper than my current hotel res ($600 for 4 days) in Nassau.


----------



## clsmit

*Banner 2 in Orlando!*

Clsmit at Sheraton Vistana Villages, Orlando, FL! Love that warm sunshine!


----------



## Happytravels

*July 2009*

Going to Piney Shores Texas in July 2009.  Also going to Landmark, in Panama City in Sept.19 check in  then to (check in Sept 26, 2009) Holiday Beach Resort Soundside.  Could I be put on the list.


----------



## pammex

clsmit....beautiful pic....glad you had good vacation....I could even see my writing on the banner....take care!


----------



## jimf41

Going to St Thomas at Frenchman's Cove 6 FEB to 6 MAR 09. I'd like to participate.


----------



## TUGBrian

banner photo page updated with all the current pictures I have!


----------



## tomandrobin

Love looking at all the new pictures of where the banners have traveled!


----------



## clsmit

Brian -- Banner 2 has lost its instructions somewhere while traveling the world. Can you (or whomever created them) post what they are so that we can reprint and enclose as needed? Banner 2 still loves its pink Sharpie, though! Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

errr...instructions?

I dont think it ever had any (none that I made)...you just sign it...take a pic...and send it on to the next person! =)


----------



## geoand

TUGBrian said:


> banner photo page updated with all the current pictures I have!



Is this the page or is there another thread?


----------



## TUGBrian

I put up a static page that i keep updated with the pictures....here ya go

http://www.tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html


----------



## pammex

When I recieved banner there were no instructions but if you need specifics they are on page one, sign TUG name or you rname, resort you are at, date, and then send on to next person, but it is all written out on page 1, so you could copy that if you neded it.


----------



## clsmit

When I got Banner 2 in August for Harborside, there was a nice set of instructions about how to ship it and a reminder to sign it and take pictures. Someone must have added it along the way....and it got misplaced (maybe even by me!) between then and Thanksgiving. No big deal, but it was a nice thing to have in there. 

The banner is now enjoying the sunshine of Southern California!


----------



## TUGBrian

mecllap said:


> Brian -- This is a great, fun idea -- are you thinking about an additional approach to this idea, so more people can be involved?  It's really fun set up as it is, but with the shipping time lags, and so forth, it's kind of limited.  I'm not angling for a year's membership, since I think the TUG fee is very reasonable.  I didn't read this thread in time to offer to take the banner on our upcoming trip to Grand Cayman, staying at two different TS (12/20-1/3), but it would be fun to include photos with it from there.  Would you have any interest in emailing me a pdf or jpeg of the "art" and I could perhaps make a smaller version of it for a few photos?  That defeats the purpose of having it signed by other Tuggers tho.  I'm happy to "advertise" for TUG -- I've found it very helpful and would like to have more folks using it.
> 
> Anyway, if taking one to Orlando (Marriott Royal Palms and Saratoga Springs) in June (5-20) would work out, please add me to your list for that time.  Thanks.



here is the high resolution artwork that is exactly whats printed on the banner if you want to make your own poster for member pictures at the resort!

http://tug2.net/tugbanner/tuglogohighresolution.jpg

please note this is only available for use for member pictures at timeshare resorts!

Its also a very large file, so keep in mind when right clicking > save as.


----------



## TUGBrian

rsnash said:


> Also, May 16-20 staying at Atlantis (but not Harborside), then possibly moving on to a TS if I can find a last minute bonus rental or getaway cheaper than my current hotel res ($600 for 4 days) in Nassau.




added this to the list!


----------



## TUGBrian

Happytravels said:


> Going to Piney Shores Texas in July 2009.  Also going to Landmark, in Panama City in Sept.19 check in  then to (check in Sept 26, 2009) Holiday Beach Resort Soundside.  Could I be put on the list.




added your last two trips to banner 2, whats the date on your first trip?


----------



## TUGBrian

jimf41 said:


> Going to St Thomas at Frenchman's Cove 6 FEB to 6 MAR 09. I'd like to participate.



got it, although youll likely have to mail it back while on vacation since youll be there the entire month!


----------



## rsnash

Great Brian. I'm also going to Marriott Surf Club, Hilton Head Island, Sept 5-12, 2009, if you want to slot me in for then. Perhaps we'll need new banners by then?!


----------



## TUGBrian

someone let me know if the banners are getting full and ill have another one made when you ship it back to me.

i plan on hanging them up in the office =)


----------



## DaveNV

Brian, just an FYI:  I sent Banner 1 on to Black Diamond a couple of weeks ago.  He should have it, and be at Massanutten by now.

Dave


----------



## pammex

Hi Brian....just a note Banner 2 left mexico quite some time ago and already vactioned with clsmit.....

Black Diamond how is it looking, will the banner make it before Monday to Mass. to be brought to Mexico?  How is vacation going??


----------



## Happytravels

*Piney Shores Texas*



TUGBrian said:


> added your last two trips to banner 2, whats the date on your first trip?



Hello Brian,  sorry I forgot to give the exact dates for Piney shores in Texas, they are July 11, 2009 to July 18, 2009  Hopefully the whole family will be there (eight)oh I forgot one more one the way..will be here by then (the new grandson) and maybe some other TUGGERS from Texas can make it for the picture!!

Anyone interested in meeting there for the  TUG BANNER PICTURE???


----------



## Hophop4

Happytravels said:


> Going to Piney Shores Texas in July 2009.  Also going to Landmark, in Panama City in Sept.19 check in  then to (check in Sept 26, 2009) Holiday Beach Resort Soundside.  Could I be put on the list.





We will also be at Holiday Beach Resort - Soundside in Pensicola, FL on Sept 26th meeting up with Mr. & Mrs. Happytravels.


----------



## fnewman

Headed for Maui on Jan 29 so can take a banner if available.

Frank Newman


----------



## pammex

Well Banner one is in Mexico.....Thank you Black Diamond....arrived safe and sound to hubby due to you wonderful instructions....

Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## TUGBrian

rsnash said:


> Great Brian. I'm also going to Marriott Surf Club, Hilton Head Island, Sept 5-12, 2009, if you want to slot me in for then. Perhaps we'll need new banners by then?!



you are in, we shall see on the new banners!  they are easy to have made now though.


----------



## TUGBrian

Happytravels said:


> Hello Brian,  sorry I forgot to give the exact dates for Piney shores in Texas, they are July 11, 2009 to July 18, 2009  Hopefully the whole family will be there (eight)oh I forgot one more one the way..will be here by then (the new grandson) and maybe some other TUGGERS from Texas can make it for the picture!!
> 
> Anyone interested in meeting there for the  TUG BANNER PICTURE???



got it in!


----------



## TUGBrian

Hophop4 said:


> We will also be at Holiday Beach Resort - Soundside in Pensicola, FL on Sept 26th meeting up with Mr. & Mrs. Happytravels.



so you will just sign the banner with them?  thats awesome!


----------



## TUGBrian

fnewman said:


> Headed for Maui on Jan 29 so can take a banner if available.
> 
> Frank Newman



shucks frank, looks like 1/29 is a bit of a tight squeeze there in january.  banner 2 is already taken....and jimf41 needs it on 2/6 and he is leaving the country for his trip (id hate to know what shipping is from hawaii to usvi!)

perhaps your next trip?


----------



## Aussiedog

*Phony Banner in Front of Phony Timeshare Resort!!*






Always do your due diligence, even if it means traveling to Antarctica!  Found out that this place was destroyed by a volcanic eruption years ago.  Glad I pulled my EBay bid! :hysterical: 

Brian - it's OK to remove my bogus banner shot from this thread   

Ann


----------



## TUGBrian

ok thats just way cool! Im going to add it to the regular page on my next update!

WAYYYY TOO COLD FOR ME!


----------



## pammex

jimf41........I believe banner follows from me to you........so please PM me your mailing info.  The banner will leave mexico jan 18 and hubby will mail from states to you...thanks....


----------



## TUGBrian

Banner photo page updated with 2 new shots!

now onto the list updating!  wheee

please email me if your picture is NOT on the banner page so I can add it!


----------



## pammex

jimf41, watch for banner.....hubby should have mailed today or latest tomorrow.

I'll get my pics of banner up as soon as possible.....great vacations to all.


----------



## TUGBrian

also, would whoever gets the banner and notices that the front is getting full of names (ie its getting more difficult to find a place to sign it) please send me an email and let me know, id like to have the banner back and submit a new blank one to continue on in its place!


----------



## pammex

Brian...I would say the most recent banner I had was getting a bit full...kind of depends how full you want them though.....I would say maybe a few more trips with that one and a new one would work....

I know you just want to hang one in yur office.....LOL....


----------



## TOCB

The structure of TS maintenance fees maybe illegal. They are certainly onerous for owners and we have no input or control over how high they can go. This amounts to taxation without representation. A TS project should never be funded strictly from maintenance fees by owners. To be legimate, the project should be required to market a portion of the rooms to the general public to prevent owners from being burdened with ever increasing fees. It is time congress addressed this issue. We must form a protest group to ask congress to examine the operations of TS's.


----------



## TUGBrian

not really sure what that has to do with this thread there friend!  perhaps you meant to post in a different one?


----------



## pammex

The TUG Banner #1 had a great time this January....it traveled to 2 resorts in Puerto Vallarta and made it's rounds all over them, on the beach, by the pool, sunning by the Koi ponds, etc.  It also took a walk by a resort in pre-construction....It sure prompted a lot of questions and did a lot of advertising...it and we had a great time with it..LOL...pics to follow....first up the preconstruction resort, Belair...


----------



## pammex

Next up...Club Velas Vallarta in Puerto Vallarta...


----------



## pammex




----------



## pammex

Now Casa Velas in Puerto Vallarta...


----------



## pammex




----------



## pammex

And a few more from Casa Velas....the total dates were from Jan 2-13, 2009, of the 3 places...did not put Belair on banner since you cannot stay there...


----------



## pammex

and just a few more....the banner was very busy at Casa Velas, & Club Velas in Puerto Vallarta Mexico...
















Now the Banner 1 has left mexico and is off on another excursion....what fun...


----------



## TUGBrian

fantastic pics, I have to admit I got a chuckle out of the belaire ones!


----------



## pammex

Thanks Brian....I thought a few people might get a chuckle which was my plan...so it worked.......do I get a prize???  ....Only kidding..... ( was kind of nerve racking doing that one ) 

We had such fun with the banner and all the questions....we just let it lay out with us for all to see and inquire....by end of vacation though we were glad to send the "baby" banner to another person....I was tired of watching it...LOL....


----------



## Karen G

Great photos, Pam!  That's so cool that you got pictures at Belaire!!


----------



## pammex

Thanks KarenG, thought that might be different!!!!  We did have a great time with banner..this is such a cool idea!!!  I hope TUGBrian puts up a pic of a banner hanging in his office when that occurs!!!  Take care!!!


----------



## mas

TUG Banner2 from Orlando (Royal Palms)











(Sorry for the less than tropical jeans outfit, but a cold front came through on Thursday and dropped the temps into the upper 50's/low 60's -- at least the sun was shining    Heading to Ft. Lauderdale tomorrow--should be warmer there?  More pics to follow. )


----------



## pammex

Great pics mas...have fun in Ft Laud.  looking forward to more pics....enjoy!!!


----------



## mas

Here are a couple of pics from Key West:






My BIL in front of the pool at Hyatt's Beach House (He's the better looking of the two of us  )






Yours Truly in front of HBH


----------



## mas

And one of me again at Marriott's Beach Place:






(That's the absolute most I want to see of my mug in public again -- sorry folks!)


----------



## TUGBrian

great pix, looks like i have some updating to do!


----------



## pammex

Great pics mas.....I have been waiting to see them..thanks for sharing...

TugBrian....LOL...yup you do have some updating to do, but we know you are busy....I think the banner is moving faster than you can keep up...LOL.  

Sure was a great idea but maybe a lot of work for you but we appreciate it....


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Woo Hooo!!!*

Banner 1 Current status - With jimf41! next up Timeshare Von!  (March 21-28, 2009 at Wyndham Flagstaff)

Brian, can we take it (and photograph with it) to the Grand Canyon and Sedona even though we aren't T/Sing at those places??


----------



## TUGBrian

you are welcome to take a shot of it wherever you feel would make a good picture!  its not required to be at the resort itself if you dont want to!


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> you are welcome to take a shot of it wherever you feel would make a good picture!  its not required to be at the resort itself if you dont want to!




Great - we're looking forward to doing something creative


----------



## Aussiedog

Can someone bump up the schedule to see what times, if any, are still available this year?  I am on my way to Worldmark West Yellowstone in September.

Ann


----------



## TUGBrian

not sure what you mean Ann, the schedule is in the first post, afaik there arent any missing "slots" that i havent filled in yet.  usually when I post up ive edited the schedule.  (someone let me know if thats not the case though and ive missed someone)


----------



## Karen G

We'll be in Cabo at the Pueblo Bonito Rose Aug. 10-17 if you want to put me down for those dates.
Karen G


----------



## Aussiedog

TUGBrian said:


> not sure what you mean Ann, the schedule is in the first post, afaik there arent any missing "slots" that i havent filled in yet.  usually when I post up ive edited the schedule.  (someone let me know if thats not the case though and ive missed someone)



thanks!  my bad - I never start reading a multi-page thread on the first page so I did not see it.

Ann


----------



## Aussiedog

Looks like Banner 2 has availability the week of Sept 5, 2009.  If that is still true I can take that one to West Yellowstone and then pass it on by the 12th.

Ann


----------



## w_buckley@netzero.net

*TUG Banner*

Brian,
 I will be going to Grand Cayman Apr 11 - 18 2009 and would like a TUG banner for the trip if possible? There may be one catch, I would like to take a photo of the banner on one of our many dives during the week and am not sure that one already signed would hold up to the salt water? Would you have a "virgin" one to send?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## TUGBrian

well that would certainly make for a interesting photo!  the banners are signed with a sharpie, ill contact hans and see if i can get a new banner made by then.


----------



## pattic777

*The Shearwater, 3/6-3/27*

We'll be at the Shearwater for 3/6-3/27.  If it could be mailed to us there and then we mail it onwards, that would work for us.

Patti


----------



## ptprism

*Please put us on the list for all of these!*

I think this is a super idea! Please put us on the list for the following:

Wyndham Nashville  6/20/09

Villas de Santa Fe   8/28/09

HGVC Seaorld International Orlando  10/3/09

Galway Bay Cottages, Ireland  8/1/10   

Peter/ptprism


----------



## TUGBrian

ill update the schedule this week to include those ive recieved here (and the ones via email!)


----------



## clsmit

Looks like a bunch of us will be at the Westin Lagunamar in Cancun for the week after Easter (April 11-18 or so) -- put me down for that week. I'm hoping for some group pictures!


----------



## robertk1

I will be at Wyndham Vacation Resorts at Glacier Canyon on Apr 14-16
and
Silverleaf Fox River July 5-7
and 
Worldmark Galena July 8-10

Are any of these dates available?


----------



## TUGBrian

Karen G said:


> We'll be in Cabo at the Pueblo Bonito Rose Aug. 10-17 if you want to put me down for those dates.
> Karen G



got you down for banner 1.


----------



## TUGBrian

Aussiedog said:


> Looks like Banner 2 has availability the week of Sept 5, 2009.  If that is still true I can take that one to West Yellowstone and then pass it on by the 12th.
> 
> Ann



got you down for banner 2


----------



## TUGBrian

w_buckley@netzero.net said:


> Brian,
> I will be going to Grand Cayman Apr 11 - 18 2009 and would like a TUG banner for the trip if possible? There may be one catch, I would like to take a photo of the banner on one of our many dives during the week and am not sure that one already signed would hold up to the salt water? Would you have a "virgin" one to send?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill



got you down for banner 1


----------



## TUGBrian

pattic777 said:


> We'll be at the Shearwater for 3/6-3/27.  If it could be mailed to us there and then we mail it onwards, that would work for us.
> 
> Patti



if jimf41 hasnt shipped it yet, we may be able to send it to you then you can send it off to timeshare von.

if he has already shipped it, we will have to get your next trip!


----------



## TUGBrian

ptprism said:


> I think this is a super idea! Please put us on the list for the following:
> 
> Wyndham Nashville  6/20/09



sorry, looks like a full shcedule for 6/09 already.



> Villas de Santa Fe   8/28/09



this is available and you are down for banner 2.



> HGVC Seaorld International Orlando  10/3/09



got ya down for banner 1



> Galway Bay Cottages, Ireland  8/1/10
> 
> Peter/ptprism



thats quite a ways off, let me try adding that next year =)


----------



## TUGBrian

clsmit said:


> Looks like a bunch of us will be at the Westin Lagunamar in Cancun for the week after Easter (April 11-18 or so) -- put me down for that week. I'm hoping for some group pictures!



got you down for banner 2!


----------



## TUGBrian

robertk1 said:


> I will be at Wyndham Vacation Resorts at Glacier Canyon on Apr 14-16



got you down for banner 1



> and
> Silverleaf Fox River July 5-7
> 
> 
> and
> Worldmark Galena July 8-10
> 
> Are any of these dates available?



have you down for banner 2 for these.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok whew, that was quite a few reservations!

now onto the pictures!


----------



## Karen G

I notice that Joy 1rn has the banner right before I'm scheduled to get it.

45. Joy1rn - polo towers / vegas - 5/30/09
45. Karen G - yellowstone 6/12/2009

Since she'll be in Las Vegas with it, she can contact me and I'll pick it up from her since I live here.


----------



## SusieQ927

I will be at HHV Lagoon Tower on 11/1/09
It will be our first Timeshare stay
We'd be happy to take the banner!


----------



## robertk1

TUGBrian said:


> got you down for banner 1
> 
> 
> 
> have you down for banner 2 for these.




Hi
This is our first time handling the banners ... As I understand it, they will arrive and I should post pictures of the banner at the listed resorts.


Will instructions be included in the package? 
Where do I forward the banner after I am finished taking pictures?  TUG or the nest person in line?
Who do I send my mailing address to receive the banners?
Where do I post pictures? On a banner page or on the resort pictures page?

Thanks ---


----------



## TUGBrian

1. there arent any real instructions, you recieve the banner...sign it appropriately, take a pic of your choosing with the banner in it...then mail it off to the next person!

2. you send it to the next person on the list.

3. you can PM the next person on the list for their mailing address.

4. you can send the pictures to tug@tug2.net and ill post them for you if you want.


----------



## TUGBrian

w_buckley@netzero.net said:


> Brian,
> I will be going to Grand Cayman Apr 11 - 18 2009 and would like a TUG banner for the trip if possible? There may be one catch, I would like to take a photo of the banner on one of our many dives during the week and am not sure that one already signed would hold up to the salt water? Would you have a "virgin" one to send?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill



ok I have a brand new banner for this, we can just swap out the old one and whoever has it before you can mail it back to me (ill pm them) and ill mail you this one prior to you leaving for the caymans.


----------



## Aussiedog

*wrong week*



TUGBrian said:


> got you down for banner 2



Hey Brian - my West Yellowstone trip starts September 5 but you put me in an October slot. 

Ann


----------



## susieq

We'll be at our Home Resort in Jamestown ~ The Bay Voyage ~ Aug.28 - Sept.4 of this year, would love to take the banner again!!


----------



## TUGBrian

Banner page is updated with all current photos!


----------



## SusieQ927

I'll be at HHV Lagoon tower 11/1-8/09
I'd be happy to take the banner

Susie Q


----------



## Timeshare Von

One of the banners has arrived safely here in Milwaukee and is ready for its trip to Flagstaff, Sedona and the Grand Canyon!


----------



## susieq

CAN I COME??    

I'M GREEN WITH ENVY!!​

Have a great trip!!


----------



## carolbol

We will be at the villas at Polo Tower, las vegas  check in  5/29/2009
We will then be at Marriott Canyon Villas, Phoenix Arizona check in 6/7/2009

Will be glad to participate


----------



## carolbol

We will be at the Villas at polo towers, las vegas check in 5/29/2009
Then we will be at the Marriott Canon villas, Phoenix, Arizona starts 6/7/2009

We will be glad to participate if you can fit us in.


----------



## tomandrobin

I have an upcoming trip to Disney Boardway Resort, check-in May 1st. I also have a Disney Beach Club Resort, check-in October 3rd. Disney Saratoga Springs Resort, check-in December 27th. I have a Harborside trip, check-in August 1st, but I think that has already been done.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> 30. JimF41 - Frenchmans Cove / Virgin islands - 2/6/2009 has banner
> 30.5 - if you havent shipped this yet, please let me know..we can fit one in between here.  ill send you a pm.
> 31. Timeshare Von - Wyndham Flagstaff / AZ  3/21/09
> 32. W_Buckley@Netzero.net - Grand Cayman - 4/1/09



Banner 1 is with me and ready to go to Arizona this weekend.

W_Buckley PM me with your mailing address and it will be on it's way to you on Saturday 3/28/09.

Von


----------



## pammex

Banner two is on its way to Black Diamond, it was sent today from US by hubby!  

When we recieved it the magenta or pink marker was not in the envelope.......so some have signed I noted in black etc.  I had a similar color marker here so I used that but another marker will be required.  

I'll get my pics up as soon as I get caught up.....happy vacations to all!!


----------



## TUGBrian

Aussiedog said:


> Hey Brian - my West Yellowstone trip starts September 5 but you put me in an October slot.
> 
> Ann



updated for you


----------



## TUGBrian

SusieQ927 said:


> I will be at HHV Lagoon Tower on 11/1/09
> It will be our first Timeshare stay
> We'd be happy to take the banner!



got you down!


----------



## TUGBrian

wbuckley, please send me your shipping info, I have a fresh new banner 1 for you.

von please ship banner to the next person on the list.  We will slide this new banner in the rotation after wbuckley finishes with it, and banner 1 can come back to me.


----------



## thinze3

Brian,
We'll be at Ko Olina on 07/04-07/10 and Westin Ka'anapali on 07/10-07/17 if you think we could squeeze in the banner. I could overnight it on the 11th to happytravels who sho get it by the 12th or 13th.

Let me know.


----------



## pammex

TUG Banner travels in Mexico at Vallarta Palace Nuevo Vallarta.....


----------



## pammex

Feb 28-March 7, 2009 Vallarta Palace Tug Banner.....the banner spent a lot of time in Vallarta Palace lobby drawing questions and attention


----------



## pammex

A lot of time in lobby with TUG Banner at Vallarta Palace Nuevo Vallarta...


----------



## pammex

The lobby at Vallarta Palace in NV Mexico was a great gathering place for chatting.......here the TUG Banner stayed on coffee table for hours...


----------



## pammex

The banner also spent some time on our balcony in room 3048 at Vallarta Palace NV MX......


----------



## pammex

And so ends the banner travels at Vallarta Palace Nuevo Vallarta Mexico...











Now the banner moved onto Puerto Vallarta, Mexico..more on that manana....


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> wbuckley, please send me your shipping info, I have a fresh new banner 1 for you.
> 
> von please ship banner to the next person on the list.  We will slide this new banner in the rotation after wbuckley finishes with it, and banner 1 can come back to me.



WOW - good thing that RobertK PMed me or the banner I have would have gone on to W_Buckely.

I've communicated with Robert . . . and it will be off to him later in the week.

Thanks,
Von


----------



## Timeshare Von

*(Timeshare)Von & David*

During our Wyndham Flagstaff vacation (3/21-3/28 2009):





. . . which included a trip to the Grand Canyon:


----------



## pammex

The TUG Banner at Marina De Oro Puerto Vallarta Mexico......Picture at timeshare sales area...............





In lobby at Crown Paradise Resort partner of Marina De Oro PV MX in fron of mural.......


----------



## pammex

Awnsering questions from those passing by regarding TUG Banner....


----------



## pammex

At entrance to partner resort Crown Paradise PV MX...on welcome ship...


----------



## pammex

A group of Spring breakers agree to participate in photos of TUG Banner on beach at marina De Oro Puerto Vallarta Mexico


----------



## pammex

So thus ends another trip of the TUG Banner at Marina De Oro & Crown Paradise Resort ( Marina de Oro is the timeshare division, whereas Crown Paradise is where the food and drinks can be obtained thru All Inclusive, connecting resort)  Puerto Vallarta Mexico


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Banner One is on the Move!*

31. Timeshare Von - Wyndham Flagstaff / AZ 3/21/09 has banner
33. Robertk1 - Wyndham Glacier Canyon - 4/14/09

Robert the banner was stuck in the mail (USPS Priority) yesterday from here in Flagstaff.


----------



## TUGBrian

wow, think we have a new leader for most people in the picture!


----------



## Makai Guy

TUGBrian said:


> wow, think we have a new leader for most people in the picture!


... and the most exposed skin!  It could get really interesting if THIS trend catches on!  :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

wanna pick me up on your way to mexico?  =D


----------



## pammex

Ever try explaining to a group of spring breakers that you need their help for a contest.....well....took awhile as most were let us just say a bit intoxicated....Had to explain all about TUG, tell them where banner has been, prove it via the signings, all the while my DH is watching and laughing his butt off.....anyway get this one of the young men finally said oh give the old lady ( 50....old lady....) a break and let's do it....I had turned 50, just a few weeks before and already an OLD LADY!!!  I sure hope in the end I win something.....seems I am taking more TUG pics than vacation pics LOL.  

Wait until you see my July one.....I have something up my sleeve in Mexico LOL....I think it is a definate winner, but who am I but an OLD lady!

Brian....come on down to Mexico...you can tag along with us!!!  The Old folks!


----------



## clsmit

*Banner 2 going back to Mexico!*

20. Black Diamond - Bon Temps / New Orleans - 3/27/09 
21. Clsmit - Westin Lagunamar / Cancun - 4/11/09 *Has Banner*

It will be on the east coast this time -- we'll see what adventures it will have before going back with Pammex!


----------



## pammex

clsmit said:


> 20. Black Diamond - Bon Temps / New Orleans - 3/27/09
> 21. Clsmit - Westin Lagunamar / Cancun - 4/11/09 *Has Banner*
> 
> It will be on the east coast this time -- we'll see what adventures it will have before going back with Pammex!



Oh so happy to see a post on here other than mine LOL.  

Hey clsmit, have a great time on East Coast with the banner, hope it has fun, and you guys too!  Cancun...oh boy....the banner could really be in for some fun!!!  Enjoy!!!!

Hubby will watch for banner when you return....it is going to Acapulco and then Ixtapa on the west coast after you!!!!    It is first time to Acapulco for us and I think the banner too!!!  

Happy vacation...hope you are packed!


----------



## taffy19

pammex said:


> Ever try explaining to a group of spring breakers that you need their help for a contest.....well....took awhile as most were let us just say a bit intoxicated....Had to explain all about TUG, tell them where banner has been, prove it via the signings, all the while my DH is watching and laughing his butt off.....anyway get this one of the young men finally said oh give the old lady ( 50....old lady....) a break and let's do it....I had turned 50, just a few weeks before and already an OLD LADY!!! I sure hope in the end I win something.....seems I am taking more TUG pics than vacation pics LOL.
> 
> Wait until you see my July one.....I have something up my sleeve in Mexico LOL....I think it is a definate winner, but who am I but an OLD lady!
> 
> Brian....come on down to Mexico...you can tag along with us!!! The Old folks!


Pam, you are a hoot and I enjoy seeing your pictures of the banners and the one with the lot of skin (young people) too.  They are a sport and so are you. The banner is a great idea because people will want to know what TUG is all about.  Now, I am curious what your July surprise will be all about but we will know soon enough.


----------



## pammex

iconnections said:


> Pam, you are a hoot and I enjoy seeing your pictures of the banners and the one with the lot of skin (young people) too.  They are a sport and so are you. The banner is a great idea because people will want to know what TUG is all about.  Now, I am curious what your July surprise will be all about but we will know soon enough.



Thanks iconnections...I really had to beg to get those spring breakers to help the "old lady" me out....it was the least they could do after keeping me up every night LOL.  They were good to do it for me though....I never thought of the "skin" issue, I better be careful LOL.  

I take the banner with me the whole vacation, and we take way too many pics and yes it draws a lot of questions of which I am happy to answer.  

My July surprise should have been done last vacation, had banner with me and well forgot to utilize, so I have an idea for JULY, that should already been done....I blamed hubby for not reminding me LOL.  Let me just say it should be an interesting surprise, with many different skins!!!


----------



## Timeshare Von

Brian if you want to sign me up for the "new" banner #1 for Nashville, TN 12/25-1/1, we'd be happy to take it again


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> ********************************************
> Banner 1 Current status - With Timeshare Von! Next up Robertk1




Actually it has moved on to RobertK


----------



## Numismatist

FUN!
Will be going to St. Thomas, USVI @ Frenchman's Cove July 9th.:whoopie: :whoopie: 

Would love to take the banner, maybe a picture at Magen's Bay?


----------



## w_buckley@netzero.net

*New Banner #1 in Grand Cayman*

Here is new banner #1 on Princess Penny Pinnacle on the North Wall in Grand Cayman, there will be more of these photos to come....


----------



## TUGBrian

what a great shot!


----------



## pammex

Cool pic....I dove once...never again....kudos to you for taking the banner along...


----------



## w_buckley@netzero.net

On Main Street Reef, North Wall Grand Cayman!!!


----------



## robertk1

We had the honor of being caretakers of the banner Apr 14-17, 2009. Here are a couple of pictures we took:


----------



## w_buckley@netzero.net

TUG on Eagle Ray Pass in Grand Cayman


----------



## pammex

More great pics....I love this banner!  Fantastic idea to get the word out about TUG!


----------



## clsmit

*Westin Lagunamar, Cancun Swim Up Bar!*


----------



## pammex

clsmit....Great pic and looks like you are having fun..........can you order me a Paloma with Don Julio Reposada, light on the salt at that swim up bar there.....enjoy your vacation!


----------



## w_buckley@netzero.net

*The TUG banner was with us in Grand Cayman for my 40th as well*

In the living room when I woke in the morning!!!!!


----------



## w_buckley@netzero.net

*New Banner 1*

At the fountain in Georgetown, GC


----------



## w_buckley@netzero.net

*More Grand Cayman*

TUG at the welcome sign


----------



## w_buckley@netzero.net

*Blue Iguanas!!!*

TUG with the Iguana statue in Georgetown


----------



## w_buckley@netzero.net

*New Banner 1 on its way home today*

I will be home tonight, and will be posting more pictures from the trip


----------



## TUGBrian

carolbol said:


> We will be at the villas at Polo Tower, las vegas  check in  5/29/2009
> We will then be at Marriott Canyon Villas, Phoenix Arizona check in 6/7/2009
> 
> Will be glad to participate



Have you down for both of your trips keeping banner 2 the whole time.


----------



## TUGBrian

tomandrobin said:


> I have an upcoming trip to Disney Boardway Resort, check-in May 1st. I also have a Disney Beach Club Resort, check-in October 3rd. Disney Saratoga Springs Resort, check-in December 27th. I have a Harborside trip, check-in August 1st, but I think that has already been done.



Got your last two trips in with Banner 1


----------



## TUGBrian

thinze3 said:


> Brian,
> We'll be at Ko Olina on 07/04-07/10 and Westin Ka'anapali on 07/10-07/17 if you think we could squeeze in the banner. I could overnight it on the 11th to happytravels who sho get it by the 12th or 13th.
> 
> Let me know.



Ive put you in the slot, please coordinate with the person before you and after you to ensure its both cost effective, and possible to get the banner to you inbetween them!


----------



## TUGBrian

Timeshare Von said:


> Brian if you want to sign me up for the "new" banner #1 for Nashville, TN 12/25-1/1, we'd be happy to take it again



got ya down for banner 2 for that trip!


----------



## TUGBrian

Numismatist said:


> FUN!
> Will be going to St. Thomas, USVI @ Frenchman's Cove July 9th.:whoopie: :whoopie:
> 
> Would love to take the banner, maybe a picture at Magen's Bay?



Sorry Numismatist, both banners are spoken for in that time slot, when is your next trip!


----------



## TUGBrian

Schedule is updated as of today.

ill do the pictures next.


----------



## TUGBrian

some great pics, main banner photo page updated!

http://www.tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html


----------



## ricoba

Brian, 

I had totally forgotten about the banner! 

I can't seem to find the schedule, but we will be at Hilton Hawaiian Village, June 30 - July 10, 2009, if it is available for those dates.


----------



## clsmit

Banner on its way from clsmit to pammex! Should arrive today or tomorrow!


----------



## TUGBrian

ricoba said:


> Brian,
> 
> I had totally forgotten about the banner!
> 
> I can't seem to find the schedule, but we will be at Hilton Hawaiian Village, June 30 - July 10, 2009, if it is available for those dates.



schedule is on the very first post of this thread, ill update the list later this week if there is an available slot.  (mondays are busy =) )


----------



## carolbol

*mailing problem*

Brian,
I SENT A PM TO YOU ON 4/27.  Pannex was to mail it to me before 5/29 but there may be a problem.  can you help?  thanks.    carol


----------



## GrayFal

How about Bluebeard's BeachClub STT 1/16/10?


----------



## TUGBrian

ill look into the schedule for you this week.


----------



## pammex

The banner is in Mass. It id not make it to Mx with hubby....medical emergency....Brain and others please read my post/thread titled Cancelling vacations not due to flu!  Under Tug Lounge..I think......

We can get banner to someone before end of May I am pretty positive, earlier if needed as well I think......please advise...


----------



## clsmit

I'm sorry the banner didn't get to you in time!  I really hope you are back to your travels again soon!


----------



## TUGBrian

Hopefully the next person in line has contacted you regarding shipping...very sad news pam


----------



## pammex

clsmit said:


> I'm sorry the banner didn't get to you in time!  I really hope you are back to your travels again soon!



was not your fault d/t the circumstances he came early and in a rush......he, hubby back in states now and will be overnighting banner to carolbob on tuesday.........

my vacations have been cancelled for a while cry...................................

just cancelled the july ones so there is a two week opening for the banner brian......

i will be recovering in my home until june 2 when i start chemo......

will be looking forward to seeing everyone's vacation pics...


----------



## GrayFal

pammex said:


> was not your fault d/t the circumstances he came early and in a rush......he, hubby back in states now and will be overnighting banner to carolbob on tuesday.........
> 
> my vacations have been cancelled for a while cry...................................
> 
> just cancelled the july ones so there is a two week opening for the banner brian......
> 
> i will be recovering in my home until june 2 when i start chemo......
> 
> will be looking forward to seeing everyone's vacation pics...


I have been thinking of you - and praying for a positive outcome


----------



## pammex

thanks to all .....the banner arrived to carolbob.......savor those vacations folks........i know i am savoring my memories till i can travel again......shucks i had such plans for the banner for july.....oh well another time....manana


----------



## rsnash

*Banner at The Cove, Atlantis, May 19, 2009*






Here I am on the balcony of our room at The Cove, Atlantis. I think this is Banner #3, since it is so new and shiny! Even though we weren't staying at Harborside or another TS, I'm glad I was able to bring you this beautiful view (and my sunburned face). 






For those wondering why I didn't do a trip report of our vacation to Atlantis and Nassau, well, it's because I didn't feel there was anything new to add. We actually didn't love Atlantis, didn't take pictures around the resort, or the food the way we usually do. Then we were supposed to move on to the Orange Beach Hill Inn. We did, but only for one day, because the weather forecasts were showing rain rain rain for the rest of the week, so we went home a couple days early. Fortuitous, because I had a major sciatica attack two days after we got home. I would have been in agony on the plane if we had stayed the whole trip. Oh well. They can't all be fabulous. 

For those who've never read my trip reports, they can be found by searching for the term "Trip Report" with my user id, rsnash as the poster. I tried creating a link to insert here, but it didn't seem to retain the search results.


----------



## rsnash

I just caught up looking at everyone else's banner pics. I thought my pic of it sunbathing in Puerto Rico was pretty cool, but the one where W_buckley takes it scuba diving is a real winner in my book!


----------



## Karen G

*Update on location of banner 1*

I have the banner in my possession having picked it up at Polo Towers in Las Vegas.  It will be on its way to Yellowstone next week and then I'll send it on to BlackDiamond.

I think it's cool that this very banner has been underwater in the Bahamas!

Karen G


----------



## pammex

I have looked at the recent banner pics and can't wait to see upcoming ones....I am living my vacations thru you all now......keep those pics coming and keep the banner moving..I so miss my time with it.....hugs..and happy vacations to you all!


----------



## TUGBrian

updated banner status


----------



## TUGBrian

GrayFal said:


> How about Bluebeard's BeachClub STT 1/16/10?



you are down for banner 1


----------



## Bill4728

We'll be in SoCal at Newport Beach both Sept 18th and Nov 6th. I'd be happy to travel with the banner.


----------



## avelox

*Key West For Fantasy Fest*

I can get the Banner into the parade on Saturday Night. I'll ask the "Fat Lady" to sing with it! Or maybe a photo of the Banner at the Toga Party?
Let me know.
We depart on Friday, October 23rd. Will need to have it delivered on or before the 20th.
Return date is scheduled for November 6th. But we will have been in Key West for about 10 days by then so , so, so..... well, who knows? 
Maybe the State Department will let me into Cuba by then. 
 





Bill4728 said:


> We'll be in SoCal at Newport Beach both Sept 18th and Nov 6th. I'd be happy to travel with the banner.


----------



## Karen G

TUGBrian said:


> 1. you must sign the banner with your name (or tug login), put the location/resort you are at...and put a date on it(ill send a sharpie in the box).
> 
> 2. you must take a photo of the banner at some location in or around the resort.  I will leave the photo "background" up to you....be it the resort logo...a beautiful sunset on the beach....or a shot with a "timeshare billboard" in the background =)


Oops! I violated the rules with my recent photos. We didn't take the photos at the resort where we stayed but took it by the Yellowstone sign and a Jackson Hole, WY, location. Sorry about that--I promise to do better next time. 
Karen G


----------



## Timeshare Von

Karen G said:


> Oops! I violated the rules with my recent photos. We didn't take the photos at the resort where we stayed but took it by the Yellowstone sign and a Jackson Hole, WY, location. Sorry about that--I promise to do better next time.
> Karen G



I appreciate the reminder though . . . as we may have messed up next week by taking it down into the French Quarter.  I'll be sure we get something in or around our T/S first


----------



## clsmit

*clsmit and cvelasco with our DH's*





(Carol and Carol!) 
We are with the "stealth banner" (aka a business card I created with the TUG logo) at Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, Hawaii. (I was telling the photographer to hold down the button on the camera when he took it. It was raining and windy, so another pic was not really going to happen!  )


----------



## TUGBrian

Bill4728 said:


> We'll be in SoCal at Newport Beach both Sept 18th and Nov 6th. I'd be happy to travel with the banner.



put you down for 9/18!


----------



## TUGBrian

avelox said:


> I can get the Banner into the parade on Saturday Night. I'll ask the "Fat Lady" to sing with it! Or maybe a photo of the Banner at the Toga Party?
> Let me know.
> We depart on Friday, October 23rd. Will need to have it delivered on or before the 20th.
> Return date is scheduled for November 6th. But we will have been in Key West for about 10 days by then so , so, so..... well, who knows?
> Maybe the State Department will let me into Cuba by then.



You can have banner 1 on that date easily, but you will need to ship it to susieq927 while you are there in key west if you get it from ptprism.  if thats ok with you, you are more than welcome!


----------



## TUGBrian

banner schedule updated, will do pics this week also


----------



## tomandrobin

Westin St John


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Banner #2 Update*

It arrived safely here in Milwaukee and is ready for the heat of New Orleans.  Today in Milwaukee 90+ . . . forecast in New Orleans mid-90's!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

all photos uploaded and updated to the main banner page!  up to 52 vacations shared with us by some amazing tuggers!

This is fantastic!

http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html

this also completes any emails/pms/notes I have recieved for both the schedule, and pictures to upload!

so if you dont see yourself on the list for the banner, or dont see your picture..please email me!  tug@tug2.net


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Timeshare Von & David - New Orleans*

At Wyndham's La Belle Maison


----------



## mas

Brian:

The Cruising Tuggers are organizing a Mediterranean cruise in Jun 2010.  I already have my cabin booked and have a request in for Marriott's Marbella or Andaluza resorts the week before (June 6th, 2010).  

It looks like nothing is booked for those two weeks (June 6th and 13th).  I would like to take one of the banner along if that's possible.


----------



## TUGBrian

if nothing is booked, its yours!


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Status Update on Banner 2 (TImeshareVon to RobertK1)*

Well well well . . . I just learned today that the banner would not make its way to RobertK1 before his trip.  Unfortunately, it was mishandled out of New Orleans and returned to sender here in Milwaukee.  My local postman went ahead and cleared it and sent it on its way from here, but that wasn't until Tuesday (7/7).

This particular transfer from me to RobertK1 was very tight and included a holiday weekend.  I took our photo on Monday 6/29 and sent the banner on its way Tuesday via USPS priority mail.  It should have made it to RobertK1 by that Friday (7/3) but alas, the USPS screwed up in New Orleans causing the missing connection.

Sorry folks


----------



## Karen G

*Two requests for the TUG Banner 2010 schedule*

May I take the banner on these two trips?

January 10, 2010 - Coronado Beach Resort, San Diego

February 27, 2010 - Manhattan Club, New York City


----------



## avelox

*OK With Me!*

OK With Me!
Happy Summer to all!
 



TUGBrian said:


> You can have banner 1 on that date easily, but you will need to ship it to susieq927 while you are there in key west if you get it from ptprism.  if thats ok with you, you are more than welcome!


----------



## thinze3

*Three Tuggers - one banner!*

Tug Banner at Marriott's KoOlina. NJDave far left, Zac495 center and Thinze3 behind banner.





Yours truly at KoOlina entrance.


----------



## Happytravels

*From Conroe, Texas*





Will be sending it to the next person today...


----------



## TUGBrian

mas said:


> Brian:
> 
> The Cruising Tuggers are organizing a Mediterranean cruise in Jun 2010.  I already have my cabin booked and have a request in for Marriott's Marbella or Andaluza resorts the week before (June 6th, 2010).
> 
> It looks like nothing is booked for those two weeks (June 6th and 13th).  I would like to take one of the banner along if that's possible.



this is confirmed for banner 1.


----------



## TUGBrian

Karen G said:


> May I take the banner on these two trips?
> 
> January 10, 2010 - Coronado Beach Resort, San Diego



this may or may not work, i put you down as an alternate for banner 2 just in case the shipping wont work for MAS going to panama.  I find it highly unlikely that he will be able to ship it to you in time if he gets it in panama.




> February 27, 2010 - Manhattan Club, New York City



this however, is confirmed for you.


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like I have 7 pictures to upload as well from all of you!

sorry for the delay, it will get posted!


----------



## Black Diamond

*TUG Banner weeks for Black Diamond*

Black Diamond wants TUG banner for 2 weeks as listed below:


12/18/2009 12/25/2009 @ Wyndham Bay Club II, Destin, FL


03/27/2010 to  04/03/2010 @ Wyndham Flagstaff, AZ

Thanks!!!

Black Diamond


----------



## TUGBrian

Banner photos are updated, 7 new photos added!!

http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> 50. TimeshareVon - Nashville TN - 12/25/09
> 51. MAS - panama canal - 1/3/09 (note shipping close here)
> 52. KarenG - Coronado Beach Resort (this is backup if timeshare von cannot get banner to MAS for his international trip)[/B]



I will do my best.  Heck I couldn't get it from New Orleans to Chicago for the July 4th weekend earlier this summer . . . but I'll do what I can 

Von


----------



## Aussiedog

*Ocean Walk - Daytona*

Going to Ocean Walk at Daytona for the Turkey Rod Run Thanksgiving week - Nov 22 - 28, 2009.  If a banner is available I am happy to take one.

Ann


----------



## Karen G

*Banner goes to Cabo*

Here is the banner on the terrace of our unit at the Pueblo Bonito Rose in Cabo San Lucas.






[/IMG]


----------



## TUGBrian

Black Diamond said:


> Black Diamond wants TUG banner for 2 weeks as listed below:
> 
> 
> 12/18/2009 12/25/2009 @ Wyndham Bay Club II, Destin, FL
> 
> 
> 03/27/2010 to  04/03/2010 @ Wyndham Flagstaff, AZ
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Black Diamond



added one to each list!


----------



## TUGBrian

Aussiedog said:


> Going to Ocean Walk at Daytona for the Turkey Rod Run Thanksgiving week - Nov 22 - 28, 2009.  If a banner is available I am happy to take one.
> 
> Ann



busy time, both banners are packed   shame, id like to see it at TRR too


----------



## TUGBrian

banner schedule has been updated.

also note banner 1 is currently with karenG and does not have a next scheduled date until 9/18/09

if anyone is going on vacation who wishes to take the banner, speak up and ill have karen send it to you!

If noone is available then Karen will just mail it to the next person on 9/10/09 to ensure it arrives to them in time.


----------



## Hophop4

*Bandera Homestead, Texas*



TUGBrian said:


> banner schedule has been updated.
> 
> also note banner 1 is currently with karenG and does not have a next scheduled date until 9/18/09
> 
> if anyone is going on vacation who wishes to take the banner, speak up and ill have karen send it to you!
> 
> If noone is available then Karen will just mail it to the next person on 9/10/09 to ensure it arrives to them in time.





We will be going to Bandara Homestead, Bandera, Texas on August 29 - Sept 5.  Would like to take it the Cowboy Capital of the World in the Hill Country Texas.


----------



## Karen G

The banner is on its way to Hophop4 in Texas.


----------



## Hophop4

ok I will be watching for it. Thanks.   TUG Banner is looking forward to touring the Texas Hill Country.


I have just received Tug Banner 1.  Thanks Karen.


----------



## Hophop4

*Tug Banner ravels in Texas Hill Country*

Hop at Bandera Homestead













Jim at Silverleaf's Hill Country Resort


----------



## TUGBrian

great pics, banner schedule updated!


----------



## Hophop4

The Banner #1 is on its way to Bill....   have fun!!


----------



## Happytravels

*Banner #2*

Just received banner 2 for our trip to FL.


----------



## Happytravels

*First week Panama City Beach FL*






[


----------



## Happytravels

*From The Roof Top*


----------



## Hophop4

*Holiday Beach Resort-Soundside*

Happytravels and Hophop4 at Pensacola Beach, Florida







On the deck swing with Banner 2


----------



## TUGBrian

Aussiedog said:


> Going to Ocean Walk at Daytona for the Turkey Rod Run Thanksgiving week - Nov 22 - 28, 2009.  If a banner is available I am happy to take one.
> 
> Ann





added to banner 2


----------



## TUGBrian

now i have lots of pics to upload!


----------



## Happytravels

*TUG banner*

I would like to have the TUG banner if available for  (Holiday beach Resort Destin) March  20-27 2010 for Destin, FL.

Also made plans for (Little Gull) Longboat Key, FL  May 7-14, 2011  Nothing like planning ahead....


----------



## Joy1rn

*Banner*

I have the banner and will be taking it to the Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen-leaving Oct. 24. How do I know where to send it to the next person?
joy1rn@yahoo.com


----------



## Karen G

Joy1rn said:


> I have the banner and will be taking it to the Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen-leaving Oct. 24. How do I know where to send it to the next person?
> joy1rn@yahoo.com


Send a private message or email to the person who is next on the list after you and ask them for their mailing address. To find Aussiedog, click on Users List in the blue bar above and all registered posters are listed alphabetically. Beside each person is a place to click to send them an email or a private message.


----------



## GrayFal

I would like to take the banner to Westin St John on August 7, 2010 - and I can guarantee 5 TUGgers for the photo!

And will be at the Verandah Resort in Antigua August 20, 2010 as well.


----------



## Aussiedog

*Daytona Beach Wyndham Ocean Walk - Nov 2009*

deleted - can't get the picture to load


----------



## Aussiedog

*Daytona Beach - Wyndham Ocean Walk, Nov 2009*

Front of the resort






On the balcony





Ann


----------



## Aussiedog

Going to Wyndham Oceanside, CA - Feb 11, 2010.
Going to The Hammocks, Marathon Key - April 15, 2010.

Happy to take a banner.

Ann


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Christmas in Nashville*






David & his Mom . . . Wyndham Nashville
12/25/09 - 1/1/10


----------



## TUGBrian

yikes ive been slacking on htis...will update asap!


----------



## Hophop4

*Silverleaf Holiday Hills - June 2010*

I don't think a banner has been to Branson yet so we would like to take Banner 2  to Silverleaf Holiday Hills, Branson, MO for June 4, 2010.


----------



## TUGBrian

main banner page has been updated with all the photos i have recieved to date...if your is missing please email it to me asap! =)

(now on to the schedule)


----------



## TUGBrian

TUGBrian said:


> main banner page has been updated with all the photos i have recieved to date...if your is missing please email it to me asap! =)
> 
> (now on to the schedule)



ok, schedule has been updated.  I listed aussiedog as next to have the banner 1 for their trip to california, but if you have already shipped the banner to karenG please let me know and ill move aussiedogs feb trip for banner2!


----------



## Karen G

TUGBrian said:


> ok, schedule has been updated.  I listed aussiedog as next to have the banner 1 for their trip to california, but if you have already shipped the banner to karenG please let me know and ill move aussiedogs feb trip for banner2!


I never received the banner before my trip. I've been to Coronado Beach Resort and am now back home again, so the banner 1 shouldn't be shipped to me.


----------



## TUGBrian

Karen G said:


> I never received the banner before my trip. I've been to Coronado Beach Resort and am now back home again, so the banner 1 shouldn't be shipped to me.



think you were the alt for banner 2 just in case it couldnt go to MAS no?  hopefully he got it since you didnt 

however that post was in regards to banner 1, where you are on the list for next month to the manhattan club.


----------



## Karen G

TUGBrian said:


> think you were the alt for banner 2 just in case it couldnt go to MAS no?  hopefully he got it since you didnt
> 
> however that post was in regards to banner 1, where you are on the list for next month to the manhattan club.


 You are right, Brian. My mistake.


----------



## DaveNV

Brian, we're heading for two different islands in Hawaii for two weeks starting May 15th.  Any banners need to go there?  I've done both banners at one time or another, but if a week is available, I'd be happy to do it again.

Dave


----------



## SBK

We would love to participate -- the pictures are great!

This is probably too soon, but we will be at King's Creek in Williamsburg February 11 to 18, 2010.  As far as I could tell, there is not a Williamsburg photo yet -- hard to believe!

Our other confirmed dates for this year --

     April 2 to 7 -- Summit at Massanutten, but you already have pics.
     July 3 to 10 -- Coconut Malorie, Ocean City, MD
     July 25 to August 1 -- The Windrifter, Wolfeboro, NH

Hope you can fit us in!

Thanks

got you in your last two trips, one with b1 and one with b2


----------



## Timeshare Von

SBK said:


> As far as I could tell, there is not a Williamsburg photo yet -- hard to believe!



WOW that is hard to believe.  It would be great to have you be able to do that


----------



## GrayFal

*I had to improvise!*

I contacted the people before me and they had not received the banner before I left.

So here I am at Wyndham Bluebeard's BeachClub St Thomas USVI 1/16-1/25/10 on the balcony of my unit looking toward the beach.








A beautiful sunset at BBC


----------



## TUGBrian

Ok, got a pm today mentioning that noone seems to know where banner 1 is?

Can anyone confirm they have Banner 1?

The first post lists it with TomandRobin, however they do not appear to have recieved it from BlackDiamond?

Please help me locate banner 1 if you have any info =)

Its white and blue and red, responds to the name of fido....last seen lounging by a pool in a timeshare resort!


----------



## Hophop4

Hophop4 said:


> The Banner #1 is on its way to Bill....   have fun!!




The last pic of Banner 1 on here is when we had it in Bandera.  I don't see any others after that.  I sent it to Bill, that was in September.


----------



## DaveNV

Banner 1 was probably kidnapped by a Timeshare Salesweasel who wanted to keep the truth about timesharing quiet.  It's being held for ransom by a gang of Halfspoken Untruths, Rampaging Rumors, and Implied Innuendo.  

Dave


----------



## Black Diamond

*TUG banner*

I never did receive the banner- last I knew it was sent back from a Hawaii TS back to the sender that sent it there but missed the TUG member.

Sorry!!


----------



## TUGBrian

Black Diamond said:


> I never did receive the banner- last I knew it was sent back from a Hawaii TS back to the sender that sent it there but missed the TUG member.
> 
> Sorry!!



ok, i sent a pm to the 3 previous members who had it listed before you...hopefully we can find it!


----------



## Black Diamond

*SusieQ927 PM FROM DECEMEBER*

Re: TUG banner
I never received the banner,
the lady in FL sent it to Hawaii and it never got to me, just last week HHV in hawaii phoned me about it, they found the pkg, and they are returning it to the sender. Sorry!


----------



## TUGBrian

Black Diamond said:


> Re: TUG banner
> I never received the banner,
> the lady in FL sent it to Hawaii and it never got to me, just last week HHV in hawaii phoned me about it, they found the pkg, and they are returning it to the sender. Sorry!



yep, we appear to have narrowed the last owner of the banner to avelox...so hopefully they can get it back on track here soon.


----------



## Aussiedog

Brian - 

Skip me for banner 1 since I leave in 4 days.  I think it will take some time to get this one straightened out.  I am still on track for banner 2 in April.

Ann


----------



## TUGBrian

Aussiedog said:


> Brian -
> 
> Skip me for banner 1 since I leave in 4 days.  I think it will take some time to get this one straightened out.  I am still on track for banner 2 in April.
> 
> Ann



still have not heard back from avelox via pm or email


----------



## TUGBrian

TUGBrian said:


> still have not heard back from avelox via pm or email



Ill go ahead and have another banner made this week to get back into the rotation.  Hopefully we eventually get banner 1 back


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> Ill go ahead and have another banner made this week to get back into the rotation.  Hopefully we eventually get banner 1 back




Brian, I'm heading for two islands in Hawaii on May 15.  I'd be happy to take a banner along, if one is available.  Don't know if we've had a banner picture on a steaming lava field...   

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von

BMWguynw said:


> . . .  Don't know if we've had a banner picture on a steaming lava field...



Maybe that is what happened to Banner #1???


----------



## Karen G

Is there a Banner #1?  I'm leaving Feb. 27 for Manhattan Club and I've been contacted by the person scheduled to get the banner after I return. But, I don't know who is supposed to send me Banner #1.


----------



## TUGBrian

Karen G said:


> Is there a Banner #1?  I'm leaving Feb. 27 for Manhattan Club and I've been contacted by the person scheduled to get the banner after I return. But, I don't know who is supposed to send me Banner #1.




banner 1 is currently lost....im having a new one made as we speak.


----------



## Karen G

TUGBrian said:


> banner 1 is currently lost....im having a new one made as we speak.


 Okay.  If it looks like it can't get to me
before we leave Feb. 27, please send it to the next person.


----------



## Black Diamond

*TUG banner*



Karen G said:


> Okay.  If it looks like it can't get to me
> before we leave Feb. 27, please send it to the next person.



I will be leaving March 26th for Wyndham Flagstaff, I hope the banner is ready and delivered either to my home or to the resort during the week.

Thanks!!

Black Diamond


----------



## Karen G

Black Diamond said:


> I will be leaving March 26th for Wyndham Flagstaff, I hope the banner is ready and delivered either to my home or to the resort during the week.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Black Diamond


Black Diamond, you are on the Banner #2 list. I never received it from MAS before I went to Coronado, but I was a back-up for it anyway.

My post above was about Banner #1.

Is Banner #2 lost, too??


----------



## TUGBrian

Karen G said:


> Black Diamond, you are on the Banner #2 list. I never received it from MAS before I went to Coronado, but I was a back-up for it anyway.
> 
> My post above was about Banner #1.
> 
> Is Banner #2 lost, too??



i certainly hope not!!!

on a side note, I notice that avelox has logged into the forum in the past few days, but still no reply to my pm's, emails, or in this thread 

I attempted to call the number listed on their membership, but only was able to leave a voicemail.  I really hope we find this banner.


----------



## TUGBrian

I "should" have the new banner tomorrow, will update banner 1 list and requests when i get it in hand!


----------



## mas

I currently have Banner #2, I received it from Timeshare Von, alas too late to take on my trip to Panama.     I emailed Brian that I have it and that it isn't scheduled until 3/27/2010.  He told me to hold onto it until someone pm'ed me with instructions to forward.  I received them from Black Diamond today and will send it to that address.


----------



## SBK

*King's Creek at Williamsburg -- Improvised!!!*

We decided to go the DIY route for a banner for our trip to King's Creek in Williamsburg.  If I am correct, this will be the first Williamsburg photo.

We had a mostly dank, damp trip -- but we had a good time and good food.  As happens everywhere we go, the sun came out and the winds died down as we packed the car.  :rofl:   If you would like to know what day to arrive at any location in order to insure good weather, just ask us about our checkout date.  

The picture is slightly too big to upload on this site.  I'll try to PM it to Brian or figure out how to make it smaller.  It is just over one mega byte.


----------



## TUGBrian

SBK said:


> We decided to go the DIY route for a banner for our trip to King's Creek in Williamsburg.  If I am correct, this will be the first Williamsburg photo.
> 
> We had a mostly dank, damp trip -- but we had a good time and good food.  As happens everywhere we go, the sun came out and the winds died down as we packed the car.  :rofl:   If you would like to know what day to arrive at any location in order to insure good weather, just ask us about our checkout date.
> 
> The picture is slightly too big to upload on this site.  I'll try to PM it to Brian or figure out how to make it smaller.  It is just over one mega byte.



email it to me at tug@tug2.net and ill host it for you.


----------



## Timeshare Von

mas said:


> I currently have Banner #2, I received it from Timeshare Von, alas too late to take on my trip to Panama.



Bummer!  I was concerned that we were scheduled too tightly, especially over a holiday week.

Hopefully you'll be able to do it another time.

Von


----------



## TUGBrian

BMWguynw said:


> Brian, we're heading for two different islands in Hawaii for two weeks starting May 15th.  Any banners need to go there?  I've done both banners at one time or another, but if a week is available, I'd be happy to do it again.
> 
> Dave



you would have to ship it from the island while you are on vacation to get it to the next person on both trips.  banner 1 for the cruising tuggers...and banner 2 for silverleaf going to texas.

if you are ok with that, ill happily put you in.  just let me know!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, new banner 1 is here at the house, karen...i can get it to you before the 27th assuming you are in the US =) 

email me the address you wish me to ship it to and ill get ti to you asap.


----------



## Karen G

Brian, I just sent you an email with my address.  Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> you would have to ship it from the island while you are on vacation to get it to the next person on both trips.  banner 1 for the cruising tuggers...and banner 2 for silverleaf going to texas.
> 
> if you are ok with that, ill happily put you in.  just let me know!



Tell you what - let's leave it on the Mainland for this trip.  Shipping from Hawaii might take too long to meet the next person's schedule, and one of those days is the Memorial Day holiday.  Someone closer to the previous person could get it sooner and easier.  So thanks, but I think I should pass on it this time.

I'm going to Cancun on November 15th.  How about a banner then instead?

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

New Banner 1 is back in the rotation, heading to KarenG now.

I did hear back from avelox, who is currently trying to find the original banner 1...its an odd story involving a package buried in the snow in the northeast...but im hopeful we will get it back =)

Here is SBKs improvised photo for now as well!


----------



## TUGBrian

well crap, I think i deleted alot of members for banner 2 after June 10?

or at least I think there were people  listed after 6/2010 for banner 2?


----------



## Hophop4

Brian,

I don't think there was anyone listed after me for Banner 2 that I had noticed.


----------



## Karen G

TUGBrian said:


> New Banner 1 is back in the rotation, heading to KarenG now.


Brian, did you ship it some other way than USPS? It didn't arrive with today's mail. Unless it's coming via UPS or Fedex or some other carrier today, I doubt it will get to me in time as we leave at 7 a.m. tomorrow.  If it's here when we get back, I'll send it on to the next person.


----------



## TUGBrian

Karen G said:


> Brian, did you ship it some other way than USPS? It didn't arrive with today's mail. Unless it's coming via UPS or Fedex or some other carrier today, I doubt it will get to me in time as we leave at 7 a.m. tomorrow.  If it's here when we get back, I'll send it on to the next person.



it was shipped via ups so i could ensure it got to you today.

i have the tracking info in my truck if you need it...but it should arrive today.


----------



## Karen G

Good news! We went out to lunch and it was here when we got back. Thanks, Brian.


----------



## SBK

*Banner 2 Deletions*



TUGBrian said:


> well crap, I think i deleted alot of members for banner 2 after June 10?
> 
> or at least I think there were people  listed after 6/2010 for banner 2?



We were scheduled for July 25 -- August 1 at the Windrifter in Wolfeboro, NH.

Thanks


----------



## Karen G

*Banner #1*

Here is the new Banner #1 on its maiden voyage.


----------



## pianodinosaur

Is it possible to purchase a TUG banner?


----------



## TUGBrian

pianodinosaur said:


> Is it possible to purchase a TUG banner?



do you mean a blank one?

I dont see why not if you want to purchase one, I believe the gentleman I use to make them charges $40 for each one I order.

I will put you in touch with him if its something you want to do!  send me a PM.


----------



## Happytravels

*photo*

Very nice photo.........Hope we can take one that looks so good.  New camera isn't what we thought (Fuji fine pix)


----------



## pianodinosaur

TUGBrian said:


> do you mean a blank one?
> 
> I dont see why not if you want to purchase one, I believe the gentleman I use to make them charges $40 for each one I order.
> 
> I will put you in touch with him if its something you want to do!  send me a PM.



What is a PM?


----------



## TUGBrian

pianodinosaur said:


> What is a PM?



sorry, private message.  you could also just email me at tug@tug2.net


----------



## TUGBrian

BMWguynw said:


> Brian, I'm heading for two islands in Hawaii on May 15.  I'd be happy to take a banner along, if one is available.  Don't know if we've had a banner picture on a steaming lava field...
> 
> Dave



added you to banner 1 list


----------



## TUGBrian

SBK said:


> We were scheduled for July 25 -- August 1 at the Windrifter in Wolfeboro, NH.
> 
> Thanks



you are back up!


----------



## Happytravels

*Banner #1*

To keep you up to date....We have banner #1 heading to FL next week.....


----------



## Ron Donze

*Banner Travels*

Heading to Arroyo Roble 05/20/2010. If one of the banners is free, I'll be happy to take it.


----------



## James1975NY

Happytravels said:


> To keep you up to date....We have banner #1 heading to FL next week.....



What resort?


----------



## Happytravels

James1975NY said:


> What resort?



Holiday Beach Resort in Destin.........The only timeshare resort on the BEACH....:whoopie:


----------



## Happytravels

*Here we are.........in Destin FL*


----------



## Happytravels

*Destin, FL 03/2010*






Happytravels and DH






Happytravels other half on the beautiful white beaches of Destin, FL.


----------



## Happytravels

*Banner #2*

Looks like banner # 2 is open for our two week trip to the Bahamas if we can have it.  

This is so much fun.........

Bahamas trip is for 06/06/2010 through 06/20/2010...Can we be penciled in


----------



## TUGBrian

Ron Donze said:


> Heading to Arroyo Roble 05/20/2010. If one of the banners is free, I'll be happy to take it.



unfortunately it would be very close on shipping for both the members who have the banner after you in each list (first week of June)...especially if you were not within the US.


----------



## TUGBrian

Happytravels said:


> Looks like banner # 2 is open for our two week trip to the Bahamas if we can have it.
> 
> This is so much fun.........
> 
> Bahamas trip is for 06/06/2010 through 06/20/2010...Can we be penciled in



banner 2 is scheduled for those weeks already with a trip for the week of 6/4 and 6/25


----------



## TUGBrian

Ive updated the list...banner one currently has the entire month of april and most of may open.

it will need to be back in time to ship to the cruising tugger cruise leaving 6/6/2010!


----------



## TUGBrian

note we still have an open banner ready to go with someone on a trip!

you dont have to have your face in the banner if you dont want...just take a picture of it at the resort or somewhere interesting!


----------



## pianodinosaur

*The TUB Banner has arrived!*

The TUG Banner just arrived in my office today.   We are really looking forward to this experience.


----------



## TUGBrian

pianodinosaur said:


> The TUG Banner just arrived in my office today.   We are really looking forward to this experience.



hope it follows you on a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Happytravels

*Banner #1*



TUGBrian said:


> New Banner 1 is back in the rotation, heading to KarenG now.
> 
> I did hear back from avelox, who is currently trying to find the original banner 1...its an odd story involving a package buried in the snow in the northeast...but im hopeful we will get it back =)
> 
> Here is SBKs improvised photo for now as well!



Has the original Banner 1 been found?  I still have the new banner 1....sending it to the TUGGER cruise next if know one is claiming it...........


----------



## TUGBrian

Happytravels said:


> Has the original Banner 1 been found?  I still have the new banner 1....sending it to the TUGGER cruise next if know one is claiming it...........



yep, we were able to recover the original banner...I have it here at the house.


----------



## pianodinosaur

*Holland America Cruise April 24, 2010 - May 04, 2010*

These are some photos taken during our Holland America Cruise purchased with Hilton Grand Vacation Club Points.  Karen and I took her mother and sister to celebrate her mother's 75th birthday. This first photograph was taken on the deck of the Noordam in Fort Lauderdale, just prior to setting sail. 





This photograph was taken in Philipsburg, St. Maarten, as we got off the ship.





This photograph was taken in St. Lucia. 






This photograph was taken in Barbados by the Atlantic Ocean.






This photograph was taken in Martinique.






This photograph was taken in St. Thomas. 






This picture was taken in Nassau, the last stop before returning to Fort Lauderdale.






Now, I have to figure out how to get the TUG Banner to the next member.   I think the first thing I have to do is unpack and find it.


----------



## TUGBrian

awesome pictures....large too! =)


----------



## pianodinosaur

The TUG banner has been sent Federal Express to Hophop4, in nearby Sugar Land, Texas.  I have contacted Grafiikka Sign Studios, Inc. about making a TUB banner for me and a new TUG banner for the TUG community at large.

Our next TS stay will be at The South Shore Harbor Resort in Willis, TX by Lake Conroe 9/3/2010 - 6/6/2010.  Then we will go to The Residences at the Crane on 10/30/2010 for a 1 week vacation.


----------



## TUGBrian

Uploaded all my current pictures to the main banner page!


----------



## TUGBrian

also updated the schedule...looks like July is wide open for anyone who is taking a vacation!


----------



## TUGBrian

haa, guess it helps if I actually upload the new banner page after adding the pictures to it aye? =)


----------



## mbeach89

I would like to participate! ( if it's not too late).  We will be at Marriott Oceanwatch  in Myrtle Beach June 11-18.


----------



## TUGBrian

Banner 2 appears to be full, if whoever has it can ship it to me after they are done with it, ill insert a new less signed banner back into the mix!

can mail it to:

TUG

po box 1442
orange park, fl 32067

please let me know when you mail it so i can send the new banner out to the next person and they dont miss out!


----------



## Hophop4

ok Brian,  I have Banner 2 for our upcoming trip to Branson and will mail it back to you when we return.


----------



## Hophop4

*Tug Banner visits Branson*

Jim at Silverleaf's Holiday Hills









Hop at Silverleaf's Holiday Hills












TUG Banner visits Silverleaf's The Villages in Flint, Texas


----------



## TUGBrian

pictures didnt quite show up....may be a link formatting issue with photobucket.

also be sure to mail the banner to me, ill send SBK another banner to replace banner2

TUG
PO BOX 1442
ORANGE PARK, FL 32067


----------



## Hophop4

TUGBrian said:


> pictures didnt quite show up....may be a link formatting issue with photobucket.
> 
> also be sure to mail the banner to me, ill send SBK another banner to replace banner2
> 
> TUG
> PO BOX 1442
> ORANGE PARK, FL 32067





I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong here.  I've done this many times???


----------



## TUGBrian

Hophop4 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong here.  I've done this many times???



the current link above looks like this

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh231/Hophop4/


usually when posting an image to a site, itll end in .jpg or similar 

it appears you are simply linking the picture to a folder instead of an individual picture


----------



## Hophop4

Pics are on now.  I will get the banner mailed to you tomorrow.


----------



## pianodinosaur

Hophop4:

Loved the pictures.  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Non-TS Resort?*

If we aren't concerned about only using TS resorts, I'm happy to take a banner along with me on our Alaskan RV Adventure (which will probably resemble Robin Williams in the movie RV).  We leave Milwaukee (by plane) on 8/27 and will return 9/14.

If we were to take one, the earliest we could get it into the USPS mail would be probably 9/5 or so.  Our points of destination through that point will be Fairbanks (arrival and first overnight), then three days/night inside Denali Nat'l Park, Talkeetna, Palmer and the AK State Fair . . . home of the humungous farm grown veggies.

Let me know.

Von


----------



## susieq

We're heading to Vacation Village in The Berkshires on July 31, 2010.  Would be happy to bring a banner if 1 available.


----------



## mas

A Picture of the Cruising TUGgers group in Barcelona -- pre-cruise.






... and one at Marriott's Playa Andaluza:


----------



## Karen G

Very cool! How about some names of those in the pictures.


----------



## TUGBrian

Timeshare Von said:


> If we aren't concerned about only using TS resorts, I'm happy to take a banner along with me on our Alaskan RV Adventure (which will probably resemble Robin Williams in the movie RV).  We leave Milwaukee (by plane) on 8/27 and will return 9/14.
> 
> If we were to take one, the earliest we could get it into the USPS mail would be probably 9/5 or so.  Our points of destination through that point will be Fairbanks (arrival and first overnight), then three days/night inside Denali Nat'l Park, Talkeetna, Palmer and the AK State Fair . . . home of the humungous farm grown veggies.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Von



added you to banner 2!


----------



## TUGBrian

susieq said:


> We're heading to Vacation Village in The Berkshires on July 31, 2010.  Would be happy to bring a banner if 1 available.



and if I were paying attention more here...I could have gotten one to you 

Im so sorry!

please let me know your next vacation trip and I will make sure you have a banner.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> added you to banner 2!



>>>45. Timeshare Von - Alaskan RV Adventure! - 8/27/10 - 9/5/2010<<<

Brian for planning purposes, I doubt we'll get the banner in the mail before 9/5/10.  My husband has reminded me that post offices may not be very accessible in "The Beast" (our 29' RV).  So to be safe, we should plan on mailing it upon our return to Milwaukee on 9/14/10.

Therefore, whoever it's assigned to after our trip, should expect it to arrive in time for the T/S week that starts on Saturday 9/18/10.

Thanks . . . and if this isn't convenient (our having it that long) I understand.

P.S.  We need to make sure it arrives to us no later than Wed 8/25/10.

Von


----------



## TUGBrian

Timeshare Von said:


> >>>45. Timeshare Von - Alaskan RV Adventure! - 8/27/10 - 9/5/2010<<<
> 
> Brian for planning purposes, I doubt we'll get the banner in the mail before 9/5/10.  My husband has reminded me that post offices may not be very accessible in "The Beast" (our 29' RV).  So to be safe, we should plan on mailing it upon our return to Milwaukee on 9/14/10.
> 
> Therefore, whoever it's assigned to after our trip, should expect it to arrive in time for the T/S week that starts on Saturday 9/18/10.
> 
> Thanks . . . and if this isn't convenient (our having it that long) I understand.
> 
> P.S.  We need to make sure it arrives to us no later than Wed 8/25/10.
> 
> Von



updated it to add the 2nd week.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> updated it to add the 2nd week.



Thanks Brian . . . now if we can find out who has it as the person going to M/B didn't receive it.

Whoever has banner #2 please PM me so that I can send you my mailing address.

Thanks!
Von


----------



## Happytravels

*to trips*

I would like to have one of the banners for our trip down to 

Galveston TX
Check in date Oct. 1 2010 Seaside Resort

also
Little Gull Fl
May 7, 2011


----------



## TUGBrian

Happytravels said:


> I would like to have one of the banners for our trip down to
> 
> Galveston TX
> Check in date Oct. 1 2010 Seaside Resort



added this to the list for banner 2.

also note, we apparently have lost banner 2...I shipped it to SBK and it never arrived.

Ill have to have another banner made up now...hopefully i can get it to the next person in line.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> also note, we apparently have lost banner 2...I shipped it to SBK and it never arrived.  Ill have to have another banner made up now...hopefully i can get it to the next person in line.



I think I was the next person, but given the loss and tight timeline now, you should by-pass me.  We've had the banner(s) several times so let someone else have it.


----------



## GrayFal

I have Banner one and my trip to Antigua is cancelled - so I can mail it Monday to the next person OR someone else.
Brian, please let me know what u would like me to do via this thread.


----------



## Timeshare Von

GrayFal said:


> I have Banner one and my trip to Antigua is cancelled - so I can mail it Monday to the next person OR someone else.
> Brian, please let me know what u would like me to do via this thread.



Hey . . . how much rooms is left on that banner to sign it?  I had it a couple of years ago (or maybe it was the "old" banner 1?) when we went to Flagstaff.  I'd be happy to take that one if there's room on it . . . and then I can send it on it's way to the next person with the 9/23 date.

OK with you Brian?

Von


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like we hvae more than a month gap there in banner 1, so yea go ahead and send it to von for her trip.

ill get a new banner from Hans and get it back in the rotation wherever it needs to go before next month.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Thanks Brian . . . again assuming there is space to sign/write on it   If it is "full" no reason to send it this way.


----------



## TUGBrian

Timeshare Von said:


> Thanks Brian . . . again assuming there is space to sign/write on it   If it is "full" no reason to send it this way.



Ive replaced each of the banners once...and one twice I believe...should be plenty of room on any banner thats currently out.


----------



## GrayFal

TUGBrian said:


> looks like we hvae more than a month gap there in banner 1, so yea go ahead and send it to von for her trip.
> 
> ill get a new banner from Hans and get it back in the rotation wherever it needs to go before next month.


Okay, Von sent me her address - will mail on Monday


Timeshare Von said:


> Thanks Brian . . . again assuming there is space to sign/write on it   If it is "full" no reason to send it this way.


Plenty of room - looks fairly new......


----------



## Timeshare Von

Thanks GrayFal & Brian . . . I look forward to touring the banner around Alaska later this month.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Happy 1*

Banner #1 has arrived in Milwaukee, ready for the trip to Alaska.

Happy1 if you would please e-mail me your mailing address for banner 1, I will have it on its way to you on 9/14/10.

Thanks,
Von


----------



## GrayFal

Timeshare Von said:


> Banner #1 has arrived in Milwaukee, ready for the trip to Alaska.
> 
> Happy1 if you would please e-mail me your mailing address for banner 1, I will have it on its way to you on 9/14/10.
> 
> Thanks,
> Von



Glad it got there - enjoy your trip


----------



## Timeshare Von

GrayFal said:


> Glad it got there - enjoy your trip



Thanks again


----------



## Timeshare Von

*HELP!*

Brian,

I have what I thought was banner 1, which was due to go to Happy 1 next.  I now see, however, that you have someone else for banner 1 for 9/10 for Hawaii . . . and that I have banner 2 which is due to be out to Happy Travels for 10/1/10.

Please confirm who I'm supposed to send this banner to, which I got from GrayFal.

Yvonne


----------



## TUGBrian

Timeshare Von said:


> Brian,
> 
> I have what I thought was banner 1, which was due to go to Happy 1 next.  I now see, however, that you have someone else for banner 1 for 9/10 for Hawaii . . . and that I have banner 2 which is due to be out to Happy Travels for 10/1/10.
> 
> Please confirm who I'm supposed to send this banner to, which I got from GrayFal.
> 
> Yvonne



Its ok, I have located another banner that im going to insert into the rotation and sent off to hawaii for 9/10 (if they reply to my email)


----------



## TUGBrian

added all current pictures to the Banner page, please let me know if you have one that isnt listed!


----------



## pianodinosaur

This photo was taken during the Labor Day Weekend, September 2010 at the Sunset Harbor Resort in Willis, Texas.  We are standing infront of Lake Conroe.  We used our very own personal TUG banner for the first time.


----------



## GrayFal

Pat H, GrayFal, IreneLF, Kay H, Beaglemom3 at the Westin St John - Mongoose Junction, Cruz Bay
August 7-14, 2010


----------



## Timeshare Von

45. Timeshare Von - Alaskan RV Adventure! - 8/27/10 - 9/15/2010 has banner!
46. Happytravels - galveston tx - 10/1/2010

The banner will be in the mail first thing tomorrow morning 

I hope to get our photos posted by the weekend!

Von


----------



## Happytravels

*Banner#2*

Thanks I will be on the look out for it.........I hope to have many but who knows!!!!!!!!:whoopie:


----------



## Timeshare Von

Happytravels said:


> Thanks I will be on the look out for it.........I hope to have many but who knows!!!!!!!!:whoopie:



I had hoped to take many photos as well, but the weather wasn't very good and the places where I wanted to do it often were just not "right" for the photo.  I have one for sure to post and may be able to take a second off video we took.


----------



## Happytravels

*it's here*

We received the banner in the mail yesterday...........Thanks:whoopie: 

Looking forward to seeing your pictures.  I hope we have great weather for some awesome pictures!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

Ugh,

Banner 1 just came back to me (thankfully) after missing a TUGGER going to hawaii.

its also not enough time for me to get it to the next person (who leaves in 3 days).

They were scheduled to get it for 2 weeks, I can however mail it to the resort if you like?  or your 2nd week?

Please email me at tug@Tug2.net with what works for you!

-Brian


----------



## Timeshare Von

TimeshareVon at Denali National Park, AK . . . a vacation made possible through a private "exchange" of our Waikiki TS for two weeks' use of a 29' Winnebago RV


----------



## Timeshare Von

David & Von at Kenai Fjords Nat'l Park's Exit Glacier (Seward, AK)


----------



## Happytravels

*Silverleaf's seaside Resort*

Silverleaf's Seaside Resort............Galveston, Texas...........

The weather was fantastic all week.....


----------



## Happytravels

*Peregrine Townhomes Freeport, Texas*






Happytravels with son and husband....

We also stayed here for three days.......after going to Galveston

Oh and yes the lady is wearing clothes, you just can't see them.  hahah:rofl:

The banner was mailed out to the next person four days ago...........


----------



## TUGBrian

10 new photos uploaded to the banner page!!!


----------



## ran-ran

*Fort Lauderdale 1/1/11 - 1/15/11*

Staying at the Coconut Bay Resort 1/1/11 - 1/8/11 and Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort 1/8/11 - 1/15/11.
If you are able to send to the resort, I will be glad to snap a couple of pictures.


----------



## mas

I'm driving down to Florida next week; I'm sure you have more than enough Florida shots, so I can skip this trip.  

However, I will be spending three weeks in Hawaii starting the 27th of Feb.  Will be at Marriott's Ko Olina and Waiohai resorts and a week at the Kona Coast Resort.  It looks like you don't have any banners scheduled for that time frame, so if you want to put me down for one I will be happy to take it along.


----------



## EileenSRN

I'll be in Hilton Head at the Marriott Surfwatch Jan 29- Feb 5, then V V Bonaventure from Feb 5 to Mar 5. If there's an open week, we'd love to have the banner visit a new location.
Eileen


----------



## TUGBrian

EileenSRN said:


> I'll be in Hilton Head at the Marriott Surfwatch Jan 29- Feb 5, then V V Bonaventure from Feb 5 to Mar 5. If there's an open week, we'd love to have the banner visit a new location.
> Eileen



unfortunately we are down to a single banner (still missing one of them).  If I find another one I will certainly send it to you!


----------



## MikeandPatty18

We will be out in Vegas at the Grandview in March 25th-2nd of April. Any chance we could get the banner?  Mike AND Patty


----------



## TUGBrian

MikeandPatty said:


> We will be out in Vegas at the Grandview in March 25th-2nd of April. Any chance we could get the banner?  Mike AND Patty



added you to the list


----------



## ada903

Has the banner been to Turks and Caicos yet? We are going to Alexandra Resort, the only timeshare on the island - April 16-23.


----------



## EileenSRN

We picked up a week at The Quarter House Mar 11 to 18th, then take a week to get to Vegas at Cliffs at Peace Canyon. Would love to take the banner to NOLA for St Patrick's Day, and meet up with *MikeandPatty* in Vegas for a shot at 2 more resorts.
Eileen


----------



## pianodinosaur

*TUG Banner in Costa Rica*

Karen and I went to Costa Rica for Valentine's Day 2011.  We stayed at the JW Marriott Guanacaste using our very first Marriott Rewards Redemption for a five day stay.  It was a very peaceful vacation. The resort was fantastic.  We are using our very own TUG Banner.





This is a photo taken on the beach at the JW Marriott Guanacaste.


----------



## ada903

You guys look really cute!!!




pianodinosaur said:


> Karen and I went to Costa Rica for Valentine's Day 2011.  We stayed at the JW Marriott Guanacaste using our very first Marriott Rewards Redemption for a five day stay.  It was a very peaceful vacation. The resort was fantastic.


----------



## TUGBrian

updated the list!


----------



## moonlightgraham

We'll be headed to the Royal Islander in Cancun on May 28th. If the banner is available we'd love to get take it along for some sun and fun in Mexico!


----------



## mas

*TUG Banner at Aulani*

We were at Marriott's Ko Olina resort last week and decided to take the Hard hat tour at Disney's Aulani.  They don't allow cameras on the property but they did take us on the property and view one of the units.  They have a lot of work to do if they want to open by Aug 29th!


----------



## mas

*More banner pics from Hawaii*

Here are a couple more banner pictures 

Kauai Lagoons (Marriott's newest Hawaii resort-next to KBC)






and the Kona Coast Resort


----------



## EileenSRN

*Mike and Patty meet Jack and EIleen at The Cliffs of Peace Canyon*






[/IMG]


Eileen & Jack  ---- April 2, 2011 Las Vegas, NV ----                                         Mike & Patty


----------



## Happytravels

Thanks to pianodinosaur for joining us and letting us use his TUG banner.........


----------



## ada903

The banner got to me but it was shipped too late, so I could not take it to Turks and Caicos  

Can the next person who needs me please PM me with their name and address?


----------



## MikeandPatty18

TUGBrian said:


> well its a TUG banner....not a TUGBBS banner.
> 
> I didnt think that would be an unreasonable restriction.



how do I upload tug banner pics onto here? 
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## MikeandPatty18

EileenSRN said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Eileen & Jack  ---- April 2, 2011 Las Vegas, NV ----                                         Mike & Patty



We had a great but too short visit with Jack and Eileen at the cliffs @ Peace Canyon. Nice place off the strip.  Mike and patty


----------



## TUGBrian

MikeandPatty said:


> how do I upload tug banner pics onto here?
> Thanks
> Mike



can attach them to your post, or email them to me at tug@tug2.net and ill post them for you.


----------



## Caribbean-lover

We'll be going to Marriott's Frenchman's Cove on 13th August, I'll be so glad to take the banner over there, any chance?


----------



## Hophop4

*Worldmark New Braunfels*

We will be going to Worldmark New Braunfels near San Antonio, Texas on 9/3/11 and would like to take Banner 1 along with us.


----------



## pianodinosaur

HopHop4:

We will be taking our personal banner to Breckenridge in August for our anniversary.  I don't sign names to it.  I had two banners made.  I kept one and gave the other to TUGBrian for general TUG membership use.  If you don't get banner 1 or banner 2, you may borrow mine if you like.  It sounds like you are planning a great labor day weekend.


----------



## Passepartout

pianodinosaur said:


> I had two banners made.  I kept one and gave the other to TUGBrian for general TUG membership use.  If you don't get banner 1 or banner 2, you may borrow mine if you like.



Add one more reason why TUG people are simply great! Kudos!... Jim


----------



## Hophop4

pianodinosaur said:


> HopHop4:
> 
> We will be taking our personal banner to Breckenridge in August for our anniversary.  I don't sign names to it.  I had two banners made.  I kept one and gave the other to TUGBrian for general TUG membership use.  If you don't get banner 1 or banner 2, you may borrow mine if you like.  It sounds like you are planning a great labor day weekend.





Thanks for the banner offer.  Have a nice anniversary trip.  Our anniversary is August 30th so we get to celerbrate too on our trip a few days late.  

I know banner 2 has been missing since end of last year. 

Check out my beach pics Jim went parasailing:  http://picasaweb.google.com/Ehophop8


----------



## ada903

I have a banner that I was going to take to Turks and Caicos but was sent to me too late.  Let me know if you want it, pm me.


----------



## TUGBrian

are 2 new scheduled trips on the list for banner 1


----------



## pianodinosaur

Hophop4 said:


> Thanks for the banner offer.  Have a nice anniversary trip.  Our anniversary is August 30th so we get to celerbrate too on our trip a few days late.
> 
> I know banner 2 has been missing since end of last year.
> 
> Check out my beach pics Jim went parasailing:  http://picasaweb.google.com/Ehophop8



I loved the photos and the video.   Glad you had a great time in Panama City Beach. It looked like a great fourth of July vacation.


----------



## Black Diamond

*Sept 24 to Oct 1 OBX Trip*

 Can I have the TUG banner for my trip Sept. 24th to Sea Scape Beach & Golf Villas
in Kitty Hawk. N. C. ?

Thanks!!


----------



## pianodinosaur

*HGVC Parc Soleil*

Karen and I just returned after a short trip to HGVC Parc Soleil in Orlando, Florida.  The photos were taken in July 2011.  It was very relaxing just to get away.  We will post a review soon.  I am posting several pictures of our TUG banner in various locations of the resort. 

This photo was taken on the jogging or walking path facing the resort and the pond. 





This photo was taken in gazebo located on the jogging path. 





This one was taken by the adult pool.


----------



## Happytravels

*Pianodinosaur*

Very nice Pictures....glad you had a great time. :whoopie:  Hope we get together and see you guys again soon.......we are headed to Destin in just couple more weeks.........can't wait....


----------



## pianodinosaur

*Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge Breckenridge, Colorado*

This is a photograph of my wife Karen next to our good friends, Ed and Shana Bauman, at MMVL in August 2011.  Purchasing our own banner has made this fairly simple.


----------



## Hophop4

*Tug Banner Travels to WorldMark New Braunfels, Texas*






[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Caribbean-lover

*Tug Banner*

I receiced the Banner this morning, if anyone is interested in having the Banner let me know and I'll post it. I'll take it to Marriott's Village d'Ile de France and I'll be back Nov. 5.


----------



## ran-ran

*Heading to Grand Mayan Cabo 11/12 - 19*

If the banner has not made it here yet. I will be more than happy to snap a picture with it.


----------



## ConstanceT

*Christmas Day*

I will be traveling Christmas Day from Woodbridge, Virginia to Michigan. I'll be flying out of BWI. Is the traffic bad on Christmas Day going I95 North to BWI?
Getting a little concerned.

Thank You,
Constance


----------



## pianodinosaur

The Conch Man said:


> Guests are not part of this banner program!! Bummer!!!



So, why not become a member?  The benefits of TUG reviews are well worth it. I purchased my own private TUG banner and donated one to TUG last year. We will be taking our banner on a cruise in January 2012 that was paid for with HGVC points.


----------



## TUGBrian

updated the banner page with some new great pics...sorry ive been slacking on this!

http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html


----------



## slip

I'll take the banner if it's availible in February.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Has the banner been to Ireland yet?  I'm happy to take one with me to Connemara Cottages/County Galway.  I will need it here (delivered) no later than Thurs April 19th . . . and can mail it on when we return to the US on Monday May 7th.


----------



## Caribbean-lover

*Banner travels to Paris*

Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France, November 2011


----------



## Caribbean-lover

*Banner in Italy*

*Tug Banner in the beautiful Piazza dei Miracoli, in Pisa, Italy;  with Cathedral and Leaning Tower*





*
Banner travels to Italy Alps, at Passo Tonale, Dolomites, Trentino*


----------



## amycurl

The picture of Trentino brings tears to my eyes! Fond memories of living in the Italian Alps....*sigh*

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Timeshare Von

LOVE the last batch of photos posted!


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Traveling Banner "over"?*

Hey Brian did you ever recover the banner(s) and are we still doing the traveling banner w/photos?  We are willing to take one over to Ireland next month, if there is one available.  We are over there from 4/20 through 5/6.

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

there is only one banner out that im currently aware of, sadly im not quite sure who has it =)


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> there is only one banner out that im currently aware of, sadly im not quite sure who has it =)



Well that's a bummer.  It was fun while it lasted though.

Thanks for starting it Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian

i can get another banner  made up ( least I think I can!) if we cannot locate the last traveling banner.

looks like caribbean-lover confirmed having the banner last, ill pm them to see if they still have it.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> i can get another banner  made up ( least I think I can!) if we cannot locate the last traveling banner.
> 
> looks like caribbean-lover confirmed having the banner last, ill pm them to see if they still have it.



That's what I was thinking given the schedule for banner #1 and the most recent photos posted.  Hopefully they have it or can steer you in the direction they shipped it.

As for getting a new one, I'd be happy to take it if you don't mind it being "gone" for two weeks.  I promise to get it on to the next person signed up, assuming there is still continued interest in doing the banner.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> i can get another banner  made up ( least I think I can!) if we cannot locate the last traveling banner.
> 
> looks like caribbean-lover confirmed having the banner last, ill pm them to see if they still have it.



They've confirmed having it and will be mailing it to me 

If you want to schedule it after my trip to Ireland, I will be able to get it to someone else (in the US) for a trip departing Saturday, May 12th (or later).


----------



## Hophop4

*TUG Banner visits Silverleaf Piney Shores, Lake Conroe, Texas*

SL/YahooGroup/Tug Get-to-Gether, February 25, 2012


----------



## Karen G

Hophop4 said:


> SL/YahooGroup/Tug Get-to-Gether, February 25, 2012


We need some names, please!! Looks like a nice get-together.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Hophop4 said:


> SL/YahooGroup/Tug Get-to-Gether, February 25, 2012



Looks like fun.  Nice group!


----------



## Hophop4

This is Scott's (Pianodinasaour) personal banner.  He is in the last row, 1st on the left. last row,4th in Jim (mr. Hop),  last row,center 5th is Mike (Mshatty).  Last row, on right is Michael (mr. HappyTravels).  2nd row, 2nd from left  Judy (JeJones), 3rd in Marilyn (HappyTravels),  Front row, center (Hop).  We had a total of 27 people (21 adults and 6 older kids).  All but two are Silverleaf Owners.  It was a fun day!!


----------



## Ridewithme38

The Banners never been to Governors Green in Williamsburg....I'm going late August, want me to take it?


----------



## Timeshare Von

I'm not sure where Brian's at with keeping the listing of folks who have or want it.

The official TUG Banner (the only one left?) is on it's way to me from Caribbean-Lover for our upcoming trip to Ireland.  We return to the USA on May 6th so I can mail it out to the "next person" for use the week of May 13th.

I would suggest that the list start there and that it makes sense to add you on it for your August trip to Wmsburg.


----------



## Timeshare Von

I am in receipt of the banner that C/L took to France, etc.  If someone wants it for May please let me know.  I return to the USA on May 6th, so I can mail it USPS (USA only please) on Monday May 7th.  It should arrive in time for a Saturday May 12th departure.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Banner 3?*

Now that I have this banner in my possession, I'm seeing that it is actually a new banner and not the one indicated on the first page given who's had it where.  Here's a summary of the places this one has been:

March 1, 2010  NYC/Mahattan Club w/Gundy & Karen G
March 20, 2010 Holiday Beach Resort/Destin, FL w/HappyTravels
June 7, 2010 Marriott/ Estepona, Spain w/MAS
June 13, 2010  Barcelona, Spain w/Cruising Tuggers
Aug 2010 Westin St John w/ GrayFal
Aug 28 - Sept 13, 2010  Alaska RV Barter w/TimeshareVon
Oct 1, 2010 Seaside Resort/Galveston, TX w/ HappyTravels
Oct 7, 2010 Peregrine Townhomes/Freeport, TX w/ HappyTravels
Dec 10, 2010 West 57th by Hilton/NYC w/ B&B Harding
Dec 25, 2010 Tahiti Village w/ the Rucker Family
Jan 16, 2011 Lahaina Maui TUG Meet Up
March 2011  Hawaii w/ MAS
March 25, 2011 Grandview/Las Vegas w/ Mike & Patty
April 2, 2011 The Cliffs w/Jack & Eileen
Sept 3, 2011 WM New Braunfels, TX w/Hophop4
Sept 24 - Oct 2, 2011 SeaScapes/NC w/Black Diamond
Oct 29, 2011 Marriott's/France w/ Caribbean-Lover
Nov 20, 2011 Pisa, Italy w/ Caribbean-Lover
Dec 23, 2011 Trento, Italy w/ Caribbean-Lover
*************
Next up:
Apr 28 - May 5, 2012 Connemara Country Cottages/Galway, Ireland w/TSVon

Aug (?), 2012 Governors Green/Williamsburg w/Ridewithme38


----------



## Timeshare Von

Ridewithme38 said:


> The Banners never been to Governors Green in Williamsburg....I'm going late August, want me to take it?



What's the date you need it by and I'll add you to this new updated list for banner #3.

I'll try to keep it up until Brian picks it up and puts in on the first page of this thread


----------



## Caribbean-lover

I understand there are a few banners going around. I received it from Black Diamod and I had to pay cash on delivery for it, now I wonder if I should have sent it back to Black Diamond, it might be a personal group banner.
Thimeshare Von I did not send it cash on delivery, you should not have paid for it.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Caribbean-lover said:


> I understand there are a few banners going around. I received it from Black Diamod and I had to pay cash on delivery for it, now I wonder if I should have sent it back to Black Diamond, it might be a personal group banner.
> Thimeshare Von I did not send it cash on delivery, you should not have paid for it.



No worries C/L . . . I didn't have to pay anything when it arrived here.

As for the banner itself, it is a TUG banner (belonging to TUG) and not a personal one, as I had previously had it in 2010 for our trip to Alaska.

I believe the other banners "going around" have been lost (see Brian's #1 post).  There is one personally owned banner that has been previously mentioned (Scott/Pianodinasaour) and I'm certain that this is not it.

It looks like this banner got off track when it wasn't sent to Ran-Ran to go to Cabo in Nov 11 and on to Slip in Feb 12 for Palm Beach.  (Apparently you didn't make the connection with Ran-Ran to forward it on to them after your Oct. trip.)

In any event, it is back and we'll try to get it back on track and in circulation again.


----------



## pianodinosaur

I commissioned two TUG Banners.  I kept one for myself and donated the other to TUG for general use.


----------



## Timeshare Von

pianodinosaur said:


> I commissioned two TUG Banners.  I kept one for myself and donated the other to TUG for general use.



The one you gave to TUG must be the one I have (I've referred to it as #3) . . . which is going to Ireland with me/us tomorrow.

I'm still waiting to have Brian update the schedule.


----------



## TUGBrian

who wait what...ive been slacking.  what do I need to update =)


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> who wait what...ive been slacking.  what do I need to update =)



Post #657 has the update on Banner #3 which should be posted on the original post with the banners' scheduling.

I am leaving today with it, and will be back on May 6th so it will be available for mailing on Monday May 7th to someone for use the following week.  (I'd prefer to ship within the USA, however.)

Thanks!


----------



## amycurl

I can take it with us to Harbor Ridge starting June 6; I don't think it's ever been there. We're actually using our week there for the first time since 1997! I would need it by about June 1 or 2 and will be back mid-June to mail it along.


----------



## TUGBrian

so to confirm, all we have left is banner 3?  lost the 2nd one now too?

I did locate a new blank banner (was sitting at the design guys shop when I went over there last week)...so we can throw in another one once this one gets full!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, looking at the list again it looks like von has banner1 and its still going strong. 

Ive added the requests in line with banner1


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> ok, looking at the list again it looks like von has banner1 and its still going strong.
> 
> Ive added the requests in line with banner1



Actually the banner I have is not the original listed on post #1 as banner 1.  (See my post #657 which as a complete list of everyone who's signed it, dating back to March 2010.)

Brian, also note that AmyCurl is requesting it for June 1st, not May 1st.

In the absence of anyone else wanting it before then, I will mail it on to her in time for their upcoming June trip.  (Amy please send me a private message with your USPS mailing address.)

Von

p.s.  Photo from Ireland to follow


----------



## Timeshare Von

*TUG Banner Arrives in Ireland*






My DH and MIL at Connemara Country Cottages, County Galway, Ireland April 28 - May 5, 2012.


----------



## Timeshare Von

The banner is on its way to Amy for her early June trip!


----------



## winger

*Are repeats allowed?*

Newport Beach, CA followed by South Lake Tahoe,CA- starting June 25, 2012.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Updated Banner Info (5/19/12)*

March 1, 2010 NYC/Mahattan Club w/Gundy & Karen G
March 20, 2010 Holiday Beach Resort/Destin, FL w/HappyTravels
June 7, 2010 Marriott/ Estepona, Spain w/MAS
June 13, 2010 Barcelona, Spain w/Cruising Tuggers
Aug 2010 Westin St John w/ GrayFal
Aug 28 - Sept 13, 2010 Alaska RV Barter w/TimeshareVon
Oct 1, 2010 Seaside Resort/Galveston, TX w/ HappyTravels
Oct 7, 2010 Peregrine Townhomes/Freeport, TX w/ HappyTravels
Dec 10, 2010 West 57th by Hilton/NYC w/ B&B Harding
Dec 25, 2010 Tahiti Village w/ the Rucker Family
Jan 16, 2011 Lahaina Maui TUG Meet Up
March 2011 Hawaii w/ MAS
March 25, 2011 Grandview/Las Vegas w/ Mike & Patty
April 2, 2011 The Cliffs w/Jack & Eileen
Sept 3, 2011 WM New Braunfels, TX w/Hophop4
Sept 24 - Oct 2, 2011 SeaScapes/NC w/Black Diamond
Oct 29, 2011 Marriott's/France w/ Caribbean-Lover
Nov 20, 2011 Pisa, Italy w/ Caribbean-Lover
Dec 23, 2011 Trento, Italy w/ Caribbean-Lover
Apr 28 - May 5, 2012 Connemara Country Cottages/Galway, Ireland w/TSVon

Currently:  June 6  AmyCurl @ Harbor Ridge

Beyond that:

June 25th - July 6th Winger @ Newport Beach, CA & S. Lake Tahoe, CA

Aug (?), 2012 Ridewithme38 @ Governors Green/Williamsburg


----------



## Timeshare Von

winger said:


> Newport Beach, CA followed by South Lake Tahoe,CA- starting June 25, 2012.



Fine by me Winger . . . I have had the banners several times, so I don't think that it matters.

Make contact with AmyCurl to set up mailing the banner to you when she returns from her early June trip.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Updated Banner 5/22/12*

March 1, 2010 NYC/Mahattan Club w/Gundy & Karen G
March 20, 2010 Holiday Beach Resort/Destin, FL w/HappyTravels
June 7, 2010 Marriott/ Estepona, Spain w/MAS
June 13, 2010 Barcelona, Spain w/Cruising Tuggers
Aug 2010 Westin St John w/ GrayFal
Aug 28 - Sept 13, 2010 Alaska RV Barter w/TimeshareVon
Oct 1, 2010 Seaside Resort/Galveston, TX w/ HappyTravels
Oct 7, 2010 Peregrine Townhomes/Freeport, TX w/ HappyTravels
Dec 10, 2010 West 57th by Hilton/NYC w/ B&B Harding
Dec 25, 2010 Tahiti Village w/ the Rucker Family
Jan 16, 2011 Lahaina Maui TUG Meet Up
March 2011 Hawaii w/ MAS
March 25, 2011 Grandview/Las Vegas w/ Mike & Patty
April 2, 2011 The Cliffs w/Jack & Eileen
Sept 3, 2011 WM New Braunfels, TX w/Hophop4
Sept 24 - Oct 2, 2011 SeaScapes/NC w/Black Diamond
Oct 29, 2011 Marriott's/France w/ Caribbean-Lover
Nov 20, 2011 Pisa, Italy w/ Caribbean-Lover
Dec 23, 2011 Trento, Italy w/ Caribbean-Lover
Apr 28 - May 5, 2012 Connemara Country Cottages/Galway, Ireland w/TSVon

Currently: June 6 AmyCurl @ Harbor Ridge

Beyond that:

June 25 - July 6 Winger @ Newport Beach, CA & S. Lake Tahoe, CA
July 14 - 21 Ridewithme38 @ Ski Side Village
(Available between these two dates)
Aug 25 - Sept 2 Ridewithme38 @ Governors Green/Williamsburg


----------



## amycurl

*TUG Banner sent across the continent!*

I mailed the banner to Winger c/o NCV today. I will wait until my tech support arrives on Monday to try and post a picture. 

It was cool to read all of the notes and different places where the banner has been.


----------



## winger

*Ready to forward to Ridewithme38*

I will try emailing again for mailing instructions.

Newport Coast and South Lake Tahoe done!  I will upload pics at a later date when I find time.


----------



## pianodinosaur

This photo was taken June 29, 2012 at The Royal Islander in Cancun, Mexico.  It features pjrose and my DW. The photo was taken from the room of pjrose and her DH.





This is a photo of the TUG Banner taken infront of the Royals on June 28, 2012.  I am there along with DW, pjrose, and her DH.





This is a photo of DW and I taken by the beach at the Royal Islander with the TUG banner on June 26, 2012.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Nice photos - thanks for sharing!


----------



## scottmc70

Would it be possible to get a banner to take to Panama City Beach on Sept 28 2012. This will be our first Time Share trip as a owner thanks to TUG and would love to carry the banner.


----------



## pedro47

This is my first time to this tread and it is "Awesome."


----------



## Timeshare Von

scottmc70 said:


> Would it be possible to get a banner to take to Panama City Beach on Sept 28 2012. This will be our first Time Share trip as a owner thanks to TUG and would love to carry the banner.



Sounds good to me Scott.  I'll update the list


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Banner Update 8/4/12*

March 1, 2010 NYC/Mahattan Club w/Gundy & Karen G
March 20, 2010 Holiday Beach Resort/Destin, FL w/HappyTravels
June 7, 2010 Marriott/ Estepona, Spain w/MAS
June 13, 2010 Barcelona, Spain w/Cruising Tuggers
Aug 2010 Westin St John w/ GrayFal
Aug 28 - Sept 13, 2010 Alaska RV Barter w/TimeshareVon
Oct 1, 2010 Seaside Resort/Galveston, TX w/ HappyTravels
Oct 7, 2010 Peregrine Townhomes/Freeport, TX w/ HappyTravels
Dec 10, 2010 West 57th by Hilton/NYC w/ B&B Harding
Dec 25, 2010 Tahiti Village w/ the Rucker Family
Jan 16, 2011 Lahaina Maui TUG Meet Up
March 2011 Hawaii w/ MAS
March 25, 2011 Grandview/Las Vegas w/ Mike & Patty
April 2, 2011 The Cliffs w/Jack & Eileen
Sept 3, 2011 WM New Braunfels, TX w/Hophop4
Sept 24 - Oct 2, 2011 SeaScapes/NC w/Black Diamond
Oct 29, 2011 Marriott's/France w/ Caribbean-Lover
Nov 20, 2011 Pisa, Italy w/ Caribbean-Lover
Dec 23, 2011 Trento, Italy w/ Caribbean-Lover
Apr 28 - May 5, 2012 Connemara Country Cottages/Galway, Ireland w/TSVon
June 6 AmyCurl @ Harbor Ridge
June 25 - July 6 Winger @ Newport Beach, CA & S. Lake Tahoe, CA
July 14 - 21 Ridewithme38 @ Ski Side Village
Aug 25 - Sept 2 Ridewithme38 @ Governors Green/Williamsburg

Next UP:
Sept 28 - ScottMc70 @ Panama City Beach FL


----------



## Timeshare Von

amycurl said:


> I mailed the banner to Winger c/o NCV today. I will wait until my tech support arrives on Monday to try and post a picture.
> 
> It was cool to read all of the notes and different places where the banner has been.



Hey Amy . . . where are your photos?  We'd love to see you folks too!


----------



## JillC

*Banner*

I will be going to The Ridge Tahoe this Saturday if it can be sent to me by then.


----------



## Timeshare Von

JillC said:


> I will be going to The Ridge Tahoe this Saturday if it can be sent to me by then.



Sorry Jill.  It looks like it is currently "on vacation" with another TUGGER . . .  Aug 25 - Sept 2 Ridewithme38 @ Governors Green/Williamsburg.  Maybe you can message him directly to see if he can possibly get it to you before you leave on Saturday.

P.S.  Let me know if you do that so that I can update the listing


----------



## scottmc70

*Banner*

Leaving at the end of the week, haven't heard anything about getting the banner.


----------



## Timeshare Von

scottmc70 said:


> Leaving at the end of the week, haven't heard anything about getting the banner.



I've sent a PM to Ridewithme38 who was scheduled to have it before you.

You may want to follow-up with him as well. (See his message above #654 for the link to PM him directly.)


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Updated 10/7/12*



Timeshare Von said:


> March 1, 2010 NYC/Mahattan Club w/Gundy & Karen G
> March 20, 2010 Holiday Beach Resort/Destin, FL w/HappyTravels
> June 7, 2010 Marriott/ Estepona, Spain w/MAS
> June 13, 2010 Barcelona, Spain w/Cruising Tuggers
> Aug 2010 Westin St John w/ GrayFal
> Aug 28 - Sept 13, 2010 Alaska RV Barter w/TimeshareVon
> Oct 1, 2010 Seaside Resort/Galveston, TX w/ HappyTravels
> Oct 7, 2010 Peregrine Townhomes/Freeport, TX w/ HappyTravels
> Dec 10, 2010 West 57th by Hilton/NYC w/ B&B Harding
> Dec 25, 2010 Tahiti Village w/ the Rucker Family
> Jan 16, 2011 Lahaina Maui TUG Meet Up
> March 2011 Hawaii w/ MAS
> March 25, 2011 Grandview/Las Vegas w/ Mike & Patty
> April 2, 2011 The Cliffs w/Jack & Eileen
> Sept 3, 2011 WM New Braunfels, TX w/Hophop4
> Sept 24 - Oct 2, 2011 SeaScapes/NC w/Black Diamond
> Oct 29, 2011 Marriott's/France w/ Caribbean-Lover
> Nov 20, 2011 Pisa, Italy w/ Caribbean-Lover
> Dec 23, 2011 Trento, Italy w/ Caribbean-Lover
> Apr 28 - May 5, 2012 Connemara Country Cottages/Galway, Ireland w/TSVon
> June 6 AmyCurl @ Harbor Ridge
> June 25 - July 6 Winger @ Newport Beach, CA & S. Lake Tahoe, CA
> July 14 - 21 Ridewithme38 @ Ski Side Village
> Aug 25 - Sept 2 Ridewithme38 @ Governors Green/Williamsburg
> Sept 28 - ScottMc70 @ Panama City Beach FL   *THIS DID NOT HAPPEN*



Ridewithme38 . . . can you confirm that you still have the banner?


----------



## Black Diamond

*Black Diamond will take TUG banner to Summer Bay Resort*

I would like to take the TUG Banner to Summer Bay Resort in Orlando FL for the December 21 to 28, 2012.

Can the Banner be sent to me?
Who do I contact before and after the trip?

Thanks!


----------



## Kdjk5467

*Three places in one week!*

Hmmmm, late notice here:
Need banner by October 21st

Im scoping out places I may want to buy and will staying in three separate resorts in a one week period!

Ocean Watch, Myrtle Beach SC
Grande Ocean, HHI SC
Surf Watch, HHI SC

If would be cool to snap the banner in all three places. Probably too late???


----------



## SOS8260456

Timeshare Von said:


> Ridewithme38 . . . can you confirm that you still have the banner?



Just realized, haven't seen any postings from him in a while.

This is a neat thread.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Black Diamond & KDJK . . . I've been trying to get a response from Ridewithme for about a month, but w/o success.  I'm assuming he has the banner, but have not been able to confirm.  As noted by SOS, he hasn't posted here on TUG for several weeks; I hope he's OK!

Until the banner location in confirmed, it's difficult to schedule its future adventures.

Perhaps there is another process being used for scheduling since I really just assumed responsibility for it this past spring when it was clear that the banner sent to me was not the one being tracked & scheduled here.

I'd hate to think this one got lost too, as that seems to have been the outcome of at least one of the original banners.

I'll post a follow-up once I know something to share and we can move forward with scheduling.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Looking for "Banner Photos"*

*June 6 AmyCurl @ Harbor Ridge
June 25 - July 6 Winger @ Newport Beach, CA & S. Lake Tahoe, CA
July 14 - 21 Ridewithme38 @ Ski Side Village
Aug 25 - Sept 2 Ridewithme38 @ Governors Green/Williamsburg*


We'd all love to see where the banner's been since May


----------



## TUGBrian

I sent ride a personal email to see if he could shed some light on his situation and or the status of the banner.

im pretty sure i have another blank banner here we can send along its walkabout if this one truly is lost.


----------



## MFT

Brian or Von,

Is there a new banner in circulation?  I see this thread sort of fell off after October.  I'm heading to Wyndham Grand Desert Las Vegas Feb 15th.

Also, doe TUG have a store?  I'm sure pins, t-shirts, bumper stickers would go well.  I'd love to go to an "owner's update" with a nice little "TUGS" pin on my shirt.  Not a big button, just a nice pin.  Or how about hats?


----------



## MFT

I found this online, but it wasn't linked from the TUGS website, so wasn't sure if it is your official site.

http://www.cafepress.com/timeshare.374926338


----------



## Timeshare Von

MFT said:


> Brian or Von,
> 
> Is there a new banner in circulation?  I see this thread sort of fell off after October.  I'm heading to Wyndham Grand Desert Las Vegas Feb 15th.
> <<snipped>>



I have sorta dropped out of the loop on this since Brian said he was handling with Ride . . . and there were no further updates.  Sorry.


----------



## pianodinosaur

This photograph was taken during our Panama Canal Cruise that went roundtrip from Fort Lauderdale.  The trip was paid with HGVC points.


----------



## pianodinosaur

It would appear that Facebook has put MyFamily out of business.  This has resulted in the deletion of my previous photos to TUGbbs.  Sorry about that.


----------



## pianodinosaur

I am trying photobucket for the first time since MyFamily.com has stopped working.   This photo was taken on a Princess Panama Canal Cruise roundtrip from Fort Lauderdale.  The cruise was paid with HGVC points.







[/IMG]


----------



## TUGBrian

what did I miss with ride?

sorry...ive not been following this for a bit now.

who was the last person to have the banner?  and who was it sent to?


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> what did I miss with ride?
> 
> sorry...ive not been following this for a bit now.
> 
> who was the last person to have the banner?  and who was it sent to?



Brian . . . this was your last message regarding tracking down the banner back in October  . . .



TUGBrian said:


> I sent ride a personal email to see if he could shed some light on his situation and or the status of the banner.
> 
> im pretty sure i have another blank banner here we can send along its walkabout if this one truly is lost.



As I said, I have no idea what's up having stepped back from it.


----------



## TUGBrian

hrmmm...i certainly dont recall getting a reply on that one.

ill try it again tomorrow.


----------



## TUGBrian

well ive gotten no replies to my emails, or pms from ridewithme38...so im going to assume the banner is gone.

I do have a new banner i can mail out next week, who would be up in line for it?


----------



## TUGBrian

I also show he's been active on the forum in the past week or so, so clearly he is still around.

very frustrated at the lack of response about the banner however.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> . . . very frustrated at the lack of response about the banner however.



Yep I hear you.  That's why I've stepped back from trying to help with scheduling and following up with the banner.


----------



## TUGBrian

low and behold I recieved a random banner in the mail yesterday (well to the po box for TUG)...had no name on it or return sender address.

but hey...at least we got the banner back.

Whos taking a trip first and wants to take the banner with them?


----------



## gomo2010

Hi Brian:
We will be heading to Canmore, Alberta Aug 24-31.  Not sure how this program works as we are new to timeshare, but we could take it.  
Gord


----------



## RV 16

*Banner Request*

Hi Brian,
I've been trying to get the banner for a couple of months now. We'd like to use it for our first stay at our home resort, Bolton Valley, VT Easter week, starting  March 30th. Thank you. :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

close enough for me...email me your shipping address

tug@tug2.net


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> low and behold I recieved a random banner in the mail yesterday (well to the po box for TUG)...had no name on it or return sender address.
> 
> but hey...at least we got the banner back.
> 
> Whos taking a trip first and wants to take the banner with them?



Good news!  Glad it's back.  If it stays around long enough for trips this fall, we'll take it to the Poconos (Oct 19-26, 2013).

Von


----------



## amycurl

Yay! I'm glad it didn't disappear! 

Von, I did promise photos from the summer, didn't I? Will need to find a site to upload them to that doesn't reveal any of my other secret online identities.....


----------



## TUGBrian

only person that needs to email me is who im shipping it to now =)

once hes done with it next month he will mail it to whoever is going on vacation after that!


----------



## TUGBrian

banner going out to RV16 this week for their trip next month.

I believe we have another slated to go for a trip in april...good to know the banner will be back in rotation!


----------



## Timeshare Von

amycurl said:


> Yay! I'm glad it didn't disappear!
> 
> Von, I did promise photos from the summer, didn't I? Will need to find a site to upload them to that doesn't reveal any of my other secret online identities.....



Good deal Amy!

Photobucket or Flickr are two sites I've used.  If you have a Facebook account, you can use links to .jpg files there without it giving up your real identity.


----------



## TUGBrian

you can email the photos to tug@tug2.net if you like.

on a side note...i need to up the limits for attachments here on the forum...not like we have a space problem =)


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...try it now...attachments should now be allowed up to 2megs


----------



## amycurl

I think I did this right, using the brand-new attachment capability....Woo-hoo! Success!
Myself, my daughter and my mother on the deck of the clubhouse at Harbor Ridge...a bit gray that day, but you can see the ocean on the horizon! (Much thanks goes to my spouse, who was very patient about this whole picture/banner thing....


----------



## Timeshare Von

amycurl said:


> I think I did this right, using the brand-new attachment capability....Woo-hoo! Success!
> Myself, my daughter and my mother on the deck of the clubhouse at Harbor Ridge...a bit gray that day, but you can see the ocean on the horizon! (Much thanks goes to my spouse, who was very patient about this whole picture/banner thing....



Hurray . . . and thanks for sharing Amy!


----------



## TUGBrian

worked just fine!  Looks like a great vacation!


----------



## RV 16

Banner received, thank you!

Whose next? Will be available to mail out after April 6th. (Prefer continental US mailing, please)

Please PM me and we'd be happy to pass along at that time.


----------



## gomo2010

"I have had a banner made up for TUG (pic below)...and I would like to mail it to a TUG Member who is going on vacation to a timeshare resort on vacation."

Were heading off to Canmore in late August, how do we get a banner.


----------



## Black Diamond

*Current location of TUG Banner!!*

 
I could use the banner for June 14 to July 1st for trip to Port Clinton Ohio and then French River Canada.

Let me know if one is available or who to contact about forwarding one to me.

Thanks!


----------



## Timeshare Von

MMmmmm it doesn't seem the banner travels are being tracked here in the forum.

I would like to have it for our Oct. 19th trip to the Poconos.


----------



## RV 16

Hello Black Diamond, I am sorry I did not see your post sooner. I have not been on the site for a while.If you have not received a banner yet, I have one that I would love to send you. Do you have an address at the vacation location in Ohio that I can mail to tomorrow? Thank you, RV 16


----------



## Black Diamond

*DONE with TUG Banner*

Who wants the TUG Banner now?
I will ship it out as soon as I see who is in need of it soon!!



Black Diamond said:


> I could use the banner for June 14 to July 1st for trip to Port Clinton Ohio and then French River Canada.
> 
> Let me know if one is available or who to contact about forwarding one to me.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## gomo2010

If nobody needs it sooner I could use it for our trip starting August 24.  Send me a private message if there are no other takers and I will give you my address.


----------



## Black Diamond

I will wait about a week for any others to "state their claim to it" and then let you know about shipping it off to you.

Thanks!



gomo2010 said:


> If nobody needs it sooner I could use it for our trip starting August 24.  Send me a private message if there are no other takers and I will give you my address.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Glad to see it is ambling along.  I was starting to wonder


----------



## SmithOp

My membership renewal is due, any incentives for banner pics? 

I'll be at HGVC Marbrisa the first week of Aug.

(Yeah I know, I can I just write a review...)


----------



## Black Diamond

*Bump once MORE!!*

SmithOp is next and then off to gomo2010 in both August 2013

Will send photos of my trips to Clinton Reef Club in Ohio and Chadiere Lodge on the French River in Ontario, CA




Black Diamond said:


> I will wait about a week for any others to "state their claim to it" and then let you know about shipping it off to you.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Timeshare Von

I just want to chime in here and reserve the banner for our October 19th trip to the Poconos (Depuy-Shawnee).  I will need the banner on/before Thursday 10/17.

Thanks much!


----------



## gomo2010

*TUG Banner*

I have the banner ready to ship to the person who needs it the soonest.


----------



## Timeshare Von

gomo2010 said:


> I have the banner ready to ship to the person who needs it the soonest.



I'm not until mid October, so hopefully someone will take it in September.  If you still have it on 10/1 . . . let me know and I'll get you my mailing address.


----------



## 3699

*Banner room in my suitcase!*

We leave on October 23rd for "Down Under" will be visiting two Timeshares and also Celebrity Solstice for 12 nights. 
Looking forward to hearing from a Tugger with a Banner.
Thanks,
Julie Hosking
Arizona


----------



## Timeshare Von

3699 said:


> We leave on October 23rd for "Down Under" will be visiting two Timeshares and also Celebrity Solstice for 12 nights.
> Looking forward to hearing from a Tugger with a Banner.
> Thanks,
> Julie Hosking
> Arizona



I think there is just one banner floating around now.  Assuming I get the banner for our 10/19 trip to the Poconos, we would miss your departure date on 10/23.  Sorry.


----------



## gomo2010

Hi Yvonne:
If I don't hear from anyone else in the next week, I'll PM and get your address:
Gord


----------



## Timeshare Von

gomo2010 said:


> Hi Yvonne:
> If I don't hear from anyone else in the next week, I'll PM and get your address:
> Gord



Sounds good - thanks much.


----------



## 3699

*Banner Wishes!*

Yvonne, if there is only one banner available, how do we obtain another?
Julie


----------



## TUGBrian

there is only currently one banner in rotation available for members to take on trips.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> there is only currently one banner in rotation available for members to take on trips.



It's a shame if the others have been lost along the way.

I'm glad I have photos of all of the times we've been fortunate to document our vacations with a TUG Banner.


----------



## TUGBrian

I have 3 banners that are full of signatures that made it back to me actually.

there just one left in rotation.

I thought I honestly had another blank one around here in the office, ill have to look for it.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> I have 3 banners that are full of signatures that made it back to me actually.
> 
> there just one left in rotation.
> 
> I thought I honestly had another blank one around here in the office, ill have to look for it.



Well that is good news Brian!  I'm glad they made their way "home" to you!

Thanks for making this possible for us to do.  It's a fun thing to do.  My MIL who's going to the Pocono's with us next month even asked "Do we get to do that banner thing again?" (She was with us for Nashville and Ireland)


----------



## 3699

*New Banner*

Brian, sure hope you can find that Banner in your office.  I think it would be fun to have pictures of it's first travels "Down Under".
I will stand by!
Julie


----------



## Timeshare Von

*November Requests?*



Timeshare Von said:


> I just want to chime in here and reserve the banner for our October 19th trip to the Poconos (Depuy-Shawnee).  I will need the banner on/before Thursday 10/17.
> 
> Thanks much!



The banner will soon be on its way to me for the above trip.  If someone has a T/S trip planned for November, please PM me.  If not . . . I will be taking it with me to Wyndham Riverside Suites in San Antonio the second week of December (12/8-12/13) . . . making it available just in time for Christmas!

Von


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Banner Schedule Update*

Here is what we have through 12/15:

Banner is on route to TimeshareVon now for 10/19-10/26 trip to the Poconos.

11/9 - 11/30  Pittle for trip to Puerto Vallarta

12/7 - 12/14  TimeshareVon for trip to San Antonio

So the banner is available for mailing on Monday 12/16 if there is someone out there in TUGland who wants it for around Christmas/New Years.


----------



## itllbok

*Orlando week of December 8, 2013*

My family will be going to Sheraton Vistana Villages in Orlando the week of December 8, 2013. We would be happy to take the banner if one is available.


----------



## Timeshare Von

itllbok said:


> My family will be going to Sheraton Vistana Villages in Orlando the week of December 8, 2013. We would be happy to take the banner if one is available.



Sorry I will have it 12/7 - 12/14 in Texas.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Wyndham Shawnee-Depuy in the Poconos (10/20/13)


----------



## Timeshare Von

Timeshare Von said:


> Sorry I will have it 12/7 - 12/14 in Texas.



UPDATE/CHANGE . . .

Since I just had it, I will pass on it so that_* itllbok*_ can have it next for their trip to Orlando.

Please get in touch with Pittle so that they can mail it to you when they get back from Mexico.

Yvonne


----------



## Timeshare Von

Timeshare Von said:


> Here is what we have through 12/15:
> 
> Banner is on route to TimeshareVon now for 10/19-10/26 trip to the Poconos.
> 
> 11/9 - 11/30  Pittle for trip to Puerto Vallarta
> 
> 12/7 - 12/14  TimeshareVon for trip to San Antonio
> 
> So the banner is available for mailing on Monday 12/16 if there is someone out there in TUGland who wants it for around Christmas/New Years.



UPDATE/CORRECTION:

11/9 - 11/30  Pittle for trip to Puerto Vallarta

12/8 - 12/15  Itllbok for trip to Orlando

If there is someone interested in having the banner beyond this date, please post so that we can make arrangements to have Itllbok send it on to the next in line.


----------



## NHTraveler

I leave on December 28th to Southern Florida, until the 7th of January if the sign is available.


----------



## Timeshare Von

NHTraveler said:


> I leave on December 28th to Southern Florida, until the 7th of January if the sign is available.



Sounds like a plan.  You'll need to get in touch with Itllbok to make arrangements to have it mailed to you after they return from Orlando around 12/16.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Update Through the End of 2013*

11/9 - 11/30 Pittle for trip to Puerto Vallarta

12/8 - 12/15 Itllbok for trip to Orlando

12/28 - 1/7  NHTraveler for trip to S. Florida


----------



## TUGBrian

testing some new stuff out to see if this will make our photos much  more interesting...

does this map show publicly for anyone?

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/alb...23195202225&authkey=Gv1sRgCNbeqauZorORuwE#map


----------



## klpca

TUGBrian said:


> testing some new stuff out to see if this will make our photos much  more interesting...
> 
> does this map show publicly for anyone?
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/alb...23195202225&authkey=Gv1sRgCNbeqauZorORuwE#map



Yes, I can see it. Very nice!


----------



## TUGBrian

awesome...im glad its public.

this is going to be very cool =)  gonna make a separate post.


----------



## TUGBrian

ive updated the original post in the banner thread to include the new global map view for everything now (its way nicer)

Ill also go through this thread and add any photos I didnt include from the original banner page!


----------



## TUGBrian

Ok, whew...I only saw about 3 photos in the thread that werent already on the banner page, so every single image (that I know of) should be included in the google map overview!

if you do not see your photo in the overview, or have some awesome ones to add, just email them to photos@tug2.com  with the resort name in the subject line!


----------



## Passepartout

Looks great, Brian. Thanks for your effort. Now to fill in all those blank places. There HAVE to be more timeshares in more places than we see here. Maybe more banners would equal more pictures?? Naturally, seeing them all up in one place like this prods folks to show off their travels.


----------



## TUGBrian

im going to tear apart my office to find that other banner right now actually =)


----------



## TUGBrian

annnnd success!

not only did I find a new blank banner (pretty sure this was the one that someone paid extra for long ago)...but I found a half signed banner too.  Can easily send it back out for more signatures!

Von....is anyone backed up for the banner since we only have one?


----------



## Passepartout

Well... it isn't a timeshare vacay, but we're off to Aus/NZ in a couple weeks and we could help fill in an empty space down under....

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

that works, i can send you a banner for that.


----------



## Passepartout

Cool. I will forward it along when we return b4 the holidays.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> <<SNIPPED>>
> Von....is anyone backed up for the banner since we only have one?



Very nice Brian.  I could see the map & photos on Picaso too.

Glad you found another banner.  I was going to take it with me to San Antonio for my 12/8 stay at Riverside, but went ahead and skipped so that someone else could have it since I just had it last month.

If you don't have any other takers for December, I would take it and continue it on its way after my trip.

Let me know and I can send you my mailing address . . . but again, if there is someone else out there who would like it, feel free to send on to someone new.  

p.s.  I should have read the entire thread.  Depending on Jim's timing for down under, I could take it after him.  If our dates overlap or are too tight, I'm cool w/ passing on it this time around.


----------



## slip

If there's one available, I'm going to Hawaii on Thanksgiving. Hard to tell
If there's one available from reading the thread but if there is let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Timeshare Von

After further thought (and the fact that I am traveling alone in December), I'm going to take a pass on the banner this time around.

Thanks Passepartout for reaching out to me about my dates, etc.

I/we have had a banner for many of our trips (I think six or seven?) so letting others have the opportunity is not a problem for me in December.


----------



## TUGBrian

jim passed on his trip south as well, its available to go to hawaii.

email me your mailing address.


----------



## slip

Thanks, sent an email.


----------



## Black Diamond

*Lakeview Golf Resort and Spa, West Virginia*

We will be at Lakeview Golf Resort and Spa, Morgantown WV  
 December 15 to 29, 2013 for Christmas break.

Looking for a 2 bedroom place for the New Years week also, but not confirmed.

Could use banner at that time.

Thanks!



Timeshare Von said:


> UPDATE/CORRECTION:
> 
> 11/9 - 11/30  Pittle for trip to Puerto Vallarta
> 
> 12/8 - 12/15  Itllbok for trip to Orlando
> 
> If there is someone interested in having the banner beyond this date, please post so that we can make arrangements to have Itllbok send it on to the next in line.


----------



## Caribbean-lover

Brian, is it possible to have a banner that circulates only in Europe? Because paying when I receive it and then paying to send it back to the US is quite a lot of money! Thanks a lot


----------



## TUGBrian

hmm, have to think on that one...im sure we can come up with something.


----------



## Black Diamond

*BUMP to see updates of plans for TUG banner in December*

I will be at Silverwoods at Treasure Lake Resort in Du Bois,PA for New Years Week after Lakeview in Morgantown WV

Let me know if a TUG Banner if available!!

Thanks!


[/B]





Black Diamond said:


> We will be at Lakeview Golf Resort and Spa, Morgantown WV
> December 15 to 29, 2013 for Christmas break.
> 
> Looking for a 2 bedroom place for the New Years week also, but not confirmed.
> 
> Could use banner at that time.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Timeshare Von

Timeshare Von said:


> 11/9 - 11/30 Pittle for trip to Puerto Vallarta
> 
> 12/8 - 12/15 Itllbok for trip to Orlando
> 
> 12/28 - 1/7  NHTraveler for trip to S. Florida



I just got a PM from Pittle that she's mailed it on to Itllbok for their trip to Orlando.

If you haven't already, please be sure to connect with NHTraveler to make arrangements for mailing upon your return.


----------



## TUGBrian

slip should also have a banner and be back from his hawaii trip


----------



## slip

I'm back on the 23rd, just let me know who and where to ship it to.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Black Diamond said:


> I will be at Silverwoods at Treasure Lake Resort in Du Bois,PA for New Years Week after Lakeview in Morgantown WV
> 
> Let me know if a TUG Banner if available!!
> 
> Thanks!
> [/B]



From what I can tell, it looks like this is where Slip's banner should go, if he can get it to BlackDiamond between his trips.

Sorry . . . I wasn't really following the second banner and where it should be going.  I was on that other one since we were in the cue for it in October and I tried to post a schedule for it through the end of the year.

Hopefully someone (Brian?) can monitor and schedule the banners moving forward.


----------



## slip

Here's my first picture. I'll have one next week and one more the week after
That. I could send it out as early as the 16th if needed.


----------



## Timeshare Von

slip said:


> Here's my first picture. I'll have one next week and one more the week after
> That. I could send it out as early as the 16th if needed.
> 
> View attachment 1478



Nice photo Jeff . . .  thanks for sharing.

As for the banner, send a PM to BlackDiamond and make the arrangements with him.


----------



## slip

Thanks, two pictures to go.

I sent him/her a PM. I'll post if I'm going to send it to them.


----------



## Black Diamond

*Working on details of mailing.*

Thanks, Working on details of mailing.

Thanks!


----------



## Black Diamond

*WHO is NEXT?*


I will send out the banner by December 29 to SOMEONE. 

 Let me know who wants it for January 2014.


----------



## Passepartout

I actually got a picture of my home made TUG 'banner' and my bright smiling face at the Sydney Opera House. Will post it in a few days when we are off $.75/min wi-fi.

Jim


----------



## slip

Here's my second picture. One more from Kauai to go.
Am I supposed to send the pictures to anyone or is posting them here 
Good enough?


----------



## TUGBrian

if you want them on the map, email them to photos@tug2.com with the resort they are taken at in the subject line.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> if you want them on the map, email them to photos@tug2.com with the resort they are taken at in the subject line.



Hey Brian, is that map available to view?  I don't know if any of our photos have been submitted or appear on the map.

Thanks,
Von


----------



## slip

Thanks Brian. Just mailed two and I'll have one more next week.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, the map is public...its in a link on the first post of this thread.

and here

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/albumMap?uname=105907382339398198886&aid=5943649923195202225#map


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> yes, the map is public...its in a link on the first post of this thread.
> 
> and here
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/albumMap?uname=105907382339398198886&aid=5943649923195202225#map



Thanks Brian.  Looks like all of mine are up except the trip to Ireland last year.  I just emailed it to you.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Timeshare Von said:


> My DH and MIL at Connemara Country Cottages, County Galway, Ireland April 28 - May 5, 2012.



OOPS - looks like when I refiled some photos on FB the link to the original photo was broken. Hopefully this repost will work . . .


----------



## TUGBrian

to get them to auto-post on the map page, you need to email them to phots@tug2.com


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> to get them to auto-post on the map page, you need to email them to phots@tug2.com



Brian I did email it to you over the weekend.  Did you not get it? (Actually - - photos@tug2.com)


----------



## TUGBrian

I see it now, added the location and it should appear on the map now!


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> I see it now, added the location and it should appear on the map now!



Thanks Brian!


----------



## amycurl

Wow. Had no idea that map existed! My DD will be very excited to see her picture on the map.


----------



## Passepartout

As promised, pictures of yours truly and better half beginning the Thanksgiving cruise from Australia to New Zealand.





Me about to catch a bite pre-concert





The better half





Sailing away.... From the grass covered acreage atop Celebrity Solstice.


----------



## Karen G

Nice pictures!


----------



## Timeshare Von

Karen G said:


> Nice pictures!



Yes . . . thanks for sharing!


----------



## TUGBrian

and you are on the map! =)


----------



## Passepartout

Thanks! Thought I was 'out there', til I saw the one in Antarctica. Will try for a couple more on the other side of the Int'l Date Line later this year.

Jim


----------



## slip

Our last pictures. Pono Kai, Kauai, Hawaii.
I already emailed it to the photos address for the map.
Aloha


----------



## TUGBrian

photos are up!


----------



## NHTraveler

Received banner from Itllbok (thanks).  Is there someone in line for it once I finish?  I can mail it out to someone between January 3rd and 7th.


----------



## TUGBrian

I dont see anyone currently on the list to take it...but perhaps someone can chime in!


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> I dont see anyone currently on the list to take it...but perhaps someone can chime in!



Me neither.  Both seem to come available after the new year.  I think Black Diamond has the other one, ready to mail after 12/29.


----------



## NHTraveler

Ok...It will be ready in the time span I posted earlier and ready to ship when called upon.


----------



## pittle

*Pittle & Olschool at Mondavi in Puerto Vallarta*





Mike & Phyllis (pittle) with Jean (olschool) & Mingo at the Mondavi - November 2013.  Mondavi is a small resort just up from Ocho Casadas by Grand Miramar.  The views of the bay are spectacular.

We had a great time and each hosted a dinner for the others.


----------



## pittle

*Pittle & Tropical Lady in Puerto Vallarta*






Pittle (in center) with Tropical Lady (Joan) on right.  Joan's husband Jim is on the left.  They were staying at the Grand Luxxe in Nuevo Vallarta and came to visit Mike and Phyllis at the Buganvilias Sky Suites.  We had a great afternoon of visiting and then went to dinner at El Andreigo's just up from the Buganvilias.

We also went sailing with kscar, but did not get a group photo with the banner.


----------



## slip

I mailed out the Tug banner out today to Black Diamond. Post office said
They should get it by Thursday or Friday.

Thank You!!


----------



## Timeshare Von

Pittle . . . great photos in Mexico.  I'm so glad it worked out for you to have the banner for your trip!


----------



## Black Diamond

*Have Banner and willing to ship*

I have a TUG banner and will ship out when someone asks for it.

Thanks!




Timeshare Von said:


> Me neither.  Both seem to come available after the new year.  I think Black Diamond has the other one, ready to mail after 12/29.


----------



## topmom101

I will be in Aruba for 1 month starting June 15th.  I will have family visiting me thruout the month who can easily ship the banner back once they return to the USA. If the banner is available, I'd love to take it with me.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*2014 Tug Banner Requests*

OK so if I've kept up with things, there are currently two TUG banners in circulation.

Black Diamond has one available now and NHTraveler has the other (for shipping between 1/3 and 1/7).  I don't see anything lined up after their December trips.

The only pending request I see right now for the new year is TopMom101 who's going to Aruba in June.

Does that about size things up at the moment?


----------



## TUGBrian

yep, ive not see any requests between now and june.


----------



## Passepartout

I'll make one (easier to pack) to take to Japan and Russia in May.

Here's a thought, Brian. How about making a printable 'banner'? Maybe it could be in either this thread or a Sticky. Then people could just print out their own, shoot a photo and post it. It would save on postage and require no scheduling.

I know it's fun to have the one(s) with all the names of TUGgers who've traveled with it, but it's heavy and takes a good bit of room if you're traveling by plane and using carry-ons.

Jim


----------



## slip

I'm going to Las Vegas on 3-30-14, I'd take it if it's available.


----------



## TUGBrian

I believe I linked the hi-res image of the oval TUG logo in another thread...ill have to find it.

folks are welcome to print that if they wish.

or buy any of the stuff at the cafepress logo store if they just want something with the tug logo on it =)


As long as folks arent using the logo or name for commercial endeavors (or representing TUG in a poor light)...folks are welcome to use the logo on whatever they like.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Out of curiosity, how much does one of the banners like you have cost Brian?  I wouldn't mind having one myself, actually.  With the number of times I've had and shipped one forward, my guess is I could have probably bought two of them.


----------



## Timeshare Von

slip said:


> I'm going to Las Vegas on 3-30-14, I'd take it if it's available.



Sounds good . . . I'll add you to the "list" of upcoming trips!


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Running List - 2014*

Slip March 30th to Vegas
TopMom101  June 15th to Aruba


----------



## TUGBrian

Timeshare Von said:


> Out of curiosity, how much does one of the banners like you have cost Brian?  I wouldn't mind having one myself, actually.  With the number of times I've had and shipped one forward, my guess is I could have probably bought two of them.



I can ask the printer when I speak to him next, I know of at least one person (pianodinosaur) that had the printer make and ship him one as well.

I want to say it was 40 dollars?


----------



## slip

Thank You, I'll post again when if gets closer.


----------



## RV 16

*Banner request*

Hello Brian and "slip", 
We will be in Vegas starting March 29 th. Maybe we can meet up and share the banner while there? Would be great to meet a fellow TUG Traveler! 
Thank you


----------



## slip

Never met a live TUGGER. pm me and let me know where your staying
And we can pass it along.


----------



## Black Diamond

*3 week of use for the banner in March and April*

:whoopie:I will be at Silverleaf's Fox River Resort, Sheridan, IL from March 15 to 22, then headed to Vacation Villas at the Summit for March 22 to 28.  

Then my wife will be traveling with during Spring Break to West Oaks, Arnolds Park, IA during April 12 to 19.  

The Banner will see some great sights and be proudly shown around the Mid-West gain exposure for TUG.

If I keep my travels up like this, I may need to get a "Personal TUG Banner" to carry with me VERSUS using the "Traveling TUG Banner!!"

If some one does want to use the TUG Banner, then return it to me before March 15th, let me know!!


----------



## NHTraveler

If possible, I would like a banner from April 15-23.  If not possible, that's ok.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Updated 1/21/14*



Timeshare Von said:


> Black Diamond has one available now and NHTraveler has the other (for shipping between 1/3 and 1/7).  I don't see anything lined up after their December trips.



I believe the two banners are still with Black Diamond and NHTraveler.

Upcoming trips - updated today:

BlackDiamond March 15-28 (Illinois)
Slip March 30 (Vegas) . . . to be mailed to Slip who will share with RV 16
RV16 March 29 (Vegas)
BlackDiamond April 12-19 (Iowa)
NHTraveler April 15 (Florida)
TopMom101 June 15th (Aruba) 

Have I missed anyone?  Does anyone want/need a banner for February?  If so, it would be better to send the banner from NHTraveler to save some postage since BlackDiamond will need it back in March.  Then that banner can proceed on to the "Vegas" trips of RV16 and Slip.

If nobody needs the banner NHTraveler has in February, it should be sent on to RV16 or Slip for them to share in Vegas at the end of March.

Make sense?


----------



## NHTraveler

Yes, I still have one.  Location for April is Panama City Beach.  As for shipping banner for Vegas, I will do as instructed when the time comes.


----------



## Timeshare Von

NHTraveler said:


> Yes, I still have one.  Location for April is Panama City Beach.  As for shipping banner for Vegas, I will do as instructed when the time comes.



Thanks Bill.  I've updated the list.


----------



## RV 16

Excited to meet a fellow Tugger in Vegas. Who ever will be sending banner for the March trip, please send to "Slip" as he requested first. We can share while there.
Thank you for the update Yvonne.


----------



## Timeshare Von

RV 16 said:


> Excited to meet a fellow Tugger in Vegas. Who ever will be sending banner for the March trip, please send to "Slip" as he requested first. We can share while there.
> Thank you for the update Yvonne.



Gotcha RV16.  I've updated the post above.

As for meeting a fellow TUGGER, very cool that you are able to work it out.

We met fellow TUGGERS on the Big Island of Hawaii for luau several years ago and really enjoyed it.  Other attempts (like once in Flagstaff and another in Williamsburg) didn't quite work out.

I have met several travel forum "friends" in person, especially folks from Trip Advisor either from or interested in Alaska.  It's a wonderful way to share in the experience.


----------



## slip

I don't know if it was decided yet who I get the banner from but if you PM
Me, I will give you my address. We leave on 3-30-14 and I will pass it off to 
RV16 while we're in Vegas. Thank You.


----------



## NHTraveler

slip said:


> I don't know if it was decided yet who I get the banner from but if you PM
> Me, I will give you my address. We leave on 3-30-14 and I will pass it off to
> RV16 while we're in Vegas. Thank You.



It is I...lol.  I will be mailing out a banner to you for RV and you to use.  Then it will need to be shipped right back to me for my trip to Florida.  I leave on the 14th or April.

Please PM me your address and I will get it out to you.

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian

if you guys arent uploading the pics here, are you mailing them to photos@tug2.com ?


----------



## slip

Received the banner today. We'll make sure you get it before your next trip.
It will come from either me or RV 16 who we're seeing in Vegas.


----------



## NHTraveler

slip said:


> Received the banner today. We'll make sure you get it before your next trip.
> It will come from either me or RV 16 who we're seeing in Vegas.



Have a great trip!


----------



## slip

I shipped the banner back out to NHTraveler today, you should get it by
4-9-14. Thanks and have a great trip.


----------



## slip

Here's my banner picture from Vegas. I'll send it also.


----------



## TUGBrian

up to 118 photos in the global map!

TUG BANNER GLOBAL MAP


----------



## Timeshare Von

slip said:


> Here's my banner picture from Vegas. I'll send it also.



Very nice . . . thanks for sharing Jeff!


----------



## slip

Thanks Von, I saw your name on the banner we had. I think you signed it
In Alaska.


----------



## NHTraveler

slip said:


> I shipped the banner back out to NHTraveler today, you should get it by
> 4-9-14. Thanks and have a great trip.



Banner was received.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Timeshare Von

slip said:


> Thanks Von, I saw your name on the banner we had. I think you signed it
> In Alaska.



Cool!

Yes we took the banner to Alaska for our RV adventure which was made possible through timeshare ownership.  We bartered our timeshare in Hawaii for the RV back in 2010.  We're doing it again this summer with the same family!


----------



## csxjohn

I will be leaving for St Pete's Beach Fla on 4/25, spending a week there then a week in Blowing Rock NC.

If there is a banner available, I see it has not been to either place.

Thanks
John


----------



## TUGBrian

please let me know if the banner gets double booked, I have a spare one here I can send off.


----------



## RV 16

Hi Jeff, great picture. Sorry we were not able to connect last week. So much to do, so little time. We spent most of our time either at Tahiti Village or with family members who lived nearby. (Who drove us all around at night) Hope you and your family had as great of a time as we did. I need a vacation from the vacation!


----------



## slip

We were in the same boat with so much to do. People said that I would get 
Bored with a week in Vegas. I must be getting older and slower because there
Is no way I could see everything I wanted to in a week. We all had a great
Time.


----------



## csxjohn

csxjohn said:


> I will be leaving for St Pete's Beach Fla on 4/25, spending a week there then a week in Blowing Rock NC.
> 
> If there is a banner available, I see it has not been to either place.
> 
> Thanks
> John



We're leaving Fri and I still haven't heard from anyone, is there a banner available for my trip?


----------



## TUGBrian

I posted twice earlier that if there wasnt one available, I could have mailed one...sadly it appears to be too late?


----------



## NKN

I wish I had thought of this earlier.   We're leaving for London on Friday.
Probably too late to get the banner to Maine.

NKN


----------



## Passepartout

I made myself a 'Pseudo TUG Banner' That fits in my carry-on. See post #797 (page 32) from the Sydney Opera House. I'll have it with me in a few weeks in Japan and Kamchatka Russia.

I like the big ones, and have had them on other trips, but they are a little bulky for taking on a long international trip.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

Just mailed spare banner today to csxjohn


----------



## csxjohn

TUGBrian said:


> Just mailed spare banner today to csxjohn



The banner arrived today, thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian

excellent, you are most welcome!


----------



## csxjohn

I just submitted my photos.

From sea level to 6,684 feet.

The banner went from sea level at the Weedon Island Preserve while we were staying at St Pete Beach Fl to the highest point east of the Mississippi, Mt. Mitchell in the Mt. Mitchell State Park NC while staying at the Swiss Mountain Village near Blowing Rock NC.


----------



## TUGBrian

fantastic!

just approved the photo and its on the map!


----------



## silentg

We will be at Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes outside Dublin, Ireland. June 7-14.if I PM my address will you send me the Banner?
Thanks!
TerryC


----------



## TUGBrian

can PM csxjohn, I know he has a banner waiting to go to the next person!


----------



## csxjohn

silentg said:


> We will be at Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes outside Dublin, Ireland. June 7-14.if I PM my address will you send me the Banner?
> Thanks!
> TerryC





TUGBrian said:


> can PM csxjohn, I know he has a banner waiting to go to the next person!



Terry has contacted me and the banner will be mailed out first thing Tuesday morning.


----------



## Timeshare Von

silentg said:


> We will be at Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes outside Dublin, Ireland. June 7-14.if I PM my address will you send me the Banner?
> Thanks!
> TerryC



WooHoo . . . it will be great to have the banner return to Ireland!  We took it to Galway, Ireland in 2012.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*July 25 - Aug 4, 2014*

We will be returning to Alaska later this summer thanks to yet another barter of our Hawaii timeshare for use of an RV.  We have some new destinations including Valdez and Wrangell-St Elias National Park so we'd love to have the banner again, if it is available. 

Please add us to the "wish list" for later this summer.  (We'd need the banner no later than 7/23 and would be able to mail it on to the next in line on Monday 8/11.)


----------



## csxjohn

Timeshare Von said:


> WooHoo . . . it will be great to have the banner return to Ireland!  We took it to Galway, Ireland in 2012.



What's great is, this particular banner will be making it's first trip out of the USA.


----------



## Timeshare Von

csxjohn said:


> What's great is, this particular banner will be making it's first trip out of the USA.



Outstanding!   I didn't realize that.  It is always wonderful to get them around to new places.


----------



## TUGBrian

last photo was emailed to us may 4th from swiss mountain, surely someone has another pic to send of the banner? =)


----------



## mas

I will be heading over to the Czech Republic in Sept. (9/15 - 9-26).  It's a biking trip -- biking from Prague to Vienna, so not specifically a timeshare event, but I would be willing to shoot a few pictures while there just the same.

While I'm at it, I will also be in Les Cayes, Haiti on a mission trip in Nov.--11/10-11/17-- and would again be willing to take a shot or two there, if the banner is available.

mas


----------



## pedro47

What an outstanding idea a global map from TUG that have travel the whole world.


----------



## TUGBrian

should have 2 banners out MAS...im sure one of them can be sent to ya!


----------



## Black Diamond

TUGBrian said:


> should have 2 banners out MAS...im sure one of them can be sent to ya!



I have one TUG Banner and will send it out next week to who ever wants to take it on a journey next!!

Just need an address to ship to.


----------



## geoand

How do I find the pictures?


----------



## TUGBrian

is a big red bold link in the very first post GEO that will show you the map with all the pictures!


----------



## TUGBrian

new photo of the banner from ireland is up!  nice!!!


----------



## travs2

*Request for TUG Banner*

We will be at Wyndham Vacation Resorts Towers on the Grove at North Myrtle  beach at the beginning of November.  Would love to proudly take the banner to this location.


----------



## Black Diamond

travs2 said:


> We will be at Wyndham Vacation Resorts Towers on the Grove at North Myrtle  beach at the beginning of November.  Would love to proudly take the banner to this location.




If there are others ahead of this time(November) please contact me soon!!

I will pm and email you(Travs2) today.
I will send you the TUG Banner, I have used lately.

This is *GREAT* Advertisement from protection of "Unscrupulous" Timeshare Sales People.:hysterical:

Wish you well during your vacation.


----------



## travs2

Thank you "Black Diamond".  Proud to display the TUG Banner.

We will be at the Mayan Palace and the Grand Luxxe from Jan 30 - March 12.  Would DEARLY LOVE to display the TUG Banner to these Sales Reps.


----------



## silentg

*Who Wants the TUG Banner?*

Hi Tuggers!
I have one of the TUG Banners, brought it to Ireland, photo is posted!
I could keep it til my next vacation, but if someone wants it before September. PM me your address and I will send it to you!
TerryC


----------



## Timeshare Von

I had previously asked for one of the banners to take to Alaska with me. I need it by Wednesday, July 23rd.  I will be able to mail it upon our return on August 11th.

Thanks.
Von


----------



## Timeshare Von

silentg said:


> Hi Tuggers!
> I have one of the TUG Banners, brought it to Ireland, photo is posted!
> I could keep it til my next vacation, but if someone wants it before September. PM me your address and I will send it to you!
> TerryC



I've sent you a PM.


----------



## csxjohn

If someone has a different banner than the one Silentg has I'd like to take it to Edisto Island with me next Friday.

I sent Silentg the one he has so if there is one not being used at this time I'd like it.

I had that one for two weeks and don't want to be a banner hog but if one is sitting idle, send it my way.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*TUG Banner SilentG Has*

We have connected and it's coming my way for my Alaskan Adventure 7/25 - 8/10.  It will then be going back to TerryC for their subsequent trip in September.


----------



## TUGBrian

there most certainly are 2 banners currently in rotation.

it would appear black diamond has the other one, and the person he was going to send it to isnt traveling till november.


----------



## NHTraveler

TUGBrian said:


> there most certainly are 2 banners currently in rotation.
> 
> it would appear black diamond has the other one, and the person he was going to send it to isnt traveling till november.



Hey Brian, I have a banner too.  If it needs to go to anyone, let me know.


----------



## csxjohn

No one responded to post #879 so it won't be going to Edisto Island this year.


----------



## Passepartout

I'll be at Island Park Village (Yellowstone) in 2 weeks. PM for my address if you want to send one.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

Im sorry john, it looks like NHTraveler didnt see your request in time.

passepartout...can you PM NHT and hook up so he can send you the banner he has for your trip?


----------



## csxjohn

TUGBrian said:


> Im sorry john, it looks like NHTraveler didnt see your request in time.
> 
> passepartout...can you PM NHT and hook up so he can send you the banner he has for your trip?



It's no problem, I wasn't ambitious enough about it to track one down this time.  I'll give more warning the next vaca.


----------



## Passepartout

TUGBrian said:


> passepartout...can you PM NHT and hook up so he can send you the banner he has for your trip?



Done. Thx. I can send it along before the end of July.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout

I have a banner available. Who's next? 

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

did you not get the banner to NHT?


----------



## Passepartout

TUGBrian said:


> did you not get the banner to NHT?



I got it FROM NHT. I can send it to whomever wants it next. You should've seen the puzzled looks on the faces as I unfurled it at Artist Point overlooking Yellowstone Falls. 

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

haha...oh...I guess i need more coffee today!

cant wait to see that pic...get any of the puzzled faces? =)


----------



## hallasm

*Club Son Antem*

I'm going to Marriott's Club Son Antem, Mallorca Spain from October 4 to October 19, 2014
Will be happy if I can get a banner by end of September


----------



## Timeshare Von

Timeshare Von said:


> We have connected and it's coming my way for my Alaskan Adventure 7/25 - 8/10.  It will then be going back to TerryC for their subsequent trip in September.



Just a reminder that I have the other banner that is in circulation and will be returning it to SilentG (TerryC) when we get back in mid August.


----------



## csxjohn

Timeshare Von said:


> Just a reminder that I have the other banner that is in circulation and will be returning it to SilentG (TerryC) when we get back in mid August.



There should be three if I'm not mistaken.  There were two and Brian sent me a brand new one in April that I have sent on.


----------



## Passepartout

I've no intention to shun hallasm even though this is his first post, but SURELY a TUGger would like to take a banner someplace interesting before Oct.

Send me a PM with your address and I'll happily get it off within a week. 

Jim


----------



## Passepartout

Still waiting for an address. Anybody want a TUG banner to take with them? Going once.


----------



## scootr5

Passepartout said:


> Still waiting for an address. Anybody want a TUG banner to take with them? Going once.



If you think there's a chance you can get it to me by Friday, we're heading to St. Maarten and Anguilla on Saturday. It doesn't look like it's ever been there based on the map.


----------



## Passepartout

scootr5 said:


> If you think there's a chance you can get it to me by Friday, we're heading to St. Maarten and Anguilla on Saturday. It doesn't look like it's ever been there based on the map.



PM me your address.


----------



## scootr5

Passepartout said:


> PM me your address.



Done - thanks!


----------



## Timeshare Von

*The TUG Banner Arrives in Alaska!*

We used our T/S ownership at Lifetime in Hawaii to barter for two weeks in an RV to tour Alaska.  This is the second time we've made this arrangement with a family from Fairbanks.

Here are two photos with the banner:





We camped inside Denali National Park for five nights in the RV.  It's a wonderful place to vacation!





This was the start of our second week, as we explored the Wrangell-St Elias National Park.

For anyone interested in seeing some of the photos from our trip (so far) check them out here in my (public) Facebook photo album.

The TUG Banner will be sent on its way when we return home next week!

Von


----------



## Karen G

Timeshare Von said:


> For anyone interested in seeing some of the photos from our trip (so far) check them out here in my (public) Facebook photo album.


My husband and I just enjoyed looking at your pictures from your Alaska trip. Thanks for sharing! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## susieq

My Gosh those pictures were so beautiful!!! What pretty country too ~ thanks for sharing your adventures!!


----------



## SunandFun83

*Banner Wanted for tour of Colorado Timeshare Resorts*

I will be staying at three Hyatt resorts this month - Mountain Lodge, G and Park Hyatt Beaver Creek and Aspen.  I would love to take the banner and will stop by some of the Marriott properties for photos.  Nothing to do but tour timeshares and take photos.....maybe some golf if anyone is out there 8/16-8/23.

PM oe email for the address to send the banner.


----------



## scootr5

SunandFun83 said:


> I will be staying at three Hyatt resorts this month - Mountain Lodge, G and Park Hyatt Beaver Creek and Aspen.  I would love to take the banner and will stop by some of the Marriott properties for photos.  Nothing to do but tour timeshares and take photos.....maybe some golf if anyone is out there 8/16-8/23.
> 
> PM oe email for the address to send the banner.



Done - check your inbox.


----------



## Timeshare Von

scootr5 said:


> Done - check your inbox.



Please confirm whether I need to send the banner I have to SunandFun or SilentG/Terry.

Thanks!
Von


----------



## csxjohn

I would like a banner to take with me to Michigan on the 29th of August.  There should be plenty of time to send one to me before then.

Thanks


----------



## scootr5

Timeshare Von said:


> Please confirm whether I need to send the banner I have to SunandFun or SilentG/Terry.
> 
> Thanks!
> Von



The banner I have is going to SunandFun83.


----------



## Timeshare Von

scootr5 said:


> The banner I have is going to SunandFun83.



OK thanks for confirming.  I'll proceed with the original plan to return the banner I have to SilentG.

Von


----------



## csxjohn

Timeshare Von said:


> OK thanks for confirming.  I'll proceed with the original plan to return the banner I have to SilentG.
> 
> Von



Where's banner number three?


----------



## Timeshare Von

Karen G said:


> My husband and I just enjoyed looking at your pictures from your Alaska trip. Thanks for sharing! Beautiful pictures!





susieq said:


> My Gosh those pictures were so beautiful!!! What pretty country too ~ thanks for sharing your adventures!!



Thanks ladies.  Glad folks enjoyed!  We had such a fabulous time.

Here is the link to the second set of photos I posted on Facebook, which are also public (for now).


----------



## travs2

*TUG banner*

csxjohn......I have a banner that was sent to me by BlackDiamond.  Sent to a message.


----------



## csxjohn

travs2 said:


> csxjohn......I have a banner that was sent to me by BlackDiamond.  Sent to a message.



Got the message, thanks.  All three banners are accounted for but travs2 won't be able to get the banner to me in time it appears.

I'll get mail on the 28th of Aug so if I could get one by then it will go to Michigan with me.


----------



## SunandFun83

*I got this -*



csxjohn said:


> Got the message, thanks.  All three banners are accounted for but travs2 won't be able to get the banner to me in time it appears.
> 
> I'll get mail on the 28th of Aug so if I could get one by then it will go to Michigan with me.



John,

I got the banner from Montgomery IL today and leae Saturday for rockie Mountain High (just kidding, gave that stuff up decades ago)

I leave Beaver Creek on 8/23 and can put the banner in the mail to you on 8/23 from Colorado.  PM me with your address.  I live in West Bloomfield MI and you can just stop by and pick it up on your way up North (LOL)

David


----------



## csxjohn

SunandFun83 said:


> John,
> 
> I got the banner from Montgomery IL today and leae Saturday for rockie Mountain High (just kidding, gave that stuff up decades ago)
> 
> I leave Beaver Creek on 8/23 and can put the banner in the mail to you on 8/23 from Colorado.  PM me with your address.  I live in West Bloomfield MI and you can just stop by and pick it up on your way up North (LOL)
> 
> David



Picking it up wouldn't be out of the question but I think you'll still be in Colorado on the 29Th.  I'll be visiting family in Harrison Twp on the way up.

If you can mail it on the 23rd I should get it by the 28th.  I've noticed it's only been taking about 2 days.  I'll send you the PM.


----------



## Timeshare Von

csxjohn said:


> Picking it up wouldn't be out of the question but I think you'll still be in Colorado on the 29Th.  I'll be visiting family in Harrison Twp on the way up.
> 
> If you can mail it on the 23rd I should get it by the 28th.  I've noticed it's only been taking about 2 days.  I'll send you the PM.



No need to do the Colorado connection guys . . . SilentG has mailed the banner to you CSXJohn.


----------



## csxjohn

Timeshare Von said:


> No need to do the Colorado connection guys . . . SilentG has mailed the banner to you CSXJohn.



Thanks Von, we did pm about it so as it stands SunandFun83 has a banner to give.  SilentG is sending me his banner and I'm sending it back to him when I'm done so he can take it on his next trip.


----------



## Timeshare Von

csxjohn said:


> Thanks Von, we did pm about it so as it stands SunandFun83 has a banner to give.  SilentG is sending me his banner and I'm sending it back to him when I'm done so he can take it on his next trip.



WHEW!  Glad to figure all of that out 

Have a great trip John.


----------



## SunandFun83

*Aspen....Been there done that*

Wow!  The Hyatt Grand Aspen is really luxurious.  Here for four nights then on to Beaver Creek.  I will post some pictures of Hyatt Grand Aspen, St. Regis Aspen, and Ritz Carlton Aspen Highlands.  I ran into some Marriott Premier owners at the Ritz staying on points for the Sunday to Thursday bargain.

I can do a TUG Banner Page on my web site or someone can explain how to load a photo to TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

can either attach the photo here on the forum, or email it to photos@tug2.com and till go up on the map!

or both!


----------



## Timeshare Von

I have Myrtle Beach 12/26 - 1/2 and San Antonio 1/9 - 1/16 (both Wyndham TS resorts).  If a banner is available for that timeframe, I'd love to have "the other one."


----------



## slip

Going to Kauai 10-11-14 to 10-25-14, I'll take a banner if one is available.


----------



## SunandFun83

*My banner is available*

I just returned from Hyatt Grans Aspen and Residences at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek.  I can arrange to send to Slip if five weeks is the typical turnaround at this site.

I have the following trips planned that might get a banner:
Hyatt Sedona Nov 4-8
Marriott Phoenix Nov 8-15
Royal Sands, Cancun Dec 13-27

I can arrange to send to Slip and then post to request a banner for the Sedona/Phoenix trip in November.

I am new to this.  Anyone want to tell me to go ahead and ship the banner or to try to find someone going someplace in September first?


----------



## slip

I could probably ship it right back to you when I return. I come back 10-25-14.


----------



## Timeshare Von

SunandFun83 said:


> <<snipped>>
> I am new to this.  Anyone want to tell me to go ahead and ship the banner or to try to find someone going someplace in September first?



I used to try to manage the banner(s) . . . but sorta stopped a while back. I'd say since nobody has staked dibs on it, you can go ahead and ship it.

I think this group has become a bit on the self-managed side, which seems fine so long as the banner(s) doesn't get lost 

Von


----------



## SunandFun83

*Stop and Go with Slip*



slip said:


> I could probably ship it right back to you when I return. I come back 10-25-14.





I am going to ship my banner to SLIP for the Kuai trip in October and then get it back to take to Sedona and Phoenix in November.  the Banner will be available by November 15th. 

I will attend the Marriott Canyon Villas board meeting around Nov 13th if anyone else will be in Phoenix, stop to say hi.

David


----------



## csxjohn

I have mailed a banner to SilentG.

She is going to Fla on Sept 9Th then on to Missouri on Oct 10Th.

Contact her if you need a banner after those dates.


----------



## silentg

I submitted my photo and review of Holiday Inn Vacation Club at Cape Canaveral, FL


----------



## csxjohn

silentg said:


> I submitted my photo and review of Holiday Inn Vacation Club at Cape Canaveral, FL



Since I sent the banner to you I figured I better get my pic up so I did today.  It's from Mountain Run at Boyne.


----------



## TUGBrian

added the location tags to the most recent uploads, they should now show up on the world map!

Great pics!


----------



## slip

SunandFun83 said:


> I am going to ship my banner to SLIP for the Kuai trip in October and then get it back to take to Sedona and Phoenix in November.  the Banner will be available by November 15th.
> 
> I will attend the Marriott Canyon Villas board meeting around Nov 13th if anyone else will be in Phoenix, stop to say hi.
> 
> David



I got the banner today and will be shipping it back to sunandfun83 when I get 
Back. I will probably ship it on 10-27-14.


----------



## silentg

*Who Gets the Banner Next?*

Hi Tuggers!
I have just returned from Branson, MO. What fun we had. Will write a review this weekend. Now, who do I send the banner? Name and address, please!
Safe Travels,TerryC


----------



## slip

SunandFun83 said:


> I am going to ship my banner to SLIP for the Kuai trip in October and then get it back to take to Sedona and Phoenix in November.  the Banner will be available by November 15th.
> 
> I will attend the Marriott Canyon Villas board meeting around Nov 13th if anyone else will be in Phoenix, stop to say hi.
> 
> David



I shipped the banner to SunandFun83 today. Have fun in Phoenix!!


----------



## silentg

*Who Wants the Banner?*

Hi Tuggers!
I have a banner, who wants it now? PM your name and address and I will send it to you!
Safe Travels!
TerryC


----------



## Timeshare Von

Timeshare Von said:


> I have Myrtle Beach 12/26 - 1/2 and San Antonio 1/9 - 1/16 (both Wyndham TS resorts).  If a banner is available for that timeframe, I'd love to have "the other one."



Reposting this as a reminder that I'd like to banner next month (on/before 12/22).

Thanks much!
Von


----------



## Craigvince

Anybody have a banner available for immediate mailing?


----------



## TUGBrian

new picture uploaded to the map from Branson at the meadows!


----------



## Nutters

*Banner Availability ?*

Wondering if the Banner would like to join my wife and I at The Imperial at Waikiki Beach? for a couple of weeks of fun in the sun...
Departing SF Bay Area 11-20-14 returning Dec 5th.  

Would love to have the banner join us for a cocktail from our 27th floor overlooking Waikiki.

K & J Hill


----------



## Craigvince

*Banner Available*

I'm flying home tonight from Kauai and have a banner ready to be mailed out tomorrow. Who would like it?


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like the post above you would take the banner on short notice, they also live in cali.


----------



## TUGBrian

banyon harbor banner photo is now live in the map!


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Reminder . . . I'd like the banner soon*

If a banner is available, I would like one before 12/23 for two upcoming trips . . . 12/26 - 1/2 to Westwinds in Myrtle Beach and 1/9 to 1/15 to Wyndham Riverside in San Antonio. 

Thanks much!
TS Von


----------



## Craigvince

Von,
I have a banner. 
PM me your address and I'll mail it out on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

btw, whoever sent in the last picture of the banner (nice pic btw) did not include the banner location...please let us know which timeshare you are at so we can add it!


----------



## SunandFun83

*Banner available around Jan 1*

Leaving Saturday for the Royal Sands on the main hotel strip in Cancun, MX.I will be back on December 28th and can send a banner to the next TUGGER traveling in January.

Please email instead of PM if possible.  I always get emails.  I hope to forget to be on TUG every day while in Cancun.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Craigvince said:


> Von,
> I have a banner. PM me your address and I'll mail it out on Monday.



Thanks Craig . . . it arrived this week!

For others, I will be able to send it on to the next person on 1/16/15.  If you have travel plans for late January, please contact me by PM.

Von


----------



## Timeshare Von

*First of Two Stops - Wyndham Westwinds*

Arrived yesterday 12/26 for a week at Wyndham Westwinds - N. Myrtle Beach, SC with my hubby and his mom.  Several of our "Tug Banner Photos" include her!


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Wyndham Riverside - San Antonio, TX*

A rare "Timeshare Von Solo" banner photo.






As you can see in this photo, I/we have had this banner three times in the past year.  Paul the concierge here took the photo for me.  He was quite impressed with the entire concept of TUG and our Banner!


----------



## TUGBrian

looks so warm!


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Who is Next Up?*

I will be back home and able to mail out the banner I have, next Friday 1/16.  Please post if you would like this banner.

Have a great weekend . . . and GO PACK GO!


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> looks so warm!



I think I've been dragging the winter cold weather around with me.  In Myrtle Beach it ws beautiful (70F) the day we took the banner photo.  After that, mostly cold and rainy.

Here in San Antonio, it is right at 32F with freezing rain today.  It will be nicer in the coming week (I hope).


----------



## SunLover2

We are going to Marriot Legend's End - Panama City, FL 1/23-29/15
and
Vila de Palmar in Puerto Vallarta 3/29-4/5/15
and
FSA - California 9/11-18/15
Would love to be able to have the banner for any one of those vacations.
Let me know if this is still how you get the banner.


----------



## Timeshare Von

SunLover2 said:


> We are going to Marriot Legend's End - Panama City, FL 1/23-29/15
> and
> Vila de Palmar in Puerto Vallarta 3/29-4/5/15
> and
> FSA - California 9/11-18/15
> Would love to be able to have the banner for any one of those vacations.
> Let me know if this is still how you get the banner.



Yep I think this is the way we've been doing it lately 

Please private message me your mailing address and I will get the banner I have to you when I get home on Friday 1/16, in plenty of time for your upcoming trip to Panama City, FL.

TS Von


----------



## lk-w00

*VDP Cancun, leaving March 1*

First time banner requester here!  Will be traveling to VDP Cancun Mar 1-7, could I get a banner ?    :whoopie:    Laurie


----------



## silentg

*Tug Banner*

Thanks for putting the slideshow of the tug banner together Brian. So amazing all the places we Tuggers have traveled,. I like how you have it sequenced to the global map!
Safe Travels!
TerryC


----------



## TUGBrian

glad you all enjoy the map!


----------



## TUGBrian

just added location data to 3 more uploaded banner photos, they should appear on the global map now!

also I got another photo that was uploaded, but it did not include the resort name or location, so I am not sure where it is.

it is a man and a woman holding the banner on a balcony and I can see palm trees in the background =)


----------



## SunLover2

*Banner to Mail to the Next Traveler*



lk-w00 said:


> First time banner requester here!  Will be traveling to VDP Cancun Mar 1-7, could I get a banner ?    :whoopie:    Laurie



Hello Laurie -
I'd be happy to send it to you.
Private Message me your address and I'll get it in the mail next week.
Christine in Minnesota - back from a wonderful trip in the Florida panhandle.


----------



## slip

it is a man and a woman holding the banner on a balcony and I can see palm trees in the background =)[/QUOTE]

This may have been my picture at the Pono Kai, DW and I were there in
October.

By the way I just noticed my new Tug a Review Rookie title. Thanks Brian only three more to
Get a title change. I should get that this year.


----------



## TUGBrian

last picture I see sent to the photos@tug2.com email address is from january.  just making sure any photos that have been sent werent lost!


----------



## TUGBrian

also, have a banner available to mail if anyone is taking a trip soon!


----------



## slip

Photo 110 is mine at the Pono Kai, when I sent the email I probably just put
TUG banner. Thank You.


----------



## csxjohn

TUGBrian said:


> also, have a banner available to mail if anyone is taking a trip soon!



I know it's early but I'll be needing a banner to take to Daytona on July 4th.  Please keep me in mind when you start passing them around come summer.


----------



## TUGBrian

its with another member right now, they were just wondering if they needed to mail it off to anyone currently and I didnt see any requests on the list!


----------



## Black Diamond

*Will take a Banner to Fox River ILL*

I would take the TUG Banner to Fox River ILL on March 27 to April 3rd, and then forward on to next after that

Contact me for mailing address, THANKS!



TUGBrian said:


> also, have a banner available to mail if anyone is taking a trip soon!


----------



## lk-w00

*I have a banner*



Black Diamond said:


> I would take the TUG Banner to Fox River ILL on March 27 to April 3rd, and then forward on to next after that
> 
> Contact me for mailing address, THANKS!



Black Diamond -  I have a banner - I will check with the Admin to see if I should forward to you.


----------



## TUGBrian

you are welcome to send it to them, the next in line isnt till july...more than enough time to get there.


----------



## Black Diamond

lk-w00 said:


> Black Diamond -  I have a banner - I will check with the Admin to see if I should forward to you.



It is headed my way.

I will use the Banner until the June 15 vacation to Port Clinton Ohio, or will forward to soemone else with it being returned again by June 15th.

Thanks.

Black Diamond


----------



## silentg

I should have requested it before this but, can someone send me a banner? I am going to Cape Cod on Friday April 3. PM me for my address. 
Thanks!
TerryC


----------



## travs2

*Tug banner*

I have a TUG BANNER!  We had it in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina and then in Nuevo Vallarta Mexico at the Mayan Palace and the Grand Luxxe.  If anyone needs it please message me with your name and address and I will gladly ship it over to you.  Happy Travels!


----------



## Timeshare Von

Black Diamond said:


> It is headed my way.
> 
> I will use the Banner until the June 15 vacation to Port Clinton Ohio, or will forward to soemone else with it being returned again by June 15th.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Black Diamond



If you think it will get to us here in Milwaukee on/before Friday 6/19, we'd love to have it (again) . . . this time for a trip to Las Vegas at the Carriage House (6/20 - 6/27).

Let me know.

Von


----------



## Black Diamond

I will snap a quick shot in Port Clinton and send by Priority mail, I hope it makes it.

Black Diamond


----------



## Timeshare Von

Black Diamond said:


> I will snap a quick shot in Port Clinton and send by Priority mail, I hope it makes it.
> 
> Black Diamond



Sounds like a plan . . . thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

new banner photo is up on the map, thanks for the picture from mexico!


----------



## travs2

*Tug banner*

Hi there

We have sent the TUG banner on to Silentg who received it the other day.  Happy travels everyone.


----------



## silentg

*Who is next?*

I have the banner and will send it after this weekend, when I go to Captiva Island. Who wants it next?

PM me
Silentg


----------



## slip

I'll take it to Vegas 7-11-15 to 7-18-15 if no one else wants it.

Thank You


----------



## csxjohn

I need one for July 4th so if someone could get one to me by July 3 that would be great.  I know there are about 3 or 4 out there.


----------



## TUGBrian

a banner pic emailed to me last week from rome!


----------



## silentg

That's me Brian!
Loved Rome!
and Ireland, I sent a photo from Ireland last year, we stayed at the same place Fitzpatrick's Castle.  I will write my review of the vacation this week!
Taking the Banner to Captiva this weekend!  Then I will send it to the next person who wants it!
TerryC


----------



## csxjohn

silentg said:


> That's me Brian!
> Loved Rome!
> and Ireland, I sent a photo from Ireland last year, we stayed at the same place Fitzpatrick's Castle.  I will write my review of the vacation this week!
> Taking the Banner to Captiva this weekend!  Then I will send it to the next person who wants it!
> TerryC



Sent you a PM requesting the banner.


----------



## Timeshare Von

I just received the banner from Black Diamond today for our upcoming trip to Vegas (The Carriage House). I had to laugh when I opened it, as it is the banner I/we have had for the last several timeshare trips we've taken including Alaska, Myrtle Beach and San Antonio.

Assuming CSXJohn is taken care of, I will be able to forward it on to the next person who would like it. I should be able to mail it on Monday 6/29 at the latest.

So who's up next?

Von


----------



## slip

I can take it for my 7-11-15 trip. Thanks.


----------



## Timeshare Von

slip said:


> I can take it for my 7-11-15 trip. Thanks.



Got it Slip.  PM me with your mailing address and I will get it into the mail when I get back from Vegas.


----------



## SunandFun83

*Banner looking for a good home*

I have a banner that is looking for the next home.

Please PM me or email

David


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Carriage House - Las Vegas*






Not sure how it worked out that we have had this particular banner four times in a year . . .

. . . Alaska T/S barter (July/Aug 2014)
. . . Myrtle Beach (Dec 14/Jan 15)
. . . San Antonio (Jan 2015)
and this trip to Vegas!


----------



## TUGBrian

nice...it hot in vegas? =)


----------



## csxjohn

Timeshare Von said:


> Not sure how it worked out that we have had this particular banner four times in a year . . .
> 
> . . . Alaska T/S barter (July/Aug 2014)
> . . . Myrtle Beach (Dec 14/Jan 15)
> . . . San Antonio (Jan 2015)
> and this trip to Vegas!



I'm on that one 3 times but have a different one for my upcoming trip.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> nice...it hot in vegas? =)



Just a little.  Highs were in the 110 range. But it is true . . . it's a dry heat.  LOL


----------



## Timeshare Von

csxjohn said:


> I'm on that one 3 times but have a different one for my upcoming trip.



I noticed that last night when we were taking the photo.

I keep a FB photo album of all of our TUG Banner pics.  It's nice to reminisce about all of our timeshare and timeshare enabled trips.


----------



## csxjohn

I'm back and have a banner available, who wants it??


----------



## NHTraveler

I would like a banner for my trip to Nova Scotia from August 19-31, if one becomes available.

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## NHTraveler

I am heading to the Poconos on July 31st through August 2.  I will take one then too, if it is available.  Just let me know.  I don't want to be a banner hog.  lol.


----------



## csxjohn

NHTraveler said:


> I would like a banner for my trip to Nova Scotia from August 19-31, if one becomes available.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bill





NHTraveler said:


> I am heading to the Poconos on July 31st through August 2.  I will take one then too, if it is available.  Just let me know.  I don't want to be a banner hog.  lol.



Sent you an email.

There are at least three banners out there so it should not be a problem to keep it for two trips.


----------



## silentg

Has the banner slideshow been updated lately? I only saw the one I sent from Branson, did not see the Ireland or Rome one I sent in? Do we add them on ourselves? Not sure I know how?


----------



## TUGBrian

apparently the email upload part isnt working and im not sure why.  if you email them to me ill upload them to the slideshow manually!

are also welcome (and able) to link this anywhere, its not just a tug specific link or anything.  anyone can view your vacation history!  (just only your reviews if logged in as a member)


----------



## csxjohn

I'm sending a banner to NH traveler today so he is taken care of.


----------



## TUGBrian

also if you attach the pictures here, i can easily upload them to the gallery page.


----------



## NHTraveler

csxjohn said:


> I'm sending a banner to NH traveler today so he is taken care of.



I received it and took it to the Poconos.  Thank you.

It will be going to Nova Scotia from August 20th to the 30th.  After that, I will send it to the next person interested.


----------



## Cozumel Duo

*Cozumel During Carnaval!*

We will be down at our TS in Cozumel, MX during Carnaval. We'll be there February 6 - 14, 2016. Would LOVE to take the banner with us!


----------



## silentg

Any banner available? I am going to South Florida week after next 
Pm me and I will give you my address
Silentg


----------



## NHTraveler

silentg said:


> Any banner available? I am going to South Florida week after next
> Pm me and I will give you my address
> Silentg



Banner sent to silentg and it will arrive at the resort for her tomorrow.  :whoopie:

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

and it does appear that the picture email system is broken (thanks google!)...so if you want to attach the pictures here, or email them to tug@tug2.net  ill get them up on the map!


----------



## silentg

Where do T shirt photos go? I sent you one, as I was not able to get the TUG Banner at Mizner resort. Can you combine t shirt photos with Banner ones?
Silentg


----------



## TUGBrian

I posted your tshirt photo in the tshirt thread =)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226814


----------



## silentg

*Banner MIA*

Hi Brian and Fellow Tuggers,
Our Banner is MIA. I was at Mizner Resort. Another TUG member sent the banner to me c/o Mizner Resort. I went to the front desk, they said they had it, but would not give it to me because I did not have the tracking number. I had my photo ID but they said that was not enough. I asked them to return it to sender. The clerk agreed. Well it has been 2 weeks and the sender has not recieved it. I called Mizner again on Saturday. They admitted to having the package and said they sent it back. The clerk went to look for it and it was no longer there, so he said it must have been sent. 
I hope it turns up in the sender's mail. Just want you to know it is out there somewhere!
Silentg


----------



## TUGBrian

man, thats too bad....what an awful way to lose a banner too.  that annoys me (not you...the resort handling of it)


----------



## taterhed

TUGBrian said:


> man, thats too bad....what an awful way to lose a banner too. that annoys me (not you...the resort handling of it)



$7,000,000 plus money saved by TUG for new users....  score 7M for TUG.

 $50 TUG banner 'mysteriously' disappears at Mizner...   score 50 for TS.

 7 million to 50.  That's not too bad....   

 Sorry about the banner....


----------



## TUGBrian

the lost ones in the past have eventually turned up (there is an address on the back to return it to)

long as we still have one in rotation!

ill see if i can find another one around here somewhere!


----------



## SunandFun83

*Lose some Find Some*

I have a banner that could use a new home.  I could send it off now or in mid November.  We are doing Sedona, Antelope Canyon, Monument Vally, Meteor Crater, Phoenix starting end of October.

PM or email if you want to request delivery.  I will not send it care of Mizner.


----------



## NHTraveler

Sorry, guys!  It is partially my fault.  I returned from Nova Scotia on a Sunday and Monday was my first day back after a week and a half of being out and I never got the chance to mail out the banner that Monday.  I knew the time between my trip and silentg was tight, so I sent the banner to the resort so they wouldn't miss out.  I even put both their names on it and when they were checking in.  Sadly, the resort seems to lack customer service skills and even when offering ID, silentg still could not get the package.  It has been a couple weeks since they supposedly sent it back.  I'm hopeful, but skeptical it ever got send back to me.  I hope the resort proves me wrong.


----------



## silentg

I am afraid to ask for it again. I will wear my TUG shirt at my next resort.
No one 's fault except for Mizner, anyone own there? 
Silentg


----------



## csxjohn

silentg said:


> I am afraid to ask for it again. I will wear my TUG shirt at my next resort.
> No one 's fault except for Mizner, anyone own there?
> Silentg



I would not be afraid to contact the Postal Inspectors for that area and let them know that the resort refused to give you YOUR mail upon showing a photo ID and now they claim they don't have it.

The post office does not take these things lightly, get the tracking number from the sender and pursue this.

I would not let them off the hook.


----------



## TUGBrian

that is pretty ridiculous that the package had your name on it and they refused to give it to you.


----------



## Passepartout

I don't know about a 'postal inspector', but the local Postmaster in that zip code should be made aware of the situation. (that the resort wouldn't provide the package to the addressee who provided ID)

I'd make a small unspecified wager that the parcel they (the resort) claim to have mailed back to sender ended up in a nearby dumpster. Out of sight, out of mind.

Jim


----------



## silentg

i would need the tracking number from NH Traveler to start the search? PM me that if you have it?


----------



## NHTraveler

silentg said:


> i would need the tracking number from NH Traveler to start the search? PM me that if you have it?



Tracking sent.  The package was insured but because it was delivered to the resort, I'm sure that nullifies that insurance because it is a resort issue, not a PO issue.  It showed they delivered it, which was their job.


----------



## csxjohn

The postal inspection service would be my choice.  This looks a lot like mail theft to me and what ever the package was insured for should be coughed up by the person who sidetracked the package.


https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/contactus/filecomplaint.aspx

https://ribbs.usps.gov/locators/find-is.cfm

 I say this is theft because the person who had the package refused to hand it over to the addressee.


----------



## NHTraveler

I finally got the banner back.  It looks like they returned it to the post office after silentg contacted them last week.  With that said I will take the banner to South Carolina next weekend and then mail it to her house while I'm still in South Carolina.  I'm just glad they didn't toss it out but still disappointed that they didn't give her the package while she was there since her name was on it.  They had the banner sitting there for 2 weeks.  At least we still have the banner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

wow, they just dropped it off at the post office?  didnt they say earlier they mailed it to you instead?


----------



## taterhed

Maybe they read TUG  also and got scared

Sent from my cell...


----------



## silentg

At least it's back in Tug rotation! I am going to Cape Cod Saturday, will bring my Tug shirt. Then no trips until end of November.....don't send me the banner again for a while!


----------



## TUGBrian

havent see a photo in awahile...banner still alive?


----------



## NHTraveler

TUGBrian said:


> havent see a photo in awahile...banner still alive?



I have a couple for you.  I will hang a reminder note to send them to you.


----------



## silentg

I would like to bring the banner to Fort Lauderdale end of November. Who will PM me for my HOME address?


----------



## NHTraveler

silentg said:


> Who will PM me for my HOME address?



Umm, ouch!  :hysterical:

I will mail you the banner I have and it WILL arrive at your house by END of October.    I already have your home address.


----------



## richmondone

Hi, I'd like to get a pic with the banner. Will be at Massanutten last week of December and Steamboat last week of June. And hopefully someplace in between if I can get away from my desk  Lmk if that works. Thanks!


----------



## silentg

Thanks! I'll let you know when it arrives!


----------



## NHTraveler

silentg said:


> Thanks! I'll let you know when it arrives!



Hopefully, your mail person will give it to you...hahaha  :hysterical:


----------



## csxjohn

NHTraveler said:


> Hopefully, your mail person will give it to you...hahaha  :hysterical:



She better know the tracking number or you never know!


----------



## silentg

*I have the Banner Again!*

Hello TUggers,
I have the banner got it in today's Mail. Thanks NHTraveler! I will bring it to Ft Lauderdale in November and Lehigh Acres in December. Who wants it in January?
Silentg


----------



## TUGBrian

I see that richmondone was wanting it at the end of december!


----------



## Timeshare Von

Speaking of the end of the year and therefore start of 2016 . . .

I'd like to have a banner to take to Hawaii (Wyndham Royal Garden, Waikiki).  We'd need it no later than 1/20/16.

Thanks.


----------



## silentg

TUGBrian said:


> I see that richmondone was wanting it at the end of december!



There is more than one ? Who else has one?


----------



## NHTraveler

I have two trips in January.  A banner would be nice, but I will let the others take it if there are only two banners.


----------



## TUGBrian

annnd we now have NHTraveler sightings!

Wyndham crestview


----------



## TUGBrian

nhtraveler at wyndham ocean blvd


----------



## TUGBrian

*white point beach resort*

white point beach resort


----------



## TUGBrian

bentley brook


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like you had a heckuva trip!  ill get these up on the map soon!


----------



## NHTraveler

Brian,

Any idea who has the banners?  Does someone track them?

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian

it just goes on an honor system, the last confirmed person in possession of a banner was silentG.  I believe they are with it on vacation this month.


----------



## TUGBrian

got your photos up on the map NHT!


----------



## NHTraveler

TUGBrian said:


> got your photos up on the map NHT!



Thanks, Brian!

Not much activity here lately.  Am I the only one not on vacation...lol.

I had spare time and thought I would try to come up with a list of who has a banner and who has requested one in the future.  Hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes. 

*SunandFun83 had a banner on September 21, 2015
Silentg currently has a banner (as of October 28, 2015)*

silentg (November 2015)
silentg (December 2015)

*Next in line for a banner:*

richmondone (last week of December 2015)

Timeshare Von (needs banner no later than January 20, 2016)

NHTraveler (January 2016, two trips, needs banner no later than January 7, 2016)

Cozumel Duo (February 2016, needs banner no later than February 3)

richmondone (last week of June 2016)


----------



## SunandFun83

*Working to get it out*

I started at the top of this page to find someone who wants the banner.  I will ship it out this week when I get email with name and address to ship to.

First request I saw was for late December.


----------



## csxjohn

NHTraveler said:


> Thanks, Brian!
> 
> Not much activity here lately.  Am I the only one not on vacation...lol.
> 
> I had spare time and thought I would try to come up with a list of who has a banner and who has requested one in the future.  Hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes.
> 
> *SunandFun83 had a banner on September 21, 2015
> Silentg currently has a banner (as of October 28, 2015)*
> 
> silentg (November 2015)
> silentg (December 2015)
> 
> *Next in line for a banner:*
> 
> richmondone (last week of December 2015)
> 
> Timeshare Von (needs banner no later than January 20, 2016)
> 
> NHTraveler (January 2016, two trips, needs banner no later than January 7, 2016)
> 
> Cozumel Duo (February 2016, needs banner no later than February 3)
> 
> richmondone (last week of June 2016)



There should be at least three banners out there.  When I requested one a while ago there were two in circulation, according to Brian, and he sent me a new one to start on.

Thanks for your efforts to track them all down.


----------



## NHTraveler

csxjohn said:


> There should be at least three banners out there.  When I requested one a while ago there were two in circulation, according to Brian, and he sent me a new one to start on.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts to track them all down.



I think there are three, but I haven't been able to locate the 3rd.  I messaged "Sun" to see if they still had one (he posted in September saying he had one...and he still does.  I know silentg has one too.  I was trying to locate them because I want to be sure richmondone and Timeshare Von are able to get one for their trips.  If I don't get one for my trips in January it's ok.  Won't be my last trips and I want others to participate, as well.  

Unless Brian has someone doing it already, I would be willing to keep track of who needs one and when and try to get them in contact with someone who has one available.


----------



## TUGBrian

any tracking has been informal here in the thread.  I dont have anything separate.

I thought there were two active ones being sent around, it'd be great if that 3rd one popped back up!


----------



## epcmart

*I would be at Lake Tahoe*

Lake Tahoe vacation resort and would like to get a pic with the TUG banner. How can I borrow one?


----------



## TUGBrian

post up the date you would need it delivered by and we can get you on the list.


----------



## epcmart

I would like to have it delivered by 12/23/2015, we leave for Tahoe on 12/25.


----------



## TUGBrian

ah, i think there are a few others in line for a banner here in december already, we shall see!


----------



## csxjohn

In Aug 2014 I posted that three banners were accounted for.  I had one, Sun and fun, and Travs2 had the other two.  After that I lost track.


----------



## SunandFun83

*Banner headed for Massanutten*



csxjohn said:


> In Aug 2014 I posted that three banners were accounted for.  I had one, Sun and fun, and Travs2 had the other two.  After that I lost track.




I hooked up with Richmondone ( no sexual connotation)

The banner is going in the mail Thursday on the way to Massanutten.

I actually have two trips at three resorts in Cancun in December and January:
Royal Caribbean, Westin Lagunamar, Royal Sands.  But, It was time for the banner to leave.  We did Hyatt Grand Aspen, Park Hyatt Beaver Creek, Ridge on Sedona Golf and Marriott Canyon Villas earlier this year.  I will send these photos and Cancun when I learn how to post them.

I still have three exchanges I have to make before March 2017 or lose the points.  One with Hyatt Points and Two Marriott 2BR Canyon Villa deposits,  Open to suggestions on where to go.  Did not mean that either.

Happy Holidays all and hope your sun is warm or your snow is powder.
I am Sun And Fun 83, so pass the sunshine please.


----------



## silentg

csxjohn said:


> In Aug 2014 I posted that three banners were accounted for.  I had one, Sun and fun, and Travs2 had the other two.  After that I lost track.



Brian, I sent you an email 
Silentg


----------



## TUGBrian

dont see any email?  or did you mean to send that to john?


----------



## silentg

Ok, I have a banner, who wants it? PM me your address and I'll send it to you!
Silentg


----------



## NHTraveler

SunandFun83 mailed a banner to Richmondone on December 3, 2015
Silentg currently has a banner as of December 6, 2015


Next in line for a banner:

Richmondone (December 2015 - will have banner last week of December, 2015 - banner sent to him by SunandFun83)

epcmart (December 2015 - needs banner no later than December 23, 2015)

NHTraveler (January 9-16, 2016 - needs banner no later than January 7, 2016)

Timeshare Von (needs banner no later than January 20, 2016)

NHTraveler (January 27-30, 2016 - needs banner no later than January 24, 2016)

Cozumel Duo (February 2016, needs banner no later than February 3)

richmondone (last week of June 2016)


----------



## Timeshare Von

>>>Cozumel Duo (February 2016, needs banner no later than February 3)<<<

Where do you live?  I may be able to mail it USPS from Kauai on Thursday or Friday 1/28 or 1/29.

Von

p.s.  Finally found your post . . . if "10,000 skeeter holes" is our neighbor to the west, I can ship it to you on Monday 2/1 when we get back and you'll have it on/by 2/3.


----------



## TUGBrian

heres a pic of silentg at the Ft. Lauderdale Beach resort with the banner!


----------



## NHTraveler

Nice photo, Silentg!!!

My banner requests for the future...

If available, I am requesting May 27-June 3, 2016 and June 18-25, 2016.


----------



## NHTraveler

Richmondone has a banner as of December 9, 2015 (last week of December)
epcmart has a banners as of December 9, 2015 (last week of December)
Banner #3 is at an unknown location  

Next in line for a banner:

NHTraveler (January 9-16, 2016 - needs banner no later than January 7, 2016)

Timeshare Von (needs banner no later than January 20, 2016)

NHTraveler (January 27-30, 2016 - needs banner no later than January 24, 2016)

Cozumel Duo (February 2016, needs banner no later than February 3)

NHTraveler  (May 27-June 3, 2016 - needs banner no later than May 24)

NHTraveler  (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15 - will forgo a banner here if richmondone still needs one for his trip)

richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)


----------



## epcmart

I have the banner #2 and will be sending it to NHTraveler before Jan 1st for her use on Jan 7th.

Richmondone, you send your banner to TimeshareVon please.

Don't want both banners to end up with one person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeshare Von

epcmart said:


> <<snipped>>
> 
> Richmondone, you send your banner to TimeshareVon please.



Please PM me and I'll send you my mailing address.


----------



## epcmart

Lake Tahoe Vacation resort 12/25/2015


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

wonderful picture!


----------



## TUGBrian

some pictures sent to me from blackdiamond....you sure take alot of vacations!

clinton reef club


----------



## TUGBrian

silver woods at treasure lake


----------



## TUGBrian

summit vacation village


----------



## TUGBrian

black diamond at tullymore


----------



## csxjohn

I can't believe I forgot to ask for a banner for this coming week.  I'm leaving Sat so if someone can get one to me now I'd appreciate it.  Going to two resorts near Phoenix.


----------



## NHTraveler

Richmondone has a banner as of January 5, 2016 (last week of December).

epcmart had a banner as of January 1, 2016, but has since shipped it to NHTraveler.

Banner #3 is at an unknown location.


Next in line for a banner:

NHTraveler (January 9-16, 2016 - needs banner no later than January 7, 2016).

csxjohn (January 9-16, 2016 - needs banner by January 8, 2016).

Timeshare Von (January 21-31, 2016 - needs banner no later than January 20, 2016).

NHTraveler (January 27-30, 2016 - needs banner no later than January 24, 2016)

Cozumel Duo (February 2016, needs banner no later than February 3)

NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016 - needs banner no later than May 24)

NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15 - will forgo a banner here if richmondone still needs one for his trip)

richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)


----------



## NHTraveler

csxjohn said:


> I can't believe I forgot to ask for a banner for this coming week.  I'm leaving Sat so if someone can get one to me now I'd appreciate it.  Going to two resorts near Phoenix.



This will be a tough one, however, we may be able to make it work.

Csxjohn, try contacting Richmondone and have them send the banner they used last week to you.

Once I use the banner that was shipped to me, I will ship it off to Timeshare Von for her trip.

If you are able to get Richmondone's banner and use it, you can ship it to me to use the last week of January.


----------



## Black Diamond

*Persoalized banner*

I have my own TUG banner, so I can display it anytime and anywhere.

Thanks!



TUGBrian said:


> some pictures sent to me from blackdiamond....you sure take alot of vacations!
> 
> clinton reef club


----------



## csxjohn

NHTraveler said:


> This will be a tough one, however, we may be able to make it work.
> 
> Csxjohn, try contacting Richmondone and have them send the banner they used last week to you.
> 
> Once I use the banner that was shipped to me, I will ship it off to Timeshare Von for her trip.
> 
> If you are able to get Richmondone's banner and use it, you can ship it to me to use the last week of January.



Thanks but I'll just let it go this time.  It got too late and I don't want to try to have it mailed to the resort, one member had way too much trouble with that.  As much as I'm on here I don't know how I let this slip but still didn't post my pics from Sept.  Getting real lazy in my older age.


----------



## NHTraveler

Received banner from epcmart.  

Thanks, epcmart!


----------



## NHTraveler

Richmondone has a banner as of January 6, 2016.  He will be contacting Timeshare Von about shipping it to her.

NHTraveler has a banner as of January 6, 2016 for use the 2nd and 4th weeks of January.

Banner #3's location is still not known.



Next in line for a banner:

Timeshare Von (January 21-31, 2016 - needs banner no later than January 20, 2016).

Cozumel Duo (February 2016, needs banner no later than February 3).

NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016 - needs banner no later than May 24).

NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15).

richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)


----------



## silentg

Sent you a photo with my t shirt, don't know how to attach it to my review?


----------



## DeniseM

silentg said:


> Sent you a photo with my t shirt, don't know how to attach it to my review?



At the top of the page, click on *Resorts and Reviews*

Search for the resort by name

This will take you to the resort's page

On the left click *Upload a Photo *


----------



## taterhed

silentg said:


> Sent you a photo with my t shirt, don't know how to attach it to my review?



If it's on your computer (save it to your computer!) just click on the "manage attachments " button down below (in the additional options box under 'attach files' label), then "browse" your computer to locate the file 
and "upload" to attach the pic to your post.

cheers.


----------



## DeniseM

taterhed said:


> If it's on your computer (save it to your computer!) just click on the "manage attachments " button down below (in the additional options box under 'attach files' label), then "browse" your computer to locate the file
> and "upload" to attach the pic to your post.
> 
> cheers.



She wants to attach it to her _review._


----------



## taterhed

DeniseM said:


> She wants to attach it to her _review._


Oops, read post first then hit reply. Sorry

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## silentg

Did it Thanks!


----------



## Timeshare Von

RichmondOne is sending me a banner for our upcoming trip to Hawaii.   We will be back to Milwaukee on Sunday 1/31/16.

Who is up next for this banner?  Please send me a PM with your mailing address and I'll get it on its way to you Monday 2/1/16.

Mahalo,
Yvonne


----------



## Timeshare Von

Timeshare Von said:


> >>>Cozumel Duo (February 2016, needs banner no later than February 3)<<<
> 
> Where do you live?  I may be able to mail it USPS from Kauai on Thursday or Friday 1/28 or 1/29.
> 
> Von
> 
> p.s.  Finally found your post . . . if "10,000 skeeter holes" is our neighbor to the west, I can ship it to you on Monday 2/1 when we get back and you'll have it on/by 2/3.



OOPS . . . just found this message from before.

Assuming Cozumel Duo is next up for the banner I should be getting, I will make every attempt to mail from Hawaii.  That said, this is all depending on the banner arriving to me on or before this Thursday.

TSVon


----------



## NHTraveler

Wyndham Royal Vista January 2016.


----------



## NHTraveler

Wyndham Sea Gardens January 2016


----------



## NHTraveler

Richmondone has a banner as of January 17, 2016.  He will be mailing it to Timeshare Von.

NHTraveler has a banner as of January 17, 2016 for use from January 26-February 1.

Banner #3's location is still not known.



Next in line for a banner:

Timeshare Von (January 21-31, 2016 - needs banner no later than January 20, 2016).

Cozumel Duo (February 2016, needs banner no later than February 3).

NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016 - needs banner no later than May 24).

NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15).

richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Calling out to cozamel duo*



Timeshare Von said:


> OOPS . . . just found this message from before.
> 
> Assuming Cozumel Duo is next up for the banner I should be getting, I will make every attempt to mail from Hawaii.  That said, this is all depending on the banner arriving to me on or before this Thursday.
> 
> TSVon



You were scheduled to have the banner after me.  I need your mailing address ASAP (before I leave on Friday), if I'm going to get it to you in time for your trip on 2/3/16.

Please PM me!
TS Von


----------



## pedro47

Looks like the banner has hit every state where there is a timeshare in the United States.


----------



## NHTraveler

pedro47 said:


> Looks like the banner has hit every state where there is a timeshare in the United States.



I'm hoping more people get involved with the traveling banner.  It's fun to see where it has been and where it is going next.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Last call!*



Timeshare Von said:


> You were scheduled to have the banner after me.  I need your mailing address ASAP (before I leave on Friday), if I'm going to get it to you in time for your trip on 2/3/16.
> 
> Please PM me!
> TS Von



If I don't hear from you by noon tomorrow (Friday), the banner I'm receiving will be passing over you to, and going on to Richmond One.

TSVon


----------



## Timeshare Von

NHTraveler said:


> I'm hoping more people get involved with the traveling banner.  It's fun to see where it has been and where it is going next.



I agree . . . I enjoyed receiving the one that arrived yesterday, as I had it previously but not in a few years.  The last we had, had been with us for a few trips in a row so it's nice having this one back


----------



## Timeshare Von

Yvonne & David Bennett - Wyndham Royal Garden - Waikiki, Hawaii


----------



## NHTraveler

Nice pic, Von!


----------



## NHTraveler

Bonnet Creek Jan 2016  Love this place!


----------



## NHTraveler

Banners:

Timeshare Von has one.
NHTraveler has one.
Banner #3's location is still not known.

Next in line for a banner:

NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016 - needs banner no later than May 24).

NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15).

richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)
__________________

If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands.  Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.


----------



## TUGBrian

yay, more vacation pictures!


----------



## TUGBrian

while not a banner pic, I was sent a picture from my father (TUG founder) on a recent cruise he took, apparently celebrity cruises loves TUG so much they print our logo on their boats =)


----------



## Passepartout

Brian, THAT's GREAT! LOMAO!


----------



## Timeshare Von

NHTraveler said:


> Banners:
> 
> Timeshare Von has one.
> NHTraveler has one.
> Banner #3's location is still not known.
> 
> Next in line for a banner:
> 
> NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016 - needs banner no later than May 24).
> 
> NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15).
> 
> richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)
> __________________
> 
> If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands.  Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.



The banner I had was mailed out today, back to RichmondOne for his upcoming trip later this month, as I never did hear back from CozumelDuo.

TS Von


----------



## Timeshare Von

NHTraveler said:


> Nice pic, Von!



Thanks Bill.  We had a great time in Hawaii!


----------



## NHTraveler

Timeshare Von said:


> The banner I had was mailed out today, back to RichmondOne for his upcoming trip later this month, as I never did hear back from CozumelDuo.
> 
> TS Von



Ok.  I didn't see a post the richmondone needed a banner by the end of this month.  If I had seen it, I would have sent him the one I currently have.  I will update list.  Thanks!  Glad you enjoyed Hawaii!


----------



## NHTraveler

Banners:

Richmondone was mailed a banner from TSV.
NHTraveler has one.
Banner #3's location is still not known.

Next in line for a banner:

NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016 - needs banner no later than May 24).

NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15).

richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)
__________________

If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.
__________________


----------



## silentg

I could use a banner 1st week of March
Silentg


----------



## NHTraveler

silentg said:


> I could use a banner 1st week of March
> Silentg



I will mail the one I have to you on Monday.  I still have your address from the last time.

Bill


----------



## silentg

*Banner*



NHTraveler said:


> I will mail the one I have to you on Monday.  I still have your address from the last time.
> 
> Bill


Thanks I'll let you know when it arrives!


----------



## silentg

silentg said:


> Thanks I'll let you know when it arrives!


Hi Bill
I got the Banner a couple of days ago.who gets it after me?


----------



## NHTraveler

silentg said:


> Hi Bill
> I got the Banner a couple of days ago.who gets it after me?



Right now, I am next in line for it in May.  Youou can mail it back to me or hold on to it for now.


----------



## NHTraveler

Banners:

Richmondone was mailed a banner from TSV.
Silentg has one.
Banner #3's location is still not known.

Next in line for a banner:

NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016 - needs banner no later than May 24).

NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15).

richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)
__________________

If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.


----------



## richmondone

*Who's up next?*

Howdy, we're back from a beautiful week of sunshine at WDW  Who's up next for the banner? Please PM me your address. Thanks, Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

picture from richmondone at disneys saratoga springs!

great photo!


----------



## epcmart

I could use the banner starting week of June 24th for our trip to Grand Mayan Puerto Penasco, MX.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg

NHTraveler said:


> Right now, I am next in line for it in May.  Youou can mail it back to me or hold on to it for now.



I sent the banner back to you Bill. Did you get it?
Silentg


----------



## NHTraveler

silentg said:


> I sent the banner back to you Bill. Did you get it?
> Silentg



Yes, I did.  Thank you!


----------



## TUGBrian

is a photo from SilentG at sea mist!


----------



## csxjohn

Anyone have a banner they can send out today?


----------



## NHTraveler

I can get it out tomorrow?


----------



## csxjohn

NHTraveler said:


> I can get it out tomorrow?



Sent you a PM, thank you.


----------



## NHTraveler

csxjohn said:


> Sent you a PM, thank you.



On its way.


----------



## silentg

Can I get a banner ? Going away April24
Silentg


----------



## NHTraveler

silentg said:


> Can I get a banner ? Going away April24
> Silentg



I sent you a PM.


----------



## csxjohn

NHTraveler said:


> On its way.



I got it and have it with me.

Terry, do you need me to send it to you??


----------



## NHTraveler

csxjohn said:


> I got it and have it with me.
> 
> Terry, do you need me to send it to you??



She has one headed her way.


----------



## NHTraveler

Banners:

csxjohn has a banner.
Silentg has a banner.
Banner #3's location is still not known.

Next in line for a banner:

NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016 - needs banner no later than May 24).

NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15).

richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)
__________________

If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.
__________________


----------



## csxjohn

I'm home and have a banner ready to send out.

NHTravler needs one on May 24,  I will hold off mailing it to see if someone wants it sooner.  

Let me know if you want it.


----------



## Timeshare Von

If there is a banner available for a trip July 15th, I'd love to have one.

Thanks much,
TS Von


----------



## NHTraveler

Banners:

csxjohn has a banner.
Silentg has a banner.
Banner #3's location is still not known.

Next in line for a banner:

NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016 - needs banner no later than May 24).

NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15).

richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)

Timeshare Von (July 15, needs banner no later than July 12)

__________________

If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.


----------



## TUGBrian

picture of a member at Kingstown reef submitted via email!

great shot!


----------



## silentg

That's me Brian! I sent the Banner back to Bill. I wrote a review also.
Silentg


----------



## TUGBrian

outstanding!!!


----------



## NHTraveler

Banners:

csxjohn has a banner.
NHTraveler has a banner (received from Silentg)
Banner #3's location is still not known.

Next in line for a banner:

NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016 - needs banner no later than May 24).

NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15).

richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)

Timeshare Von (July 15, needs banner no later than July 12)

__________________

If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.


----------



## csxjohn

NHTraveler said:


> Banners:
> 
> csxjohn has a banner.
> NHTraveler has a banner (received from Silentg)
> Banner #3's location is still not known.
> 
> Next in line for a banner:
> 
> NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016 - needs banner no later than May 24).
> 
> NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15).
> 
> richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)
> 
> Timeshare Von (July 15, needs banner no later than July 12)
> 
> __________________
> 
> If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.



So you are covered for May 24th correct?


----------



## NHTraveler

csxjohn said:


> So you are covered for May 24th correct?



Yes, I have a banner now.


----------



## slip

Looks like the missing banner showed up in my mailbox today. I haven't asked for it in quite awhile but it came in with Todays mail.Postmarked 4-4-16, Chicago post Mark and no return address. It was in a USPS priority envelope and there was no note. Odd, but I am going to Florida in a couple weeks so I'll take it there. I'lll be back 5-27 and I can mail it anyone who needs it after that.


----------



## NHTraveler

Banners:

csxjohn has a banner.
NHTraveler has a banner
slip has a banner 

Next in line for a banner:

slip (late May, 2016)

NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016)

NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15).

richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)

Timeshare Von (July 15, needs banner no later than July 12)

__________________

If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.


----------



## amycurl

For those of you who have now all three of the banners (yay!) can you post where they've been? It would be cool to see a consolidated list.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

I'll look at it tonight and post where it's been.


----------



## csxjohn

amycurl said:


> For those of you who have now all three of the banners (yay!) can you post where they've been? It would be cool to see a consolidated list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Check out TUG Brian's photos to see all the pics that have been sent in with the banners.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/albumMap?uname=105907382339398198886&aid=5943649923195202225#map


----------



## silentg

slip said:


> Looks like the missing banner showed up in my mailbox today. I haven't asked for it in quite awhile but it came in with Todays mail.Postmarked 4-4-16, Chicago post Mark and no return address. It was in a USPS priority envelope and there was no note. Odd, but I am going to Florida in a couple weeks so I'll take it there. I'lll be back 5-27 and I can mail it anyone who needs it after that.



Could you send it to me? Before June 4th? I will PM my address
Silentg


----------



## slip

Yes, I return on 5-27 so I should be able to send it out on 5-28.


----------



## csxjohn

silentg said:


> Could you send it to me? Before June 4th? I will PM my address
> Silentg





slip said:


> Yes, I return on 5-27 so I should be able to send it out on 5-28.



Slip, I'll mail mine out to her on Monday, it's just sitting here.  Teri, I know I have your address but please send me an email and I'll send this one out.  this is the one you took to Italy so if you'd like a different one let me know either way.


----------



## NHTraveler

csxjohn said:


> I'm home and have a banner ready to send out.
> 
> NHTravler needs one on May 24,  I will hold off mailing it to see if someone wants it sooner.
> 
> Let me know if you want it.



John, I have one for my trips.  slip and you have banners available for others, since the 3rd banner has reappeared


----------



## csxjohn

NHTraveler said:


> John, I have one for my trips.  slip and you have banners available for others, since the 3rd banner has reappeared



I'm very glad that one showed up.  When I hear back from Silentg and Slip I'll get this one mailed.

Does anyone think it'd be a good idea to number these?  I'm thinking in the margin on the back side.


----------



## slip

Silentg PM'd me to mail mine to her on 5-28 when I get back.


----------



## csxjohn

slip said:


> Silentg PM'd me to mail mine to her on 5-28 when I get back.



OK, I'll hold on until someone else needs it.


----------



## NHTraveler

Banners:

csxjohn has a banner
NHTraveler has a banner
Silentg has a banner 

Next in line for a banner:

NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - has banner for this trip).

richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)

Timeshare Von (July 15, needs banner no later than July 12)
__________________

If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.


----------



## NHTraveler

Samoset Resort - Rockport, ME


----------



## TUGBrian

foggy!

great pic!


----------



## NHTraveler

TUGBrian said:


> foggy!
> 
> great pic!



Thanks!  It was foggy a few times this week.


----------



## slip

I missed mailing off the banner so I have one that can be mailed out right now.


----------



## csxjohn

NHTraveler said:


> Banners:
> 
> csxjohn has a banner.
> NHTraveler has a banner
> slip has a banner
> 
> Next in line for a banner:
> 
> slip (late May, 2016)
> 
> NHTraveler (May 27-June 3, 2016)
> 
> NHTraveler (June 18-25, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 15).
> 
> richmondone (June 2016, needs banner no later than June 22)
> 
> Timeshare Von (July 15, needs banner no later than July 12)
> 
> __________________
> 
> If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.



I cannot find the post where Richmondone needs the banner.  If they contact me I will send it out right away.


----------



## TUGBrian

hopefully if I can get this working properly, folks will be able to buy a full size beach towel with the TUG banner logo on it and take it on vacation with them anywhere!

ill also offer the same deal with the shirts, if you get a picture with the towel at a timeshare resort, ill extend your membership 1 year free to offset some of the cost of the towel!


----------



## Gracey

Would love a towel!


----------



## NHTraveler

csxjohn said:


> I cannot find the post where Richmondone needs the banner.  If they contact me I will send it out right away.



In message 1026 he posted he wanted it in December and the last week of June.  However, if he didn't contact you, maybe he forgot about it.


----------



## NHTraveler

TUGBrian said:


> hopefully if I can get this working properly, folks will be able to buy a full size beach towel with the TUG banner logo on it and take it on vacation with them anywhere!
> 
> ill also offer the same deal with the shirts, if you get a picture with the towel at a timeshare resort, ill extend your membership 1 year free to offset some of the cost of the towel!



Awesome!!!


----------



## amycurl

I would love a "keep calm and buy resale" towel in a nice, bright color! For two large reasons, I don't wear t-shirts that emblazon anything across my chest...


----------



## NHTraveler

amycurl said:


> I would love a "keep calm and buy resale" towel in a nice, bright color! For two large reasons, I don't wear t-shirts that emblazon anything across my chest...



hahaha.  Thanks for the laugh!  :hysterical:


----------



## TUGBrian

ill see what i can do to add multiple designs on the towel for owners who want different options!

sadly the towels themselves appear to only come in white.

cafepress support is literally slower than the post office, so i have to wait days for a response that isnt terribly helpful and just generates more questions (and more days waiting)

*sigh


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, this should be a TUG banner ad towel!

http://www.cafepress.com/timesharebf.1816202135

going to order one myself to make sure it comes out nice, sadly you need a gigantic picture to put on a towel, and all of the other TUG images made to go on a tshirt just looked puny on the towel.

Ill try to get a Keep Calm and Buy Resale one up, but itll have to be a custom made job vs using any of the images we have (all too small)

aw jeez, i show its like 38 bucks shipped...8 bucks to ship a towell?


----------



## csxjohn

NHTraveler said:


> In message 1026 he posted he wanted it in December and the last week of June.  However, if he didn't contact you, maybe he forgot about it.



He did not reply to my message so I now have it with me in Williamsburg.  Internet has been down at home for 2 weeks and I'm just now catching up here at a Diamond resort with internet.

I can ship it from here or wait until I get home.


----------



## NHTraveler

csxjohn said:


> He did not reply to my message so I now have it with me in Williamsburg.  Internet has been down at home for 2 weeks and I'm just now catching up here at a Diamond resort with internet.
> 
> I can ship it from here or wait until I get home.



Awesome!  Timeshare Von is the next person needing one.  I will be sending her the one I have.  Hold on to yours for now.


----------



## silentg

NHTraveler said:


> Awesome!  Timeshare Von is the next person needing one.  I will be sending her the one I have.  Hold on to yours for now.



Where are the photos of the T shirt I wore in Maui?


----------



## silentg

TUGBrian said:


> ok, this should be a TUG banner ad towel!
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/timesharebf.1816202135
> 
> going to order one myself to make sure it comes out nice, sadly you need a gigantic picture to put on a towel, and all of the other TUG images made to go on a tshirt just looked puny on the towel.
> 
> Ill try to get a Keep Calm and Buy Resale one up, but itll have to be a custom made job vs using any of the images we have (all too small)
> 
> aw jeez, i show its like 38 bucks shipped...8 bucks to ship a towell?



Where are the photos of me wearing the Tshirt in Maui Brian?


----------



## silentg

Loops said:


> Would love a towel!



Me too the banners are getting full of writing. I could use the towel at the pool or beach. The banner is just a banner! I have 2 T shirts one is too small other is a bit big. But I wear the big one at check in.
Silentg


----------



## Timeshare Von

NHTraveler said:


> Awesome!  Timeshare Von is the next person needing one.  I will be sending her the one I have.  Hold on to yours for now.



Thanks!  I've sent mailing address tonight.

Best wishes,
TS Von


----------



## TUGBrian

silentg said:


> Where are the photos of me wearing the Tshirt in Maui Brian?



I posted them in the tshirt thread!


----------



## csxjohn

silentg said:


> Me too the banners are getting full of writing. I could use the towel at the pool or beach. The banner is just a banner! I have 2 T shirts one is too small other is a bit big. But I wear the big one at check in.
> Silentg



The backs of the banners are empty so for signing purposes I will start on the back of the one I have.  The front will be in the photo.


----------



## TUGBrian

boo, the guy who did the banners is out of business too.  ill have to see if i can find another store locally that will print another one.


----------



## NHTraveler

TUGBrian said:


> ok, this should be a TUG banner ad towel!
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/timesharebf.1816202135
> 
> going to order one myself to make sure it comes out nice, sadly you need a gigantic picture to put on a towel, and all of the other TUG images made to go on a tshirt just looked puny on the towel.
> 
> Ill try to get a Keep Calm and Buy Resale one up, but itll have to be a custom made job vs using any of the images we have (all too small)
> 
> aw jeez, i show its like 38 bucks shipped...8 bucks to ship a towell?



Ordered my towel.


----------



## TUGBrian

well at least youll have a permanent banner for your trips!

let me know when you get it, ill give you a membership extension to offset some of that cost!


----------



## NHTraveler

TUGBrian said:


> well at least youll have a permanent banner for your trips!
> 
> let me know when you get it, ill give you a membership extension to offset some of that cost!



Don't worry about it, Brian. I typically take a banner with me when I go somewhere and having the towel will just off set the cost of mailing it to the next person in line. It's an investment. Lol.


----------



## TUGBrian

its no problem at all, we always want to reward owners who give back to the TUG community!


----------



## NHTraveler

TUGBrian said:


> its no problem at all, we always want to reward owners who give back to the TUG community!



Well then, thank you!


----------



## silentg

*T shirt thread?*



TUGBrian said:


> I posted them in the tshirt thread!



Ok, I am stumped! Where is 
T shirt thread?


----------



## TUGBrian

3rd post down in this forum

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228250


----------



## silentg

TUGBrian said:


> 3rd post down in this forum
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228250



Saw it Thanks Brian!
Hi John Can you send me the banner? I want to take it to Port Charlotte on the 15th of July. Do you still have my address?
Thanks, Terry
Silentg


----------



## obiomach

Can I get the banner next?
I got a July 24 vacation to myrtle beach sc.  
I can pm you my address


----------



## slip

I have a banner, pm me your address and I can get it mailed out.


----------



## NHTraveler

Banners:

csxjohn has a banner (mailing to silentg)
NHTraveler has a banner (mailing to Timeshare Von)
slip has a banner (mailing to samspade23)

Next in line for a banner:

silentg (July 15-22, 2016 - needs banner no later than June 12).

samspade23 (July 24-31 2016, needs banner no later than June 21)

Timeshare Von (July 15, needs banner no later than July 12)

__________________

If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.


----------



## csxjohn

slip said:


> I have a banner, pm me your address and I can get it mailed out.



Slip, could you send yours to SilentG and then I will send mine to samspade23?  I'm a little messed up here on vaca and probably can't get to a post office that's open before next Monday.


----------



## csxjohn

silentg said:


> Saw it Thanks Brian!
> Hi John Can you send me the banner? I want to take it to Port Charlotte on the 15th of July. Do you still have my address?
> Thanks, Terry
> Silentg



Terry, I have asked Slip to send you his.  The next two days I will not be able to get to a post office during business hrs.  My internet here is spotty so I hope he can get it to you.  I will PM you my phone and if Slip can't get it to you, call me and I will figure out a way to get it to you in time.


----------



## slip

Yes, I can. I still have Silentg's address so I will get it sent out tomorrow. I already sent Samspade23 a PM and said I would send it to them tomorrow so you may want to PM them also. I will mail it at noon tomorrow to Silentg.


----------



## silentg

slip said:


> Yes, I can. I still have Silentg's address so I will get it sent out tomorrow. I already sent Samspade23 a PM and said I would send it to them tomorrow so you may want to PM them also. I will mail it at noon tomorrow to Silentg.



Thanks Jeff!


----------



## slip

No problem. Please post when you receive it.


----------



## slip

I just mailed the banner to Silentg. They said you should get it on Monday. Have a great trip!!


----------



## NHTraveler

Banners:

csxjohn has a banner (mailing to samspade23)
NHTraveler had a banner (mailed banner to Timeshare Von on 7/8)
slip had a banner (mailed banner to silentg on 7/8)

Next in line for a banner:

samspade23 (July 24-31 2016, needs banner no later than June 21)



__________________

If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## csxjohn

NHTraveler said:


> Banners:
> 
> csxjohn has a banner (mailing to samspade23)
> NHTraveler had a banner (mailed banner to Timeshare Von on 7/8)
> slip had a banner (mailed banner to silentg on 7/8)
> 
> Next in line for a banner:
> 
> samspade23 (July 24-31 2016, needs banner no later than June 21)
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.


[/QUOTE]
I am home now, still without internet service.  I will PM samspae23 and send the banner when I get the address.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Banner arrived safely here in Milwaukee for it's next adventure to Alaska!

I'll be able to get it into the mail around August 2 or 3.  So who's up next with that time table?

TS Von


----------



## silentg

slip said:


> I just mailed the banner to Silentg. They said you should get it on Monday. Have a great trip!!



Got the banner today! Thanks for the Elvis stamps!
Silentg


----------



## NHTraveler

Banners:

csxjohn has a banner (mailing to samspade23)
Timeshare Von has a banner
silentg has a banner

Next in line for a banner:

No line, no waiting...lol.


__________________

If you would like to take a banner along on your next trip, please post the dates of travel and the deadline to have to banner in your hands. Every effort will be made to get a banner to you.


----------



## NHTraveler

Timeshare Von said:


> Banner arrived safely here in Milwaukee for it's next adventure to Alaska!
> 
> I'll be able to get it into the mail around August 2 or 3.  So who's up next with that time table?
> 
> TS Von



No one at this time is next.


----------



## Timeshare Von

NHTraveler said:


> No one at this time is next.



Good to know.  I should have requested one of the others that I haven't had so many times before.  I think this one that I've got, I've had on five or six trips, including the original Great Alaskan RV Adventure in 2010.

<<shrug>>  Oh well . . .


----------



## john21wall

very nice of you thanks


----------



## qwerty

TUGBrian said:


> The TUG Banner is provided free of charge to any TUG member who wishes to take it on Vacation to snap a picture during their Stay!
> 
> The banner has been with more than 100 members on their vacations, and we have incorporated all the photos into Google Maps so you can track the entire journey here!
> 
> *TUG BANNER GLOBAL MAP*​
> To submit your photo to be included on the map, all you have to do is email the photo (no size limits!) to tug@tug2.net and put the resort in the subject line!
> 
> Tug Banner Rules if you want to take it on vacation with you!
> 
> 1. you must sign the banner with your name (or tug login), put the location/resort you are at...and put a date on it(ill send a sharpie in the box).
> 
> 2. you must take a photo of the banner at some location you visit during your vacation.  I will leave the photo "background" up to you....be it the resort logo...a beautiful sunset on the beach....or a shot with a "timeshare billboard" in the background =)
> 
> it is optional if you want to be in the picture or not...I will also leave that up to you but I would certainly hope that at least some of you would include yourselves!  I wish the banner would have shown up before my trip to orlando over the weekend or I would have kicked things off personally!
> 
> Its only about 3' wide...should easily be able to be held by one person or propped up wherever you wish!
> 
> 3. you must mail the banner to the next person in line (Timeshare Von is currently maintaining the list)...or mail it back to me at the TUG office and ill send it on to the next person.
> 
> To get your name on the list to take the banner, simply post a reply in this thread with the approximate vacation time and location you are visiting to see if we can get the banner to you in time!



Hi Brian,
Currently, we are returning to Disney World in January but are going on a Carnival cruise in November.


----------



## TUGBrian

banner traveling to sunny summer vacation locales!


----------



## silentg

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting my latest TUG Banner photo.
I will bring it on my next trip at end of August. After that who wants the banner?
One complaint, I put a sharpie in with the banner, but each time I get it back, no sharpie! Come on guys put the sharpie back!
Silentg


----------



## csxjohn

silentg said:


> Thanks for posting my latest TUG Banner photo.
> I will bring it on my next trip at end of August. After that who wants the banner?
> One complaint, I put a sharpie in with the banner, but each time I get it back, no sharpie! Come on guys put the sharpie back!
> Silentg



I got a sharpie the first time I got a banner but never after that.  I did pass it on.


----------



## slip

I don't remember ever getting one with a Sharpie.


----------



## TUGBrian

someone on this list is hoarding sharpies!!!!  =)


----------



## Timeshare Von

*TS Von Back From Alaska*

I've got a banner ready to be sent out to the next person!

I've been 50/50 with Sharpies . . . sometimes in the past, there was one . . . but most recently there wasn't.

I'll post photo from Denali National Park . . . our 3rd Great RV Adventure made possible with our TS ownership in Hawaii . . . in the next day or two.

Von


----------



## Timeshare Von

*TUG Banner Photo - TS Von in Alaska*

Another great Alaskan RV Adventure made possible through our timeshare ownership!  This was the third time we've bartered with a family in Alaska . . . two weeks in our Waikiki timeshare for two weeks with their 29' motorhome.


----------



## Timeshare Von

*Prior Years in Alaska with the TUG Banner*

2010





2014


----------



## silentg

*Who wants a Banner?*

Hi
I have a banner who wants it? If no one then I'll keep it until my next vacation in October. Let me know
Silentg


----------



## epcmart

Hi SilentG, I fyou still have the banner, I would like to get it for our annual Thanksgiving trip to Cabo. We're staying at Royal Solaris this year.
Please PM me for address.


----------



## silentg

epcmart said:


> Hi SilentG, I fyou still have the banner, I would like to get it for our annual Thanksgiving trip to Cabo. We're staying at Royal Solaris this year.
> Please PM me for address.



You should have it in a few days!
Silentg


----------



## Timeshare Von

Just a reminder, in time for your holiday travels . . . I too have a TUG Banner . . . ready to ship out.

TS Von


----------



## silentg

Timeshare Von said:


> *Prior Years in Alaska with the TUG Banner*
> 
> 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which do you enjoy more RV or timeshare vacations?
> 
> 2014


----------



## TUGBrian

well thats a shame, it appears google has disabled the picasa feature with the map


----------



## Timeshare Von

Brian . . . I'm thinking my TUG Banner photos may have been disabled when I did some clean up over on my Facebook page.  The photos are still there, but I moved them from one folder to another, which would have changed their location's URL.  I'll repost them and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Timeshare Von

SilentG asked "Which do you enjoy more RV or timeshare vacations?"

That's like asking which child you like better . . . LOL!

They are so different, and our RV vacations (made possible via timeshare ownership) have always been in Alaska.  ANY vacation in Alaska is outstanding, but again, hard to say I enjoy them "more" than say Yellowstone Nat'l Park/Wyoming.  They're similar in a lot of ways, but to be fair, Alaska is very unique and so I suppose that gives is a slight edge in the "enjoyment" factor for me.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Our Alaskan RV Adventures that have been made possible by timeshare ownership.  We have bartered our ownership in Hawaii for use of a beautiful 29' Winnebago three times (2010, 2014 and 2016).  Here are TUG Banner photos from each year/trip.





July 2016





August 2014





Sept 2010


----------



## Timeshare Von

I do have a "public" Facebook photo album with the TUG Banner photos I've taken.  I can't believe how many we have done . . . and yet, we've also missed some pretty cool trips with the banner as well (like the two weeks in Scotland & the UK in 2006).

The places where I/we have taken the banner and snapped photos:
* The three Alaskan RV Adventures (2010, 2014 & 2016)
* Wyndham Nashville (Christmas 2009)
* Wyndham La Belle Maison, New Orleans (June 2009)
* Grand Canyon National Park/Wyndham Flagstaff (March 2009)
* Connemara Country Cottage, Galway, Ireland (April 2012)
* Wyndham Shawnee, The Poconos, PA (October 2013)
* Wyndham Westwinds, North Myrtle Beach (Christmas 2014)
* Wyndham Riverwalk in San Antonio (January 2015)
* Carriage House, Las Vegas (June 2015)


----------



## TUGBrian

great pics!!!!


----------



## epcmart

Royal Solaris Cabo Nov2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epcmart

Happy Holidays!!
I have the banner ready to ship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeshare Von

epcmart said:


> Royal Solaris Cabo Nov2016  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I remember that banner well!  When I last had it, it seemed like it was the "TimeshareVon Special Edition" banner.  LOL

You guys look great.  Hope you have a fabulous holiday!


----------



## epcmart

Timeshare Von said:


> I remember that banner well!  When I last had it, it seemed like it was the "TimeshareVon Special Edition" banner.  LOL
> 
> You guys look great.  Hope you have a fabulous holiday!



Yes TSVon, my daughter commented that this person travels a lot. I told her you were full time time sharing and she was amazed.
Happy New Year!


----------



## LUCAS1024

tomandrobin said:


> I am going to Vero Beach, Florida May 23-26 and I am going Harborside Resort, Bahamas on June 14-21. I would be happy to the banner along on either or both trips!
> 
> Tom


how do i rent a timeshare on this site


----------



## epcmart

LUCAS1024 said:


> how do i rent a timeshare on this site



If you see one listed for rent, message the seller and work out the details. There is a sticky on how to and what to watch out for etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

do you mean to post an ad yourself?  or contact an owner about renting their unit?


----------



## Timeshare Von

epcmart said:


> Yes TSVon, my daughter commented that this person travels a lot. I told her you were full time time sharing and she was amazed.
> Happy New Year!



Actually . . . I only wish I could travel and timeshare full time!  I travel for personal about 3-5 weeks per year, plus about the same number of trips for work.


----------



## epcmart

Hi
I still have a banner, who wants it? let me know or I'll keep it for our cruise in Nov.
Actually I forgot to take it with us for our last two TS vacations at The Ridge Tahoe for Prez. Day and Memorial Day at DSV, Palm Desert, CA
Still need to write Reviews too..too many vacations too little time.!!


----------



## WAzzuTS

epcmart said:


> Hi
> I still have a banner, who wants it? let me know or I'll keep it for our cruise in Nov.
> Actually I forgot to take it with us for our last two TS vacations at The Ridge Tahoe for Prez. Day and Memorial Day at DSV, Palm Desert, CA
> Still need to write Reviews too..too many vacations too little time.!!




I'd be happy to take it for our trip to Colorado in Nov.  Please let me know what I need to provide to receive it and return to next member.  Thanks


----------



## epcmart

WAzzuTS said:


> I'd be happy to take it for our trip to Colorado in Nov.  Please let me know what I need to provide to receive it and return to next member.  Thanks


Hi WAzzuTS,
Please send me an IM with your address and dates and I will mail it to you. It comes with a Sharpie, please make sure to include it when you forward to the next Tugger.


----------



## slip

This may be a little late but if there is a banner available, I will be going to New Orleans on 8-19-17 and I would love to take a banner if there is one available.


----------



## Timeshare Von

slip said:


> This may be a little late but if there is a banner available, I will be going to New Orleans on 8-19-17 and I would love to take a banner if there is one available.



I'm so sorry Jeff, that I didn't see this earlier!  I hope you were able to get a banner for your trip.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUG BANNER AVAILABLE!

I have had one here for the better part of the year.  If someone has an upcoming timeshare trip they would like it for, please message me and I'll be sure to get it out later this coming week.  (I won't be able to get it to the post office until Friday 10/6 . . . so please keep that in mind as you consider your request.)


----------



## klennan

TUGBrian said:


> The TUG Banner is provided free of charge to any TUG member who wishes to take it on Vacation to snap a picture during their Stay!
> 
> The banner has been with more than 100 members on their vacations and we share them here on this thread as a wonderful memory of your TUG family vacation!
> 
> Tug Banner Rules if you want to take it on vacation with you!
> 
> 1. you must sign the banner with your name (or tug login), put the location/resort you are at...and put a date on it(ill send a sharpie in the box).
> 
> 2. you must take a photo of the banner at some location you visit during your vacation.  I will leave the photo "background" up to you....be it the resort logo...a beautiful sunset on the beach....or a shot with a "timeshare billboard" in the background =)
> 
> it is optional if you want to be in the picture or not...I will also leave that up to you but I would certainly hope that at least some of you would include yourselves!  I wish the banner would have shown up before my trip to orlando over the weekend or I would have kicked things off personally!
> 
> Its only about 3' wide...should easily be able to be held by one person or propped up wherever you wish!
> 
> 3. you must mail the banner to the next person in line (Timeshare Von is currently maintaining the list)...or mail it back to me at the TUG office and ill send it on to the next person.
> 
> To get your name on the list to take the banner, simply post a reply in this thread with the approximate vacation time and location you are visiting to see if we can get the banner to you in time!


----------



## klennan

Grand Cayman Jan. 2018.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian

last post is by timesharevon, she appears to have the banner availalbe...might want to PM her.


----------



## epcmart

klennan said:


> Grand Cayman Jan. 2018.  Thanks.


I have a banner and a sharpie, I can send after my Dec. vacation in Tahoe. Please PM me your address.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Just back from our two weeks over in Scotland . . . the first week was at the MacDonald Spey Valley Golf CC in Aviemore and the second was a return trip for us to Moness Country Club in Aberfeldy.

Here are the two banner photos we took.  Unfortunately, the banner is pretty filled up . . . I'm happy to forward it along if someone would like it.  Otherwise Brian . . . we'd really love to keep it if possible, as there are probably 6 or 7 of our trips on this particular banner.


----------



## slip

I leave for Kauai on 05-05-18 and come back 05-19-18, I'd take a banner if there is one available.  Thank You.


----------



## TUGBrian

first new photo in awahile, great shot!!


----------



## Timeshare Von

slip said:


> I leave for Kauai on 05-05-18 and come back 05-19-18, I'd take a banner if there is one available.  Thank You.



I'd be happy to mail this one to you.  As I mentioned above, this one is pretty full but I think there is space for one or many two more trips.  Please PM me your mailing address and I'll get this one out to you this week.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Timeshare Von said:


> I'd be happy to mail this one to you.  As I mentioned above, this one is pretty full but I think there is space for one or many two more trips.  Please PM me your mailing address and I'll get this one out to you this week.



TUG Banner is on it's way to SLIP for his upcoming couple of trips!  It will come back to me afterwards, for my 6/16 trip to Vegas and 7/5 trip to Myrtle Beach.

After these four trips . . . I believe it will be pretty full and should be retired.  Brian do you have another new one ready to go into circulation?  If so, maybe it could come to me for starters for my summer trips . . . and we can retire the one SLIP has after he's returned?


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> first new photo in awahile, great shot!!



Thank you Brian.  I wish more people who get the banner would share photos too.


----------



## travs2

Hello

Headed to Maine......Birshire Mountain Lodge.....does anyone have a banner that would reach me by May 1st?  I would be happy to send it on to someone else once our week is over.  Thanks


----------



## Nutters

TUGBrian said:


> The TUG Banner is provided free of charge to any TUG member who wishes to take it on Vacation to snap a picture during their Stay!
> 
> The banner has been with more than 100 members on their vacations and we share them here on this thread as a wonderful memory of your TUG family vacation!
> 
> Tug Banner Rules if you want to take it on vacation with you!
> 
> 1. you must sign the banner with your name (or tug login), put the location/resort you are at...and put a date on it(ill send a sharpie in the box).
> 
> 2. you must take a photo of the banner at some location you visit during your vacation.  I will leave the photo "background" up to you....be it the resort logo...a beautiful sunset on the beach....or a shot with a "timeshare billboard" in the background =)
> 
> it is optional if you want to be in the picture or not...I will also leave that up to you but I would certainly hope that at least some of you would include yourselves!  I wish the banner would have shown up before my trip to orlando over the weekend or I would have kicked things off personally!
> 
> Its only about 3' wide...should easily be able to be held by one person or propped up wherever you wish!
> 
> 3. you must mail the banner to the next person in line (Timeshare Von is currently maintaining the list)...or mail it back to me at the TUG office and ill send it on to the next person.
> 
> To get your name on the list to take the banner, simply post a reply in this thread with the approximate vacation time and location you are visiting to see if we can get the banner to you in time!


----------



## Nutters

TUGBrian said:


> The TUG Banner is provided free of charge to any TUG member who wishes to take it on Vacation to snap a picture during their Stay!
> 
> The banner has been with more than 100 members on their vacations and we share them here on this thread as a wonderful memory of your TUG family vacation!
> 
> Tug Banner Rules if you want to take it on vacation with you!
> 
> 1. you must sign the banner with your name (or tug login), put the location/resort you are at...and put a date on it(ill send a sharpie in the box).
> 
> 2. you must take a photo of the banner at some location you visit during your vacation.  I will leave the photo "background" up to you....be it the resort logo...a beautiful sunset on the beach....or a shot with a "timeshare billboard" in the background =)
> 
> it is optional if you want to be in the picture or not...I will also leave that up to you but I would certainly hope that at least some of you would include yourselves!  I wish the banner would have shown up before my trip to orlando over the weekend or I would have kicked things off personally!
> 
> Its only about 3' wide...should easily be able to be held by one person or propped up wherever you wish!
> 
> 3. you must mail the banner to the next person in line (Timeshare Von is currently maintaining the list)...or mail it back to me at the TUG office and ill send it on to the next person.
> 
> To get your name on the list to take the banner, simply post a reply in this thread with the approximate vacation time and location you are visiting to see if we can get the banner to you in time!



Would love to fly the TUG banner with pride from 27th floor overlooking Waikiki Beach, May 20th thru June 22, 2018....3rd attempt/request, fingers crossed.


----------



## TUGBrian

Timeshare Von said:


> TUG Banner is on it's way to SLIP for his upcoming couple of trips!  It will come back to me afterwards, for my 6/16 trip to Vegas and 7/5 trip to Myrtle Beach.
> 
> After these four trips . . . I believe it will be pretty full and should be retired.  Brian do you have another new one ready to go into circulation?  If so, maybe it could come to me for starters for my summer trips . . . and we can retire the one SLIP has after he's returned?



i dont have any more clean ones unfortunately, i do have an older one that is relatively full, but certainly not completely full of signatures.  and sadly the gentleman who used to print them for us has gone out of business


----------



## TUGBrian

Nutters said:


> Would love to fly the TUG banner with pride from 27th floor overlooking Waikiki Beach, May 20th thru June 22, 2018....3rd attempt/request, fingers crossed.




please send a PM to SLIP so you can arrage him sending you the banner for you may trip if it does not overlap his own.


----------



## Timeshare Von

TUGBrian said:


> please send a PM to SLIP so you can arrage him sending you the banner for you may trip if it does not overlap his own.



Slip was originally going to return the banner back to me for my 6/16 trip to Vegas & 7/8 to Myrtle Beach . . . but since that particular banner has been on around 6 or 8 trips with me . . . I'll take a pass on it so that you may have it Nutters.  So yes . . . be sure to PM Slip to let him know!


----------



## Membercode76

TUGBrian said:


> The TUG Banner is provided free of charge to any TUG member who wishes to take it on Vacation to snap a picture during their Stay!
> 
> The banner has been with more than 100 members on their vacations and we share them here on this thread as a wonderful memory of your TUG family vacation!
> 
> Tug Banner Rules if you want to take it on vacation with you!
> 
> 1. you must sign the banner with your name (or tug login), put the location/resort you are at...and put a date on it(ill send a sharpie in the box).
> 
> 2. you must take a photo of the banner at some location you visit during your vacation.  I will leave the photo "background" up to you....be it the resort logo...a beautiful sunset on the beach....or a shot with a "timeshare billboard" in the background =)
> 
> it is optional if you want to be in the picture or not...I will also leave that up to you but I would certainly hope that at least some of you would include yourselves!  I wish the banner would have shown up before my trip to orlando over the weekend or I would have kicked things off personally!
> 
> Its only about 3' wide...should easily be able to be held by one person or propped up wherever you wish!
> 
> 3. you must mail the banner to the next person in line (Timeshare Von is currently maintaining the list)...or mail it back to me at the TUG office and ill send it on to the next person.
> 
> To get your name on the list to take the banner, simply post a reply in this thread with the approximate vacation time and location you are visiting to see if we can get the banner to you in time!


I like the Banner idea! I am in Franklin TN now...and traveling to Signal Mountain next. We had gone to Italy (Florence) last Fall. Wish I had thought of the Banner then!! Thanks.


----------



## Timeshare Von

I have loved having the TUG Banner to take around with us, to document & share the places we've been over the past few years.  I just wish now, looking back, we had bought our own banner and had one exclusively for our personal use.  I think between the two or three that have been in circulation, we've taken about 10-12 photos with them.  I do keep a photo album on Facebook of all of the banner photos we've done.


----------



## Lanswitch

Hope it’s not too early to get on the list but we’re going to be in Hawaii in late February of 2019. Any chance of getting a banner to take with us?


----------



## epcmart

I have a banner I plan to use during our trip in Dec to Puerto Vallarta. I can mail to Lanswitch after that. Please PM me your address.


----------



## vol_90

Any banner available?  We are off to Thailand in mid-February staying at both the Marriott's Phuket Beach Club and Marriott's Mai Khao Beach - Phuket.  We are back in the US March 12th and can mail on.


----------



## Msbratcat

TUGBrian said:


> The TUG Banner is provided free of charge to any TUG member who wishes to take it on Vacation to snap a picture during their Stay!
> 
> The banner has been with more than 100 members on their vacations and we share them here on this thread as a wonderful memory of your TUG family vacation!
> *
> here is a link to the TUG banner photo history page:*
> 
> http://tug2.net/tugbanner/TUG_member_banner.html
> 
> 
> 
> Tug Banner Rules if you want to take it on vacation with you!
> 
> 1. you must sign the banner with your name (or tug login), put the location/resort you are at...and put a date on it(ill send a sharpie in the box).
> 
> 2. you must take a photo of the banner at some location you visit during your vacation.  I will leave the photo "background" up to you....be it the resort logo...a beautiful sunset on the beach....or a shot with a "timeshare billboard" in the background =)
> 
> it is optional if you want to be in the picture or not...I will also leave that up to you but I would certainly hope that at least some of you would include yourselves!  I wish the banner would have shown up before my trip to orlando over the weekend or I would have kicked things off personally!
> 
> Its only about 3' wide...should easily be able to be held by one person or propped up wherever you wish!
> 
> 3. you must mail the banner to the next person in line (Timeshare Von is currently maintaining the list)...or mail it back to me at the TUG office and ill send it on to the next person.
> 
> To get your name on the list to take the banner, simply post a reply in this thread with the approximate vacation time and location you are visiting to see if we can get the banner to you in time!


Going to Calypso Cay, October 26, 2019


----------



## Msbratcat

Going to Calypso Cay, October 26, 2019.  Would love to take banner and post a review


----------



## Timeshare Von

I don't know if the TUG Banner is still around.  This thread has been dead for many months now.


----------



## epcmart

I still have a banner, let me know who needs it next and I can mail fairly quickly.


----------



## Michael Ross

Hello, 

I would love to take the TUG banner on my hols to my Marriott home resort.
I have 2 weeks of a 2 bed villa apt at Playa Andaluza, Spain. (Platinum season)
I have booked my 2 weeks which starts from the 22nd of August 2020
Thanks a lot, 

Michael


----------



## CajunMedic

We wouls like to take a picture with the TUG banner!  We will be vacationing at Tropic Shores Resort in Daytona Beach Shores starting August 1st.
That would be cool!


----------



## TUGBrian

epc mart was the last to report having a banner, would send him a private message!


----------



## silentg

At one time there were 3 banners, where are the other two?


----------



## TUGBrian

id imagine whoever had them last simply kept them if noone had requested another.  I do have one or two full ones in the office.


----------



## epcmart

TUGBrian said:


> id imagine whoever had them last simply kept them if noone had requested another. I do have one or two full ones in the office.



I still have one, next time one is needed just let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futagochan no otosan

I will be at the Wyndham Desert Blue in Las Vegas for Thanksgiving 2021 and can take a pic there if the banner is available.


----------



## epcmart

futagochan no otosan said:


> I will be at the Wyndham Desert Blue in Las Vegas for Thanksgiving 2021 and can take a pic there if the banner is available.



PM me your address and I can mail it next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futagochan no otosan

We may have lost someone, does anyone else have a banner they can send to the Wyndham Desert Blue this week?


----------

